# [LPF] No Loitering



## jkason (Oct 22, 2014)

*No Loitering*

GM: jkason
Judge:         [MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION]
Adventure Start: 10/24/2014

Wilmorn Fiedlerson (       [MENTION=6780165]grtrtle[/MENTION] ):
Start: 0 xp (lvl 1)

Erin Vaneese (       [MENTION=6700202]Anastrace[/MENTION] ):
Start: 0 xp (lvl 1)

Aszar Kzolp (       [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] ):
Start: 0 xp (lvl 1)

Siddhartha the Hunter (       [MENTION=6778347]FrancisJohn[/MENTION] ):
Start: 0 xp (lvl 1)

Kepli Stormborn (       [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] ):
Start: 0 xp (lvl 1)


[sblock=Rules (subject to amendment)]I hate that I have to start with this, but I've been burned on it before, so:

We're all ostensibly here to have fun. I know I am. With so many anti-charismatic characters, I wouldn't be surprised if there were prickly RP. This is totally appropriate and can be fun all on its own. If, that is, everyone remembers: it's all pretend.

People's skins come in varying thicknesses, though. Even if you don't intend to insult someone, that doesn't mean he or she might not feel insulted. Please keep that in mind. That goes the other way, as well: try not to assume insult where 'coarse RP' might be a reasonable explanation for something. Most of you are playing characters designed to be fairly unlikeable; don't feign shock if they aren't fawned over. 

If in doubt, check OOC with the other player to make sure you aren't crossing a line. Be polite. Have fun. You're all adults. I'm not your mother, father, social worker, psychiatrist, or babysitter. Don't ask me to be.

Now for the crunchy stuff. Much of this liberally adapted from people who do this better than me:

* I use group initiative to try to keep encounters from stalling, which I'll roll. For newbies, this means I'll roll the collective init for each side of a combat encounter, and whoever gets the highest total has initiative. 

When it's your side's turn, actions happen _in the order people post them._ This can be important for tactical considerations, and for measuring the ends of durations. If something ends on a player's turn (e.g. buffs) it ends when he / she posts that round, _not_ when the whole party has posted. Keep it in mind. 

You're welcome to post placeholders ("I'll wait until X character acts") or conditionals ("If X does this, I'll do Y. If not, I'll do Z").  

If any single character on the losing side beats _all_ the initiatives on the winning one, that person will get to act first in the surprise round if there is one; the 1st round if there's no surprise. Basically, high initiative gets you an extra action out of order. 

* Other than initiative and saving throws (again, to help keep things moving), feel free to roll for yourself. Actually, don't feel it; do it, and use something you can link to. Invisible Castle or Coyote Code are fine. "I rolled my dice on my end table and it says I have two crit confirms," on the other hand, does not fly, swim, climb, or burrow. Link it or it didn't happen.

* I will do my best to post once a day on weekdays. Weekends are a crap shoot. I subscribe to my threads, but it's possible I may miss something and / or there's a situation where we both think we're waiting on each other. If more than two weekdays go by and I haven't posted an update, feel free to hit me with a mention to nudge me. 

Likewise, if I haven't seen any kind of post from a player in 2-3 days, I may NPC that character. I won't send you jumping into a volcano, but I can't promise I'll make the same choice you would in a given situation. If you know you're going to be gone, I would be grateful if you posted SOP for your character during that time, and / or asked another player to make decisions for your character. I'd rather not be in the position of having to play both sides of an encounter. 

If you're gone without notice for more than a week, you shouldn't be surprised upon your return to discover your character has wandered into the woods, gotten lost, and somehow wound up back in Venza and out of the adventure.  

* If your character gets enough XP to level, they may do so at the end of an encounter. This grants the extra hp, but does not heal damage, and grants any additional spell slots, but not spells prepared. A caster capable of spontaneously casting could use these slots normally, a cleric could only use them for cure or inflict spells, a druid for summon nature's ally, etc. Prepared casters may prepare spells in these slots as if they had left the slots blank for the day, if they are able to do so. They can go through the appropriate spell preparation as if they had already rested if applicable. If you are adding a new class that requires special materials, like a wizard's spell book, please PM me a little ahead of time so I can work it in cleanly.

* Please us a mini-stats block in your posts. It saves some time when I need a reference. GlassEye's used to this kind of thing, so take a look at his post if you need a sample (Hi, GlassEye! Watch out for that bus.   ). It looks like everyone already has a picture for maps when I get that sorted, so no worries there.

* I make mistakes. I try not to, but that silly human fallibility keeps cropping up. Feel free to _politely_ point them out if you notice them, and I'll do my best to make amends. Do realize that sometimes (rarely) Rule 0 may be in play, and it's not a bug; it's a feature. [/sblock]

[sblock=XP]*Spider Encounter:* 400xp total
*Albuquerque Goblins:* 670xp total
*Orcs*: 805xp total 
*Camp*: 1270xp total[/sblock]
[sblock=Treasure]*Spider Encounter:* 
Chain Shirt (100 gp)
Composite Longbow Str +2 (300 gp)

*Albuquerque Goblins:*

Small gobbers (each):
Leather armor (10 gp)
Light wood shield (3 gp)
Short sword (10 gp)
Shortbow (30 gp)
20 arrows (1 gp)
Unidentified vial (value unknown)
13 gp

*Forward postion*

Rage goblin:
Studded leather armor (25 gp)
Masterwork horsechopper (310 gp)
Shortbow (30 gp)
20 arrows (1 gp)
Bag of gems (value unknown)

On Berserker leader: 
Scale mail (50 gp)
Greataxe (20 gp)
Two vials of ?? (??? gp)
Javelins (2) (2 gp)

On Orcs (each, so x3): 
Studded leather armor (25 gp)
Falchion (75 gp)
Javelins (4) (4 gp)

*Camp*

Human: 

+1 scale mail (1200 gp)
Heavy steel shield (20 gp)
Javelins (4) (4 gp)
Masterwork longsword (315 gp)
8 gp

Adept ("Shaman"):

Masterwork chain shirt (250 gp)
Javelins (2) (2 gp)
Masterwork morningstar (308 gp)

Orcs (each, so 2x the below):

Studded leather armor (25 gp)
Falchion (75 gp)
Javelins (4) (4 gp)
Potion CLW (1) (50 gp)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 23, 2014)

The judge picks his spot, lays out his blanket and takes a nap like a kitten in the sun.


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2014)

*Back Room at The Dunn Wright Inn*







The stern White Cloak is standing at the table when each of you enter. He gives the same greeting to each of you.

"Sit," he says, nodding to the empty chairs. He seems to be tallying people in his head, but won't speak another word until the fifth person enters. At that point, he marches back across the room and closes the door. 

"I don't recognize any of you, which is good. That means you haven't managed to make my life more difficult yet. I'm Commander Galen Parsons, with the White Cloaks. You know, the professional, sworn peace keepers?"

He pushes on before anyone can object to the implications about the professionalism of adventurers.

"Coordinator Moretti's come into information that a group far more undesirable than 'adventurers' is gathering outside Venza. Unfortunately, while our intelligence has them uncomfortably close to The City of Glass, it puts them outside our jurisdiction. 

"We could negotiate a temporary extension with the local Barony, but such a thing takes time and effort, and burns more than a few valuable favors. The Coordinator would very much like the problem solved sooner rather than later, so ...?" he trails off, raising his eyebrow as he surveys the small gathering. 

Parsons opens his mouth to say more, closes it with a pained expression. He pinches the bridge of his nose, eyes shut, as he says with clear chagrin, "The White Cloaks would like to procure ... freelance aid with the situation."

[sblock=ooc]Alrighty, folks, let's get this party started. Introductions, questions, what have you. Parsons is waiting, much as it seems he doesn't want to be.  [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2014)

Aszar stares blankly at the commander for a moment, assessing his exasperation. Contradictory as it was, he seems to be needing the help of someone not bound to the legal system. *"And you want us to remove this problem... permanently?"* he asks, unsure of how to manage the implications of killing people preemptively. 
 It was better to define such matters before hand, than at the heat of battle.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 24, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
*CMB*: 5 *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1 *Reflex*: +4 *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3
*Initiative*: +6
*Bluff*: +13
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4[/sblock]

Siddhartha nods in concurrence with Aszar. _First, forced to kill. Now paid._ Speaking to Galen, *"Aye. Count me in."*


----------



## grtrtle (Oct 24, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

Wilmorn looks from the fish man to the dangerous man to the white garbed man. _My first job is...an assassination?_ The ranger shakes his head at the thought, certain he must have misunderstood. "Erm, good ser, have they done some something to warrant such drastic measures, or will it be suffcient to drive them away?"

"I mean, I know sometimes there's no talking sense in people, and if this is one of those times..." he adds quickly, not wanting to be dismissed for the work within his first utterances.


----------



## Anastrace (Oct 25, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*


Erin looks slightly uncomfortable when Wilmorn mentions the word assassination. "I'd also like to know Wilmorn, what have they done that you're arranging for their elimination?" she says with a curious look. "I'll still do it, I'm just curious."

Turning to the other assembled people, "I'm Erin Vaneese, I've met a few of you but good to meet the rest of you." flashing a fanged smile.


----------



## grtrtle (Oct 25, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

_Drat! I never did introduce myself properly out there!_ The ranger quickly follows Erin's lead. "And I'm Wilmorn. Wilmorn of Oakhaven."

Belatedly, he realizes he did not cringe as the tiefling spoke. He frowns as he contemplates his lack of reaction.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 26, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli looks around the room from where she is seated and briefly assesses the others gathered.  She smooths out a few wrinkles in her skirt before clearing her throat in precursor to speaking up.  She smiles, first at Parsons then the others gathered.

"I am Kepli Stormborn; it is a pleasure to meet the rest of you.  First, Commander, let me tell you what skills I bring and then you can judge whether I am an appropriate candidate for the task you have at hand.  I speak to spirits and they in turn will do certain things that I ask.  They can heal minor wounds, or daze my enemies, or point out the auras of magic.  I have fair skill at settling disputes."  She laughs quietly, a throaty chuckle.  "Which comes from dealing with arguing siblings and neighbors."

Kepli straightens in her seat.  "Commander Parsons, my father always said, _'There's more than one way to skin a rat'_.  I'm sure that applies here as well.  So we have an encroachment, but what is the desired outcome that we will be expected to bring about?"

Outside the room there seems to be some sort of disturbance as there are some raised voices and a bit of screeching.  A moment later there comes a tap-tap-tapping on the meeting room door and Kepli blushes, hurriedly excuses herself to go to the door and open it a crack.  She apologizes profusely to the person beyond and the reluctant rumble in response identifies Grog.  A seagull darts through the crack in the door and alights on Kepli's chair.  The bird is a fine specimen of seagull but looks more than a bit wild with its ruffled feathers and red-rimmed eyes.

Kepli shuts the door to the room and returns to her chair.  She looks terribly embarrassed.  "This is Scuttle."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness)

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* Shortspear
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 27, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18     *FF*:14     *T*:14
*CMB*: 5     *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1      *Reflex*: +4     *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3      *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4[/sblock]


Saving Kepli the embarrassment of the awkward silence following the arrival of her bird, Siddhartha gruffly speaks up. *"My name is Siddhartha. I am good at three things.

Fasting.
Thinking.
Waiting.

I also know how to point, shoot, and kill."*


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2014)

Parsons listens to the group impassively. His brow furrows as the first several speak, though the building tension seems to melt a bit when Kepli speaks. 

Then the bird knocks on the door, and Parsons, seeming a bit flummoxed, speaks. 

"It sounds like many of you've already been talking to the wrong sorts of people," he says. "The White Cloaks aren't in the business of slitting people's throats in the night, not even with contracted labor. 

"However, I can tell you that this isn't just a peaceful encampment of people we don't like the look of. Several of the individuals involved have been implicated in bandit raids on the low end, and things along the lines of what you _thought_ I was asking you all to do on the high end. These are not good people. They are not misunderstood people. 

"They also aren't the kind of people who generally gather, honestly. They hit, they hide. Often they hit _each other._ That they're positioned so noticeably, and just outside our reach, is deeply troubling given ... let's just say this group of troublemakers isn't the only problem we're dealing with. Any more than that would breach our own internal security. 

"If the five of you have the means of collecting an entire camp of these people and dragging them back for questioning, then by all means," Parsons says, though his tone is clear in its doubt such a thing can be done. 
"What we're after, though, is that the camp is broken up. These people gathered is an avalanche waiting to happen. Also, bring us any intelligence you can find about what convinced a bunch of backstabbing felons they should settle down and play house together."

Parsons raises an eyebrow, then, adding, "Most of these goons are murderers of one stripe or another. Feel free to do what you have to do to safeguard your own lives. I said we aren't in the business of contracting assassins. We also aren't keen on having our contractors killed."

He stands, surveying the room, awaiting any further questions.


----------



## grtrtle (Oct 27, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

The young woodsman sighs in relief. "So, just to be clear, we're to break them up, bring them in if we can. Killing them if forced to is ok, but not a...um...requirement for the task." Wilmorn scratches his head, trying to figure out if he's overlooking anything. "Oh, yeah, and bring back any information we can. Speaking of which, do you have more information as to where they have been spotted? Outside Venza and close to the city is a pretty big swath of area to cover."

Meanwhile, the man's count puzzled Wilmorn, as he counted six things mentioned. Nonetheless, he wasn't about to contradict such a menacing figure. He smiles at the intruding seagull. Somehow, seeing the bird warms Wilmorn to the dark-skinned woman a bit. "I'm Wilmorn. Oh, wait, I introduced myself already. I'm a ranger in training, and can handle myself out in the woods alright." He looks down at his gear uncomfortably. While beggars can't be choosers, it would've been nice if Master Martin had at least sent him off with a proper bow and a more comfortable polearm.

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche (+5, 1d10+6, 19-20/x2, slashing,reach,brace,+2 CMD resist sunder)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 27, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18     *FF*:14     *T*:14
*CMB*: 5     *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1      *Reflex*: +4     *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3      *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4[/sblock]
Siddhartha looks his host squarely in the eyes and gives a slight nod of confirmation, then proceeds to listen intently to the ranger speak.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2014)

Aszar looks stoically at the various introductions. He thinks it's not appropriate to disclosure his skills and abilities to a group of strangers. It was then that the seagull busted into the room. The turtle resting on Aszar's shoulders peeks its head out of his carapace to look sideways at the bird with more than intelligent eyes.
*"I am regarded as Aszar Kzlop. I am considered a sage."* the merfolk states, the last to introduce himself. *"I agree on the terms specified, and would like to know the retribution we are to expect, and what to do with the spoils we come across..."*


----------



## Anastrace (Oct 27, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*



Oh great Erin thought, a bird. Just what the menagerie needs. Better to stay on the good side of her and the fishman though she thought exasperatedly.  She sighed. "I see, it's not the group itself that's the concern really. It's the fact that they've grouped to begin with. So intelligence and dispersal, by whatever means necessary. I think we can handle that." Her erudite tone, combined with her tail flicking about on the ground adds to her unnatural presence. She flicked up her spectacles. "When would we depart?"



[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 28, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli thinks the others have asked some very relevant questions and so she doesn't interrupt.  The task for the Commander, however, has got her excited and she is already plotting out ways that they might accomplish it.  She only needs to discuss things with her soon-to-be companions.  She studies them briefly: the ranger, the big warrior, the merfolk sage, and the mysterious tiefling woman.  Yes, she thought they would do quite fine.

"So, remuneration offered, location of the task and departure time, which I presume would be relatively soon and I believe we will be ready to begin.  If we pass muster, that is."  She raises her brow in question, wondering to herself whether they will be acceptable to the prickly Commander.

Scuttle hops around on the floor searching for bits of food dropped by previous occupants of the room and occasionally eyeing the turtle with a hungry stare.​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness)

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* Shortspear
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 28, 2014)

Parsons considers the group a moment, his gaze slightly doubtful as it rests on each one of them, but finally he shrugs and reaches into his backpack to produce several pieces of parchment rolled together and tied with nondescript twine. He holds it in his hand, gesturing with it as he speaks. 

"Our people have a location on the camp, maybe a day from here on foot, depending on your land speed. We don't have much more than that. Like I said, it's outside our jurisdiction, and if White Cloaks wound up bumping into troops from the barony ... " he shakes his head. "Gods save us all from politics."

"Rates are Venzan government standard for contractors of your sort," Parsons continues to the question of payment. He glances to the merman to add, "And, yes, we assume you're planning to keep any extra goodies you happen to stumble on in the course of your endeavors. This isn't my first ride around the arena with adventurers.

"As to when you start, that's on you lot. Longer you wait, the better entrenched these folks will get. I also hear mumbling that they may be gathering more, so, again: sooner rather than later. But the timetable's up to you so long as you manage the objectives."

He tosses the roll of parchment to the table, then, nodding to it. "What we know, what your obligations are, and what we're offering are all in the contract." Here he produces an inkpen from his belt pouch and a small vial of ink, leaving them near the papers. 

[sblock=ooc]Parsons isn't being intentionally vague about money. Venza's offer is, essentially, your Time Based Gold for the adventure, so the exact amount will just depend on how long the adventure runs. 

There aren't any other special details to be read in the contract. It tells you where the camp is, and basically lays out what Parson's said: you disperse the camp through means which are at your discretion, return any intelligence that answers the who/what/when/where/why/how of the gathering, eh voila: profit. [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 28, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18     *FF*:14     *T*:14
*CMB*: 5     *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1      *Reflex*: +4     *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3      *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4[/sblock]
Siddhartha gives a quick squint over the document, as reading is not his strong point. He scrawls what only can be hoped is his name.


----------



## grtrtle (Oct 28, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

Wilmorn eagerly adds his name to the contract, nearly knocking the ink over in the process. After signing it, he realized he had not taken the time to read the contract. He quickly scans the parchment, and realized he completed the scan without reading a word of it. Flushed, he forced himself to slow down and read the words more carefully. Satisfied there was nothing suspicious in the words, he moves out of the way for the others and sit back down.

[sblock=ooc]Is there an easy way to get the ministat to show over and over, rather than having to copy/paste it every post?[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 28, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I use the reply with quote option and delete what's not necessary for the new post.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Oct 28, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*




Snatching up the pen, Erin quickly scans the document, reading it over in a few seconds. She nods quickly and signs her name with a flourish. She steps away, and straightens her robe and sets her hand on her blade. "I'm good to go. When shall we depart?"

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2014)

*Aszar Kzolp, Merfolk witch*



> *This isn't my first ride around the arena with adventurers.*



*"I am not to assume anything while in company of mammals."* the merman says, as he struggles to the parchment. His almost pupil-less eyes scan the piece of writing incredibly fast. *"Strange world where one is bound by something so fragile."* he notes, before drawing an intricate symbol, more alike with hieroglyphs than anything else. 

_OOC: "I prepared explosive runes" =P_


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli is the last to take up the parchment.  Like the others she reads it before putting her mark on it.  She slides it across the table to the Commander before leaning back in her seat and folding her hands demurely in her lap.

"Thank you, Commander, for your faith in us.  I, for one, am eager to get started." 
​[/section]
[sblock=OOC]grtrtle, I do the quote like FrancisJohn, too.  It also has the benefit of keeping any changes to the statblock you made in your previous posts.[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness)

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* Shortspear
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 29, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]What the others have said. I often use Edit instead of quote to copy out the mini stats from my most recent post, but that's because I usually compose posts in notepad out of fear the board will eat them. But there's no board function I know that would append only your game posts with mini block.[/sblock]






"Faith, desperation," Parsons comments to the woman who let the seagull in. "Whatever keeps you going. 

"As to fragile," he says, glancing to the merfolk, "Just don't let anyone working for the Merchant Nobles hear you calling a contract fragile if you want to keep all your parts intact. Speaking of which..."

Parsons pulls the document back to him. Then he roots around in his belt pouches a moment, muttering "Okay, Parsons, where did you put it? Finia's going to kill you if she went to all the trouble and...ah!" 

The White Cloak produces a small sachet with a smile. It's the first you've seen on his face. He sprinkles a glittering dust from the sachet onto the paper. It swirls in a manner quite contrary to any air patterns in the room, settling over the inks, both wet and dry. Then, with a puff of glowing smoke, all trace of the dust is gone. The contract, however, is not only still present, but now duplicated.

Parsons picks up the new, second document, rolling it up and slipping it into a scroll case. 

"Done and recorded, then," Parsons says, patting the scroll case. He nods to the one which remains on the table. "You'll want that to present for payment, and to help you find the camp."

The White Cloak seems to have grown a bit more lighthearted now that this particular duty is all but accomplished. His features more open, he raises an eyebrow and asks, "So, any more questions, or are you off to buy up whatever slings and arrows you'll be using in pursuit of outrageous fortunes?"

[sblock=ooc]If you have no further questions for Parsons, you can feel free to write yourselves out of the room / onto whatever prep you plan on doing. If you want to keep the room for planning, no worries; let me know and Parsons will be happy to leave you alone starting with my next update.

A few things to keep in mind as you prep are figuring out a standard marching order -- single file and two across -- and a watch order for if you wind up camping overnight. 

Also remember you'll be in the woods, so there won't be any inns or restaurants handy. Plan for food, rest, and weather accordingly. [/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Oct 29, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

At Parsons's words, Wilmorn pulls out his backpack and begins rummaging through it, while muttering to himself. "Good point. Now let's see...I've got bedroll, light, rope, a grappling hook...need pitons? Hammer? Hmm...probably not...water, food...a little light, might slow us up for a day or two if I don't get more...blanket. Wait, no blanket? Oh yeah, got the cape..."

After enumerating a laundry list of items in his possession, Wilmorn stands and gathers his belongings together. "I think I'm ready to head out."

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche (+5, 1d10+6, 19-20/x2, slashing,reach,brace,+2 CMD resist sunder)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli's lips twitch when Commander Parsons mentions desperation as a motive for accepting them into his employ.  As he's the man with the money she supposes he can afford to be a little less politic and she turns her mind to other matters.

"No further questions from me, Commander.  A quick discussion between those of us going on the job to figure out our approach and I think we'll be ready to go."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness)

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* Shortspear
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 30, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18     *FF*:14     *T*:14
*CMB*: 5     *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1      *Reflex*: +4     *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3      *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4[/sblock]After Galen leaves, he speaks to Kepli, *"I am prepared to leave at this moment. What plans do you mean."*


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 30, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli leans forward excitedly.  Her eyes gleam and she practically radiates energy.

"I mean, how are we going to approach these ne'er-do-wells?  We could try stealthy, or rush right in and try to bust 'em up, or maybe..."  Her eyes sparkle.  "Maybe we pose as a group ourselves and disrupt them from the inside."  Kepli has clearly read one too many romance-adventures.
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness)

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* Shortspear
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Oct 30, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*



Erin tilts her head to the side, resting it on her hand. "Posing as a group, huh? We're motley enough I guess, but personally I prefer the stealthy approach. I practiced for many years sneaking about the tower, and I'm quite adept at it." She laughs, "Convincing people of things, I don't know. People don't trust tieflings for some reason. They just seem to hate us." That said, she flicks her tail over to grab her drink, finishes it, then finalizes checking her gear.

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +5, 1d6+1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 30, 2014)

*"I don't judge such approach to be worth considering on its present form. I think we should make a combined approach: Kelpi Siddhartha and Wilmorn can pose as criminals in search for hiring and be inside the encampment, and manage to get a watch turn at night. Erin and myself could sneak under the embrace of darkness, and we could set the camp on fire. those who manage to avoid being consumed by the flame will be easy prey for us, and we can extract whatever information we want at that point."* The usually quite merman burst with words and plans. His milky white eyes gleam with intelligence, and the natural malice of a predatory species.


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2014)

Parsons nods when it's clear the group has no further need for him, and walks to the door. 

He turns back around as he's halfway out.

"Oh, I just remembered: we've been getting reports from the woods to the south of Venza of increased predation. It seems like natural hunters, not our gathering band. I figure if you lot can handle this camp, you shouldn't need much trouble fending off wild animals, but it seems worth mentioning as a little heads up.

"Though there's no bonus for game trophies," he finishes with a wink. Then he's gone, leaving the group to their plans.

[sblock=ooc]Go ahead and assume Parsons leaving happens after Kepli's first post above, since Siddhartha waited until then to ask about plans, so the response posts shift to that point. 

I just wanted to officially absent him. It's all yours, guys. Just let me know when you've settled on a course of action, and I'll shift things in that direction. Until then, I'll just be over here in the corner rubbing my palms together and laughing maniacally. 

At the television, I mean. It's funny. There is no masterminding going on over here. Carry on...  [/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Oct 30, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

While Erin's voice has ceased to cause Wilmorn his reflexive cringe, the ranger still fights a certain discomfort as he attempts to process her words. He scratches his head as the group assesses their options. "Why don't we scout them out, capture one or two of them, and see what we can find out about their operations? I mean, they've got to be sending people out to do things by themselves at some point, right?" Wilmorn offers, as he stares at the tiefling's drinking antics.

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche (+5, 1d10+6, 19-20/x2, slashing,reach,brace,+2 CMD resist sunder)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 30, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18     *FF*:14     *T*:14
*CMB*: 5     *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1      *Reflex*: +4     *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3      *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4[/sblock]

*"I will serve the group's wishes as best I can, but I am no good at sneaking or pretending, because I am only Siddhartha."* replies the man, with no pretension in this voice.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 30, 2014)

*Aszar Kzolp, Merfolk witch*

The fishman nods to the ranger. *"I concede that your suggestion could be attempted as a previous phase to gather information."* his white eyes fixed on Wilmorn. The simpleton seemed to have something inside that head of his after all, despite what appearances might tell, deceiving as they are.
*"But you are good at staying quiet. No need for anything else." *Aszar started saying as he turned slowly to fix his milky eyes on the stout former slave. His unsettling gaze then fell on Erin for a moment. He blinks slowly.


----------



## grtrtle (Oct 30, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

"Wha...oh, right. We can try it first." Wilmorn looks over to Siddhartha, and shivers. "You know, if we find an isolated group and cut off their retreat, driving them to the sight of you may be enough to make them surrender."

Wilmorn shifts as he tries to even out his load. "You know, I feel bad for Ser Parsons. I mean, to not be able to do his job and having to rely on others to do it for him..." he shakes his head at the thought. _I should remember to thank him for the opportunity to do his work for him next time..._

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche (+5, 1d10+6, 19-20/x2, slashing,reach,brace,+2 CMD resist sunder)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 30, 2014)

View attachment 64850*"Why?"* Aszar's gaze fell again on the ranger.  *"That's how your society works. You should be envious of his accomplishments, since he has a social status above ours, and there are others whose status is higher, and to them he answers, and do things in their name. Your reactions would be the same as if the spear point feels bad for the wooden shaft, as it relies on it to do the killing. The hands that wield the spear will pat the wooden shaft, not the steel point, in the same way Parsons is going to get the credit for our actions, while we are the ones that will get soaked in blood."* 
Wilmorn wasn't likely trying to incite philosophical discussions with the merman, but the once silent and introverted creature seems to dig on such matters with intensity.


----------



## Anastrace (Oct 30, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*


Philosophy had always made Erin's head hurt. She had never had any trouble understanding the intricacies of arcane theory, but religion and philosophizing like the merman was doing just tended to make her annoyed. She tried to conceal her frustration, by furiously rearranging things in her backpack. "Parsons needed extra manpower, and we provide it. Simple as that. He might even be relieved not having to go into the wilds himself to end this little endeavor. Sending disposable resources, as it were." She said, tail flicking back and forth quickly as she worked, her back to the group.

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +5, 1d6+1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 30, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18     *FF*:14     *T*:14
*CMB*: 5     *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1      *Reflex*: +4     *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3      *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4[/sblock]
While the others have continued the conversation, Siddhartha has been coldly staring at the human ranger since the joke at his expense. If ranger was perceptive enough, he would notice Siddhartha's jaws clench and nostrils flare.


----------



## grtrtle (Oct 30, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

Wilmorn stares at the merman. "Umm, so what you're saying is..." The flustered ranger pauses, and shakes his head. "I'm sorry. I'm not sure what you mean." Suddenly, the hair on the back of his neck rises, and Wilmorn instinctively takes a step away from the silent man.

As he does so, he trips over his seat, and nearly lands on top of the tiefling's flicking tail. Only a quick acrobatic move at the last moment saves the contact. Bewildered and prone, Wilmorn finds himself staring up at the tiefling.

Flushed and clearly embarrassed, the young boy of a man quickly picks himself off, dusts himself needlessly, and heads toward the door. "Er...perhaps we best be moving."

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche (+5, 1d10+6, 19-20/x2, slashing,reach,brace,+2 CMD resist sunder)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 30, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18     *FF*:14     *T*:14
*CMB*: 5     *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1      *Reflex*: +4     *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3      *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4[/sblock]

As soon as the ranger's view turns back towards Siddhartha, the ranger is treated to the largest of smiles! *"Wilmorn, my name is Siddhartha, and you can trust me. I wouldn't call us friends, but trust is necessary for survival. I want to survive this mission, and I now place my trust in you."* Siddhartha reaches down to help Wilmorn pick up his belongings. He pauses for a moment to address the group in a much more serious tone, *"I trust all of you. That's how we survived in Buloxi, and that's how we survive now." 

*_I don't trust any of them, yet. _


----------



## Anastrace (Oct 30, 2014)

_"Ah, you clumsy bast.."_ (High Landellian) she started to say to herself in response to the young ranger flopping all over the place using her native tongue. She slung her backpack on, adjusted her blade and quite gracefully taking a place near the ranger near the door. She took the time to clean her spectacles on her robe while she waited for the rest of the people to be ready. 

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +5, 1d6+1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 30, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli listens quietly as each of the others add their own additions or propose a plan of their own.  Scuttle is less sanguine; when Wilmorn falls the bird is startled and lets out an ear-piercing shriek and takes to the air flying madly in circles up near the ceiling.  It takes a moment for Kepli, cooing at it in a soothing voice to calm it.  Scuttle lands on the table, feathers ruffled and glares angrily at everyone in the room.

"Umm, sorry."  Kepli seems a little embarrassed by the bird (and is perhaps why she left it outside to begin with) and hurriedly slips her overloaded pack onto her shoulders.  "Okay, let's go then.  Do we need any extra supplies?  I have a few gold to spend if anyone can think of anything else we might need."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness)

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* Shortspear
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2014)

*A GM peeks into a room...*

[sblock=ooc]Just checking in. Any purchasing to be done, or are you hitting the road? As I mentioned before, let me know a marching order, and what the general plan is. I seem to recall someone suggesting splitting up the party...? [/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Oct 31, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=ooc]Ahem...no splitting up the party (yet). I assume we're all geared for travel, so unless someone is thinking about getting something specific for the task, or looking to buy Wilmorn a +4 str composite longbow (darkwood masterwork type would be nice), I think we're ready to travel.[/sblock]
Wilmorn waits for the group to gather up, and heads out the door. As he heads to the Cityside Door, he pauses and calls out. "Ooh, one moment."

He runs up to the counter, and drops a couple of silver. "Sorry about that mug. If that's not enough, I'll come back to cover the rest of the cost after I get paid!" There is a certain cheeriness in his tone at those words.

He hurries to rejoin the group and head out the Landward Door.

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche (+5, 1d10+6, 19-20/x2, slashing,reach,brace,+2 CMD resist sunder)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Oct 31, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*

[sblock=ooc]
As to the marching order I can either take a place in the middle, right behind the strong silent type Siddartha  , and our Ranger Friend. If needed, I could come in front to scout ahead as well. Whatever you all want. I'm flexible.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2014)

_Aszar would like to buy some lamp oil or some other liquid equally flammable. Aszar is strong and flexible, although terrible slow. However he has a horse, so he would take the rear or the front, as to not disturb the others’ movement. _


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 31, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18     *FF*:14     *T*:14
*CMB*: 5     *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1      *Reflex*: +4     *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3      *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4[/sblock]As they exit, Siddhartha speaks up once more. *"I don't mind being front as we travel. Let's make our final purchases and head out. We can discuss our plans further along the way."*


----------



## grtrtle (Oct 31, 2014)

_Perhaps Erin and Wilmorn can take turns with the scouting role a little (30', give or take?) ahead of the group. Sid can take the lead for the group. The other of Erin/Wilmorn can guard the rear by Aszar and his horse, with Kepli in between? So, something like E...S K A/W or W...S K A/E formation? Wilmorn would be glad to start off on formation 2 for today, scoping out a good hidden campsite for a base of operation as well, while heading toward trouble.

Actually, I just saw our tiefling's perception capabilities. Perhaps we stay with formation 2 until we find people to be sneaky around, and then we can use formation 1 or even E/W...S K A (let's call this formation 3) while approaching the trouble.  If only Kepli can see through Erin's eyes.

Hey, did you know our names spell WAKES, or ASKEW? Or WE ASK, too._


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2014)

*GM:*   Since you guys are working out marching order anyway, figure this might be a good
time to try out some map stuff to see if we can all make it work before you get anywhere near a combat. I'm trying out ditzie, which is a site that lets everyone move his or her own tokens on the map, providing distinct urls for each permutation. 

Let's give it a try with the marching order. Click the map link below, and you'll go to a generic foresty map. Along the left side of the map, I stuck icons for everyone's character / familiar / spirit animal / horse. Ignore the icons at the top; they're my current gallery of stuff, and will likely change as I fiddle with that to figure it out, myself. Grab the icons relevant to you, and drag them onto the path to set up a marching order. Tiny creatures can occupy the same space as Medium, so if a critter's on you, you should be able to overlap them (likewise if you're riding a horse, which I believe is only Aszar at the moment). 

When you've put yourself and / or any animals you 'own' on the map, hit the Enter key. The url line should change. Copy *that* url and plant it in a post here. If you know how to use the url tags on the board, have at. If not, the raw url should work just fine.

Anyone who comes after, DON'T grab the link I'm posting; grab the link that's furthest down the chain. Then make YOUR moves, hit enter, and post a new link. Hopefully, we can work out the kinks in this before it impacts play. 

This map is currently irrelevant to what you guys are doing in terms of shopping / RP ing your way out of town, so don't sideline any of that for this. Just, as you post, take a stab at moving / updating on ditzie, and you can post that in an ooc block.

Anything you don't have to roll for in the Dunn Wright (so oil and standard adventure items), you can go ahead and just update your sheets for. Hopefully you weren't waiting on me on that score

Any questions, hit me. Otherwise, when it looks like you guys have agreed on your SOP to proceed, I'll push you out the gates.  

*MAP LINK*


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 3, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18     *FF*:14     *T*:14
*CMB*: 5     *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1      *Reflex*: +4     *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3      *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 100/100[/sblock]

[sblock=Movement Practice]Siddhartha stealthily moves across the forest road.[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 3, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche (+5, 1d10+6, 19-20/x2, slashing,reach,brace,+2 CMD resist sunder)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7
[/sblock]
[sblock=movement]Wilmorn moves to a scouting position.

new map[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 3, 2014)

The Turtle riding the Merfolk riding the Horse


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 4, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli moves along with the others exiting the Dunn Wright Inn and traveling along the streets.  She makes a detour into a store on the way and comes out triumphantly holding aloft two flasks.

"Alchemist's fire.  Just in case things turn nasty."  She turns to Aszar.  "Would you mind terribly carrying them on your horse?  My pack is pretty heavy and even this extra amount of weight is a bit much."

Scuttle flies over as the group walks.  He shrieks challenge at every passing gull, pigeon, or alley cat.
​[/section]
Current Map
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness)

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* Shortspear
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 4, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*



[sblock=Movement]
Current Map Erin takes up a stealthy position next to Wilmorn to provide cover if something goes wrong
[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +5, 1d6+1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Sweet. Looks like it works for everyone. I'll trundle you all along. [/sblock]

The party makes its way through the City of Glass in the bright midday sun, making final purchases in preparation for their mission. The contract / information packet places their goal to the south of the city, so they make their way toward the southernmost exit of Venza. 

Aszar quickly realizes he'll have to rein in his horse if he doesn't plan to leave his companions behind, but the steed doesn't seem to object to taking a more leisurely pace for now. 

Soon enough they find the gates, and the path which should lead them to the encampment. 

[sblock=ooc]It's midday, and the camp is a little over a day away. Did you want to leave now and camp / rest on the road (or push on through the night, I suppose, though fatigue rules start to come into play there), or wait until the morning?

Also: everyone give me a Perception check with your next post so I've got it "on file."  [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2014)

*Aszar Kzolp, Merfolk witch*

 *"It poses no strain to my mount."* Aszar says, lowering his head in gratitude as he takes the flasks and secures them in a container attached to the horse saddle.

The road seemed inviting to the merfolk, who looked back at the city with certain disdain. 
His attention seems focused on what the tiny turtle seems to be whispering in his ear, or where such structure would be on a surface dweller. Sound works a tad different underwater. 

Perception: lame 7


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 4, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18     *FF*:14     *T*:14
*CMB*: 5     *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1      *Reflex*: +4     *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3      *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 100/100[/sblock][sblock= Perception = 12]1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12
[/sblock]
Siddhartha silently travels along, his mind focused on appreciating the surroundings of the city scape as it takes a turn to the countryside. Speaking up out of the blue, *"If we camp, I call last watch."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2014)

*"I shall mount guard on the first watch."* States the lofty Aszar from his mount.


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 4, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche (+5, 1d10+6, 19-20/x2, slashing,reach,brace,+2 CMD resist sunder)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7
[/sblock]

As the group moves away from the city and southward on the path, Wilmorn's steps lighten, and he moves slightly ahead of the group and slightly off the path. He smiles at Erin's company. He had expected to take this position alone, now that Master Martin is not there to cover him and guide him, and is clearly glad that it is not the case with this job.

As they continue on, Wilmorn mutters every so often. Along the way, he slows and meets up with the group. "Perhaps we can work our way off the path as the day winds to night, and look for an off-path site for the night." He looks at the group uncertainly. "I am not sure if any of you are able to see better in the night. If so, it may be best if you take the mid-watches. I expect the first and last watches will have a touch more light to work with, and I would serve better in one of those shifts." He digs at the dirt as he speaks, and his eyes drift lower and lower until they are looking down at his feet by the time he's done with his suggestions.

[sblock=Wilmorn's mutterings]_Let's see...scouting...
Ok, keep the eyes forward...slightly unfocused...
Wider vision...
Remember the sides...
That horse sure is loud...
Focus!
Wait...slightly unfocused...
Oh, yeah, need a campsite for the night..._
[/sblock]

Perception: 1d20+6


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2014)

*Aszar Kzolp, Merfolk witch*

Aszar weigths the words of the ranger for a moment. *"I can see in the shadows of deep water, the obscurity of this medium should prove no problem for my eyes. I then volunteer to take the mid watch."* he says finally.


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 4, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*




The young ranger makes for good company as they make their way south. Erin is impressed with his silent movements, despite the large weapon he carried. "I agree with Wilmorn, a camp off the main road tonight makes sense. Less chance of being seen by anyone...untoward. I'll take the middle watch, as seeing in the dark is easy for me."

[sblock=Perception 19]
Perception, Preemptive: 1D20-1 = [20]-1 = 19

[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +5, 1d6+1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 4, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli seems eager and happy to be out of the city.  She hums, she constantly looks around at everything as if it is new, she giggles at the antics Scuttle gets up to.  She'll also try to strike up a conversation with her companions about just about anything.

"Oh, I think I can take a watch, too.  Early, late, middle," she shrugs.  "It doesn't matter where I watch, I've pretty good vision even at night.  And Scuttle is usually awake when I am."  A brief look of concern crosses her face as she glances over at the seagull.  "Have any of you done anything like this before?  I've worked on the docks cutting up fish and I live in Boat Town which is quite raucous at times but I've never really gone off and done a job like this before."
​[/section]
[sblock=OOC]Kepli: Perception (1d20+10=11)
Scuttle: Perception (1d20+6=9)[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* Shortspear
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2014)

*Aszar*

 The merfolk looks down at the suddenly wavering confidence of Kepli. His eyes seem to be fixed on her for a moment, until she stares back. He then proceeds to speak, lifting his gaze and setting it on the horizon. *"For I, it is the first time I ... "offer"..."* He seems to be struggling with words, as if trying not to pick a way too offending one. * "... my services. However, it is not the first time I venture the open, and face the random and capricious Nature."* he adds later. *"But always in solitude, I found the company of mammals somewhat disturbing. I must say it is not the case with the currently assembled company."* he finishes, with what few could identify as a compliment.


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 4, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*



Erin eyes Kepli with a look that is a mix of longing, and sadness. "No, this is my...job I guess you'd say. Not long before this I was just a slave or experiment really. Take your pick." She spits on the ground in disgust. Anger got the better of her for a moment, her eyes flaring red (Infernal) "I hope you suffered you miserable git." Getting her temper under control, she swirls her tail around her. "Sorry, thinking of my old master gets me upset."

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +5, 1d6+1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2014)

View attachment 64924 *"Be weary, for uncontrolled emotions can be as cruel as any master, and dangerous not only for yourself."* Aszar had noticed how the woman reacted to philosophy, and thus showering some wisdom surely would get her on the edge. But if he was paying atention to what he had just said, then she'd do better. Just a little experiment.


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 4, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche (+5, 1d10+6, 19-20/x2, slashing,reach,brace,+2 CMD resist sunder)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7
[/sblock]

Wilmorn listens as others discuss their experience in jobs such as this, clearly shocked at their comparable lack of experience.

"Er, I've been part of caravans that's needed to drive bandits away. Usually a show of force is all it took." Wilmorn continues to toe the dirt uncomfortably, before sighing and fessing up. "Well, it's more like I've tagged along on such caravans, and Master Martin and others convince them to scatter with their show of force while I, um, learned from the experience."

"I'm not sure how much we'd be able to adopt such methods. The situation's really not the same, and I'm no Master Martin."


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2014)

The party winds its way along the forest road, following the directions laid out in their paperwork. The sun is bright and the road largely untravelled, which might mean nothing, or might suggest Parson's troublemakers have scared off normal travellers. 

In any event, the emptiness allows the group to begin feeling each other out, gaining bits of information on each other as they make their way down the path. Erin and Wilmorn range a little way ahead, their eyes sharp and bright for trouble. 

Unfortunately, it seems trouble is better at staying out of sight than even the skills of the scouts. At a point in the path where the trees encroach, Wimlorn and Erin don't see the oversized spiders lurking in the branches until the pair of arachnids drops on them. While Erin manages to avoid the dripping maw of her attacker, Wilmorn takes a small but painful bite to his leg.

Though the wound is slight, the ranger feels himself grow weaker as a burning sensation spreads up his leg. 

The others, too, are surprised by the sudden sight of large arachnids which appear to be assaulting their companions further ahead, though everyone finds him or her self responding quickly to the surprise assault. 

[sblock=Know Nature DC 10]These are giant crab spiders, a vermin known for its ability to become nearly unnoticeable when standing still waiting for prey (+15 Stealth when not moving).
[sblock=Know Nature DC 15]Giant crab spiders can see in the dark and sense creatures through vibrations along the groun (darkvision and tremorsense). 
[sblock=Know Nature DC 20]The venom of these spiders can weaken a victim whose body fails to adequately resist it(poison attack, Fort DC 14, 1d2 STR damage for 4 rounds. Cure: 1 save)[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

*CURRENT MAP*

[sblock=Action Crunch] 

Despite some impressive Perception rolls, the spiders have some killer Stealth going, so they get surprise. Spider 1 misses an attack on Erin. 

Spider 2 lands a bite, and Wilmorn fails the Fort save against its poison. He takes 1 HP damage, and 2 STR damage. Take the reduced strength into account when rolling attacks. Also, when you post, roll a new Fort save against DC 14. If you save, there will be no further effect from the poison on this bite. If you fail it, Wilmorn will take more STR damage next round. 

On the upside, the party won Initiative, so you all get a full round of actions before the spiders can do anything more. 

Note: If Aszar plans to ride and fight, he'll need to use a move action to roll a Ride check (DC 20) to control his horse, since it isn't combat trained. If he fails that check, he cannot act the rest of the round. 

Alternately, he can dismount. That's a move action, unless he makes a DC 20 Ride check for a Fast Dismount, in which case it's a Free action.

So long as the horse sustains no damage, it won't run if left unattended in its current position (DM Fiat / Rule 0). Damage to an untrained horse will require another Ride check (if he's on it) or Handle Animal (if it's unattended) to control its flight response.[/sblock]

[sblock=General Combat Notes]Trees / Green squares are Difficult Terrain (take double movement, no charging, no 5' steps)

Remember to post an updated map link when you update for moves. 

*Status*

```
Wilmorn    11/12, Str 16/18, poison 3/4 rounds remain (DC 14 Fort save to end further)
Erin       8/8
Siddhartha 9/9
Kepli      12/12
Scuttle    6/6
Aszar      8/8
Klot'Kar   3/3
Horsie     15/15


Spider 1  11/11 AC 13 [T 13, FF 11]
Spider 2  11/11 AC 13 [T 13, FF 11]
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2014)

*Aszar Kzolp, Merfolk witch*

*"Beware, crab spiders have a poison that weakens your muscles. They also detect prey through ground vibrations, hence if you can fly, I would advice to."* Aszar advises as he struggles to get off the horse.
Once on firm ground, the merman pounces the ground with his long spear, his eyes glowing ocean green as he lifts his left hand and speaks a strange and gurgling curse.

_Nature: 27
Move: Unmount. Standard: Cast Ill Omen on Spider attacking Wilmorn. The thing will have to re roll its next d20 and take the worst result.
Map_


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 5, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*



Caught off guard by the sudden appearance of the spiders, Erin regains her composure and immediately takes a defensive posture. Drawing her blade in one smooth motion, she lashes out with her sword in her left hand trying to bypass the spider's defenses and end this fight swiftly. "Wilmorn, you ok? Let's keep this back to back and hold them off from pouncing on either of us."

[sblock=Attack Roll 20]
Attack Roll: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20

[/sblock]

[sblock=Damage Roll 4]
Damage Roll: 1D6+1 = [3]+1 = 4

[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
Standard, Attack
Move, Draw Weapon
[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +5, 1d6+1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2014)

[sblock=ooc] [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] , vermin are immune to mind-effecting spells, which Ill Omen is. Given his Know roll (and that vermin was part of the lowest level info), even if you didn't realize it, I think it's safe to assume Aszar, the character, would know his spell wouldn't have an effect on the creature. Go ahead and take a different Standard Action, and we'll consider that spell un-cast.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 5, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18     *FF*:14     *T*:14
*CMB*: 5     *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1      *Reflex*: +4     *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3      *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 99/100[/sblock]

[sblock=Attack roll = 10]Attack roll with deadly aim against the spider near Wilmorn: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
 I forgot the +1 from point-blank but that shouldn't matter.[/sblock]

Siddhartha takes a step forward, making sure he is in the middle of the path to avoid the possibility of further hidden spider attacks. He knocks an arrow but was hasty in its release; the arrow sails over the head of spider attacking Wilmorn. Unfazed and focused, he draws another ready to fire again.

Map


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 5, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli begins muttering and her hair begins to wave as if she is standing in a stiff breeze.

"Oh, Stribog, Grandfather Wind, aid my friend Wilmorn now!"

She throws her hand out pointing at the spider attacking Wilmorn.  A wind rushes from her making the grass and branches bend in the wake of its passage.  On reaching the spider wind and rain swirl around it obstructing its ability to move effectively.  As the spirit does its work Kepli draws out her sling.

Scuttle begins flying about looking for other enemies.
​[/section]
New Map
[sblock=OOC]Standard: Stormburst (see Spirit Ability; acts as if opponents have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Move: draw sling[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* sling
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 5, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2, plus a second failed save)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7
[/sblock]

Wilmorn begins to take a step back to create the necessary space for his bardiche, when he hears Erin coordinating the attack. He just manages not to back into the tiefling as he drops the polearm, pulls the morningstar and attempts to knock the spider out. The flurry of motions proves too much for him to handle, and the ranger's clumsy swing comes nowhere near the menacing spider.

He nearly trips trying to recover, and feels his strength flowing away from him. The faltering ranger stares at the spider opposing him, his eyes clearly betraying fear. Against this fear, Wilmorn clenches his jaw, his teeth grinding audibly in the process, refusing to give voice to his struggles against the enemy before him.

[sblock=Actions]Drop bardiche (FA), quickdraw morningstar (FA), attack (SA), at +4 (reflecting lower str)
Attack with morningstar, 2 handed: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6

FORT Save: 1D20+3 = [3]+3 = 6

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2014)

_OOC: Sorry about that, Aszar will slither the lame 5ft towards the spiders and draw a spear to throw at them, given the range is 15 I think I should have bought something with larger range..._


----------



## jkason (Nov 6, 2014)

The party rallies to end the vermin before they can end them, but only Kepli's masking magics and Erin's blade seem to find purchase in the arachnid flesh. 

Kepli's magics appear to confound the creature by Wilmorn, as its dripping maw comes nowhere close to Wilmorn. Erin isn't so lucky, and feels the painful sting of her spider's mandibles, as well as the burning, weakening sensation of its poison. 

[sblock=Kepli]Kepli registers an emotional shift through her empathic link with Scuttle, but it's not the adrenal rush she would associate with further danger. Instead, it's more reminiscent of those times when the seagull has had his eye drawn by something bright and shiny on the waterfront.[/sblock]

*UPDATED MAP*


[sblock=Action Crunch]@FrancisJohn , it didn't matter last round because it was a miss either way, but keep in mind that Siddhartha doesn't have the Precise Shot feat, so making ranged attacks into melee gives him an extra -4 to his ranged attack rolls. 

Wilmorn takes 1 more STR damage from the poison. 

Spider 1 hits this time, for 2 damage on Erin. She fails her Fort save and takes 2 STR damage. 

Spider 2 misses.

Both Erin and Wilmorn should make Fort saves again. DC 14 stops further damage from the poison. 

I moved Aszar based on his last post, so I believe the link above should be a correct map. 

Party's up[/sblock] 

[sblock=General Combat Notes]Trees / Green squares are Difficult Terrain (take double movement, no charging, no 5' steps)

Remember to post an updated map link when you update for moves.

*Status*

```
[b]Wilmorn[/b]    11/12, Str 15/18, poison 2/4 rounds remain 
 (DC 14 Fort save to end further poison)
[b]Erin[/b]       6/8, Str 10/12, poison 3/4 rounds remain 
 (DC 14 Fort save to end further poison)
[b]Siddhartha[/b] 9/9 
[b]Kepli[/b]     12/12 
[b]Scuttle[/b]    6/6 
[b]Aszar[/b]      8/8 
[b]Klot'Kar[/b]   3/3 
[b]Horsie[/b]    15/15 

[b]Resources used:[/b] Stormburst 5/6 remaining

Spider 1   07/11 AC 13 [T 13, FF 11] 
Spider 2   11/11 AC 13 [T 13, FF 11]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2014)

*Aszar Kzolp, Merfolk witch*

Aszar throws his spear up, and grabs it again in launching position above his head, he twists back and then throws the spear with deadly aim and thrust. The polearm impales the spider near Wilmourn, leaving it at the brink of death. Calmly, the merman retrieves another spear from the bundle at his back.

*MAP*

_OOC: Actually, Aszar was at that position earlier when he dismounted, so I moved him two squares down, on from last round, and one from the move action of this turn. Standard action:Spear throw: 17 to hit, 6 dmg. Minor: retrieve another spear._


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 6, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*



Though the mandibles of the spider hurt as they clamp down, it's the burn of it's poison that hurts Erin the most. (High Landellian) "This ends now! I will not falter, I will not fail!" Chanting rapidly and flashing quick moves with her right hand, she unleashes a barrage of rapid strikes with her blade and a bolt of freezing cold at the spider attacking her. 

[sblock=Cast Defensively 21]
Concentration Check, Cast Defensively: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21

[/sblock]

[sblock=Attack Roll=23, Critical Threat, Threat Confirmation 23]
Attack Roll (Modified for lowered strength): 1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23

Threat Confirmation: 1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23

[/sblock]

[sblock=Ranged Touch Attack 21]
Ranged Touch, Ray of Frost: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21

[/sblock]

[sblock=Ray of Frost Damage 2]
Ray of Frost: 1D3 = [2] = 2

[/sblock]

[sblock=Wakazashi Damage (critical) 4]
_: 1D6 = [2] = 2
1D6 = [2] = 2
[/sblock]

[sblock=Fortitude Save=8]
[url=http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=76555]Fortitude Save vs Poison: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8

[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +5, 1d6+1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


[sblock=ooc]

Dang it, I forgot to add the -2 to hit for using spell combat. Luckily it didn't matter this time. I'll be more careful. First time playing a magus. :/
[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 6, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7
[/sblock]

Flustered by the first miss, Wilmorn overcorrects himself and follows with an even wilder swing with his morningstar.
[sblock=Actions]Attack (SA), at +3 (reflecting lower str)
Attack (morningstar, 2H): 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5

FORT Save: 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14


By the way, the spider by Wilmorn is the undamaged one, Aszar.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 6, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli drops a stone into the pouch of her sling and whirls it at the spider on Wilmorn.  For a moment she believes she has actually struck the spider but some imperfection in the stone or a gust of wind or some bit of bad luck knocks the missile off target and it goes clattering into the woods behind the spider.  She frowns and takes a step forward as she begins fumbling for another sling stone.

_'Shiny!'_  Scuttle dives for whatever interesting tidbit he's discovered totally losing interest in the combat that is occurring just feet from him.
​[/section]
New Map
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Anastrace, could you please put your combat rolls in one sblock instead of half a dozen?

Move: load sling
Standard: atk spider 1d20-3=10
5 ft step[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* sling (9/10 bullets)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 6, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18     *FF*:14     *T*:14
*CMB*: 5     *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1      *Reflex*: +4     *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3      *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 99/100[/sblock]

Watching Wilmorn fumble around, Siddhartha decides to take more aggressive action. He drops his bow and shouts back to the shaman, "*Kepli, watch my bow."* He hustles towards the spider attacking the ranger, drawing his longsword in the process. He takes a violent swing at the arachnid. He is confused at his own lack of focus, as the sword lands narrowly wide of the spider.

[sblock=Attack Roll = 12]Attack +5: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12
[/sblock]

Map after Siddhartha


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2014)

Aszar leaves a gaping wound in the side of Wilmorn's spider, while Kepli's own ranged attack flies wide. Erin's cold magics slow her own arachnid, and she takes advantage of it to slice open its underside. Even as it gives a high-pitched shriek, though, Erin feels the spider's poison sapping more of her strength. 

Wilmorn and Siddhartha both slash and stab at the creature threatening him, but it manages to avoid both blows. The ranger, however, finds that the burning from his leg wound seems to have subsided. 

[sblock=Kepli]After Scuttle's dive, Kepli feels mild frustration from him. It appears whatever shiny he's found isn't small or light enough for him to retreive on his own. The avian emotional equivalent of a child crying "come see!" on finding a new toy fills the shaman's link[/sblock]

Faced with multiple hostile prey, but blocked from retreat by the foliage it so recently used to hide, the spider by Wilmorn tries to lash out at the new threat, but cannot connect with Siddhartha.

Its joints cracking the icy build up from Erin's magic, her arachnid has better luck. It sinks its mandibles into her shin.

*CURRENT MAP* 

[sblock=Action Crunch]

Wilmorn made his save this round, and his spider missed on its attack, so no further poison saves needed for Wilmorn. STR damage remains until healed, though, through magical or natural means.

Erin's spider hits and scores a crit, though it rolls low, so she only takes 2 damage from it. She makes her save against the second dose of poison from the new bite, so her duration (2 more rounds) and save DC (14) stay the same. [/sblock]

[sblock=General Combat Notes]Trees / Green squares are Difficult Terrain (take double movement, no charging, no 5' steps)

Remember to post an updated map link when you update for moves.

Anyone making ranged attacks at targets engaged in melee: remember your attacks take a -4 penalty unless you have the Precise Shot feat.

*Status*

```
[b]Wilmorn[/b]    11/12, Str 15/18 
[b]Erin[/b]       4/8, Str 8/12, poison 2/4 rounds remain 
 (DC 14 Fort save to end further poison)
[b]Siddhartha[/b] 9/9 
[b]Kepli[/b]     12/12 
[b]Scuttle[/b]    6/6 
[b]Aszar[/b]      8/8 
[b]Klot'Kar[/b]   3/3 
[b]Horsie[/b]    15/15 

[b]Resources used:[/b] Stormburst 5/6 remaining

Spider 1   01/11 AC 13 [T 13, FF 11] 
Spider 2   05/11 AC 13 [T 13, FF 11]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 7, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7
[/sblock]

Wilmorn finally finds his rhythm, and his third swing connects squarely against the spider before him. He quickly turns and steps alongside Erin, and steals a glance over at the tiefling before focusing on the second spider. "How are you holding up?"

[sblock=Actions]Attack (SA), at +3 (reflecting lower str)

Attack (morningstar, 2H): 1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22
Damage (morningstar, 2H): 1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5

[/sblock]

New map


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 7, 2014)

*Aszar*

The merman repeats his actions, taking the spear at the height of his head and throwing it with tremendous force towards the spider. This time however, the arachnid ducks under the spear, and it cleaves into the ground a few feet away. Unfazed, Aszar looks down at Erin for a moment, it is unclear what is he going to do next.

_OOC: spear throw fail_

MAP


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 7, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: 5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 99/100[/sblock]

Siddhartha slashes at the nearest living spider. Perhaps in natural fear of being bitten, his attack is much too tentative. 

[sblock=pitiful 5]critical miss?[/sblock]

[sblock=map issue]Cant update map from phone, can some one do that for me if needed? Also I forgot to add Siddhartha's name to the dice roller, so "Anonymous" rolled a 22. [/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 8, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*




Her hands trembling from the weakening effect of the poison, Erin's next slash misses by a wide margin. She curses as she tries to get herself back into defensive posture. "Nev..never better Wilmorn." she smirks weakly

[sblock=Actions]
Fortitude Save vs Poison: 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14

Attack Roll (Modified for lowered strength): 1D20+3 = [4]+3 = 7

[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +5, 1d6+1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 9, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli drops her sling next to Siddhartha's bow and dashes down the path towards Scuttle.  She pushes into the trees hoping to discover whatever it is that Scuttle has fixated on.  She hopes that it might be something that can help against the spiders.  She realizes (a little too late) that she has put herself into a precarious position and turns towards the spider and draws her shortspear.
​[/section]
New Map
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Free: drop sling
Move: as on map
Standard: draw shortspear[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* sling (9/10 bullets)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2014)

Though she has little time to look, recognizing the threat of the spider, Kepli sees Scuttle's find from her new position: chain mail, currently on the emaciated corpse of its previous owner. For the briefest moment, Kepli fears the group is about to face undead, then she realizes that the body isn't standing on its own, but is held upright by tendrils of webbing; apparently, the party isn't the first taste of humanoid flesh the spiders have had. 

Wilmorn's spider hisses and crouches down as he crushes its carapace, though it continues to wobble on its legs. As its prey steps away, the spider gives chase, though it moves with clear effort, and cannot manage to lift itself to bite.

Erin's spider quivers as it is surrounded. It lashes out instinctively at the largest threat: Siddhartha. The warrior nimbly sidesteps the snapping mandibles, however.  

[sblock=Action Crunch]Erin saved against poison. No further ongoing effect.

Spider 2 is Disabled (0 HP). It can only take a move or standard action, and can't take 5' steps from being in the difficult terrain, so it moves to follow Wilmorn since it's already had a taste of him.

Spider 1 attacks Siddhartha and misses.[/sblock]

Party's up.   

*CURRENT MAP*

[sblock=General Combat Notes]Trees / Green squares are Difficult Terrain (take double movement, no charging, no 5' steps)

Remember to post an updated map link when you update for moves.

Anyone making ranged attacks at targets engaged in melee: remember your attacks take a -4 penalty unless you have the Precise Shot feat. Depending on your line of attack, allies may additionally grant an AC bonus to the target for Soft Cover.

*Status*

```
[b]Wilmorn[/b]    11/12, Str 15/18 
[b]Erin[/b]       4/8, Str 8/12 
[b]Siddhartha[/b] 9/9, dropped bow
[b]Kepli[/b]     12/12, dropped sling
[b]Scuttle[/b]    6/6 
[b]Aszar[/b]      8/8 
[b]Klot'Kar[/b]   3/3 
[b]Horsie[/b]    15/15 

[b]Resources used:[/b] Stormburst 5/6 remaining

Spider 1   01/11 AC 13 [T 13, FF 11] 
Spider 2   00/11 AC 13 [T 13, FF 11], Disabled
```
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 10, 2014)

[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: 5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 99/100[/sblock]

[sblock=Attack 21]Attack + 5 Spider 1 AC 13: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21
[/sblock]

[sblock=Damage 9]Damage Spider 1: 1D8+4 = [5]+4 = 9
[/sblock]

Calm, cool, and collected, Siddhartha presents another swing of his sword to meet the carapace of the giant crab spider. The blade rips through the flesh, nearly tearing the creature in two. The hulking man retains his poise then turns and faces the other spider.


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 10, 2014)

*OOC:*


Oops, duplicate post - deleted


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 10, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7
[/sblock]

As the ranger attempts a followup swing, he is distracted by the approaching wobbly spider and Siddhartha's mighty swing. Wilmorn's morningstar strikes the ground resoundingly, and he takes a moment to pull his weapon from the ground, nearly running into Erin in the process before righting himself.

[sblock=Actions]Attack (SA), at +3 (reflecting lower str)

Attack (morningstar, 2H): 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4

 [/URL]
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 10, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli moves around to get in position on the surviving spider.  Scuttle lets out a piercing _'Pay attention to me!'_ squawk when Kepli moves away and he flaps wings in agitation.

"Quiet, you!" she scolds the seagull.

Once in reach of the spider Kepli jabs out with her spear and is rewarded with a satisfying crunch as her spear pierces chitin.  She wrenches her spear from the wound, surprise quite evident on her face that she actually managed to hit the spider.  Even more surprising, it wobbles and collapses in the dirt.
​[/section]
New Map
[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Move: as on map
Standard: atk w/shortspear 1d20+1=16 for 1d6+1=4 dmg.[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* sling (9/10 bullets)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 11, 2014)

OOC: I'm assuming we are out of combat now?

Aszar doesn't seem excited or amused at the defeat of the spiders. He simply slithers towards the tiefling, eyeing her intently. His intentions are not clear, specially when he invades her personal space. *"A restoration hex, for your flesh."* he explains, if she backs away or otherwise tries to avoid contact. If not faced with opposition, Aszar murmurs the arcane words of the spell, in a guttural gurgling language, and places his humid hand over the wound. There is a soft glow, and Erin feels water flowing from Aszar's hand, washing over the wound. As if washing away dirt, the magical water cleanse the wound and forces the skin and flesh to shut and mend. It tickles.
_
Using healing hex: Erin heals 7 points of damage_


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 11, 2014)

[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: 5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 99/100[/sblock]

Siddhartha finds a few leaves and wipes the spider goo off the blade, careful not to touch anything that could be construed as poisonous. As he walks back to reclaim his bow he sheaths his sword. Bow in hand, he begins to search for the first arrow he fired, if possible. He makes sure to keep his distance from the mysterious merwitch. _Approach me, better ask first. I've culled a few fish in my life._


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 11, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli pushes her way back into the trees where Scuttle hops back and forth and pecks agitatedly at the shining armor.  He turns an angry, red-rimmed eye on Kepli as if daring her to take his treasure.

"Scuttle found something back here.  Looks like armor; some other soul fell afoul of these spiders.  Come look."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* sling (9/10 bullets)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 11, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7
[/sblock]

Wilmorn holds still for a moment, eyeing the two spiders and making sure they show no signs of moving. With a sigh, the ranger wipes the head of the morningstar on the grass before sheathing it. He moves to pick up the bardiche, and staggers under the weight of his gear. Wilmorn shakes his head at the weakened condition. "I've been infected with the spider's poison. It may be a few days before I recover fully."

While waiting for the group to gather up, Wilmorn squats and checks the two carcasses.

[sblock=OOC]I wonder if it's possible to get some food out of these two carcasses. It'd be a shame to waste nature's resources. Take 10 on Survival = 16.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 11, 2014)

Erin's wounds knit at Aszar's touch, though she--like Wilmorn--still feels quite weak from the spider poison; the merfolk's hex has no effect on the toxin's damage. 

Siddhartha quests about for the arrow which flew wide, and eventually finds it sunk deep into a tree trunk. The tree appears unwilling to part with it, however, as the shaft breaks when the warrior tries to pry it free. 

Wilmorn splits open the carapaces of the spiders along the cracks he and his companions already made, and finds there is, indeed, a fair amount of what he deems edible flesh. He'll have to take care to avoid the poison sacs as he extracts it, but he's reasonably certain he can manage it.

In addition to the armor which Scuttle guards loudly and selfishly, Kepli notices that the dead humanoid's weapon is caught in the webbing, as well: it appears to be a tightly-strung composite bow. The arrows are missing, but whether someone else carried them off or the man ran out of them in his bid to survive the spiders is anyone's guess. The rest of the victim's gear is either missing, rotten, or rusted. 

[sblock=ooc]Yes, combat's over. No more jumpy things for now. 

The body in the webbing has:

Chain Shirt (100 gp)
Composite Longbow Str +2 (300 gp)

 [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] , It doesn't matter in this case, since it's more HP than Erin has to heal, but the healing hex actually gets +1 HP in addition to the die for every caster level. Like I said, you can't "overheal" a character, so it has no effect this time, but thought I should point it out for future reference since you shorted yourself.

 [MENTION=6778347]FrancisJohn[/MENTION] , recover on a miss for ammunition is 50% . I rolled it this time, but you're free to do it in future. Just be sure to declare whether high or low is your "keep" number in the notes on the roll, like so:

Ammo recovery (high = YES) (1d100=38)

No go this time, as fluff above. 

Wilmorn's Survival roll would normally be sufficient to have him feed himself and three others if they were moving half speed, but that assumes he's hunting. Since dinner effectively hunted _him_, I'm comfortable saying the spider flesh feeds that same number of folks without the speed restriction.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 11, 2014)

[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: 5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 99/100[/sblock]

Siddhartha inspects the broken shaft, and lays it next to the tree. _Back to the earth you return._ He walks back to the group noticing one is missing, and asks to no one in particular *"Where's Kepli?" *


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 11, 2014)

*Aszar Kzolp, Merfolk witch*

Aszar, after healing Erin, slithers next to the spider corpses. One of his spears is stick in one of the arachnids, and one must be among the bushes. Slowly, he gets to the job of recovering his weapon from the carcass, but seems content to let the other remain in the overgrowth. 


_In case thrown weapons follow the same rule, Aszar looses a spear._


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 11, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7
[/sblock]

Wilmorn smiles as he pulls out a dagger and busies himself with the kill. The ranger looks up at Siddharth's question, and points towards the woods nearby. "Her bird found something in the woods. She's there looking over it." Using part of the spider carapace as a makeshift container, Wilmorn loads it with the salvaged meat before rejoining the group.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 11, 2014)

[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: 5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 99/100[/sblock]

*"Aye, Kepli!"* hollers Siddhartha. *"Need help?"* If she agrees, Siddhartha follows her into the underbrush.


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 11, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*




Unsure of the odd touch of the merfolk, but oddly interested as her wounds heal Erin flinches a bit at his touch but doesn't recoil. "Th..thank you Aszar. Still a bit woozy from the poison but I'll be good thanks to you." That said she finds some leaves to clean her blade before returning it to her sheath with a flourish. "That could have been worse, I suppose. Everyone else ok?"


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 11, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli pokes her head out of the bushes and hands Siddhartha the bow she found.

"That looks like a good quality bow.  Not that I'm a good judge of such things, but it looks good to me."  She continues to struggle with something hidden by the bushes and her work is interrupted by having to shoo Scuttle away periodically as he plucks at her hair.  "There's some armor here, too.  I could use some help getting it off the body.

And, yes, I'm ok."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* sling (9/10 bullets)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 11, 2014)

[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: 5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 99/100[/sblock]

Siddhartha goes over to the dessicated remains by Kepli. Without flinching he removes whatever is left of the body out of the armor. After that nasty business is complete, he hands over the armor then thoughtfully examines the bow. Half-talking to himself he utters *"This is finer than any bow given to us in Buloxi.... powerful."* He holds up, stretches it out, gives a few firm tugs on the string. With a hint of kindness he directly turns to Kepli. *"May I have this?"* There is a boyish twinkle in his eye that is not often revealed to strangers, let alone friends.

[sblock=OOC]For what its worth, Siddhartha's voice is similar to James Earl Jones in Coming to America.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2014)

Aszar has to root around a bit, but finds his lost spear intact as Wilmorn collects the spider meat, Erin recovers herself, and Kepli and Siddhartha collect the belongings of the dead man Scuttle discovered. 

Aszar's horse wanders over to the treeline and begins nibbling on grass.

[sblock=ooc]







Voda Vosa said:


> _In case thrown weapons follow the same rule, Aszar looses a spear._




Goodness, thrown weapon fighting would get expensive fast if that were the case. No. The rules only apply to ammunition (which is generally something you buy in bulk, anyway, and thus probably the reasoning behind it). Aszar should have no problem reclaiming his spears.

You guys seem to have things well in hand, so I'll leave you to it. Just let me know when you're done / what the plan going forward is. It's still several hours to sundown at present.

This post not meant to rush anything. Just wanted to let you know I'm still here and following along.  [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2014)

*Aszar*

 Aszar places both his spears on the holster on his back, while slithering towards his horse. His interaction with the animal is odd, he doesn't take the time to care for the creature and apeace it. He simply climbs up, grabbing the animal by the mount and then sliding his tail upwards. The animal seems used to such handling, and simply whines as he has to take over the weight. *"I am ready to continue as soon as you finish your activities. Also, you can load the crab spider meat in these pouches Wilmourn.*" he adds indicating sacs attached to the saddle.


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 12, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7
[/sblock]

Wilmorn rejoins the group and sees Siddhartha with a rather finely crafted bow. The ranger's eyes travel from the bow to the man, and shudders at the thought of what that combination could mean.

He thanks Aszar for the offer, and loads the spider meat. Then, Wilmorn rejoins Erin with a slow walk that betrays the poison's effect on himself. "Ready to move on?" He suggests as he waits for the party to ready themselves.


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 12, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*



Hands still a bit shaky, Erin takes up her post next to Wilmorn. "I'm good to get under way. By the way, good skills back there. Previous combat experience?" Erin tries to talk a bit to take her mind off the poison running through her veins.


[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -4
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 12, 2014)

[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: 5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 99/100[/sblock]

*"Ready."*

[sblock=OOC]What kind of goodies do we have   [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]







FrancisJohn said:


> What kind of goodies do we have




relevant post[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 12, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7
[/sblock]

The tiefling's compliment smacks Wilmorn like a vicious slap, and the young man stares straight ahead as he attempts to fight back the tears. Wilmorn begins to plod ahead, feeling a heavy weight assaulting him both physically and emotionally. Suddenly, he turns to the tiefling, anger and frustration clearly etched upon his face. "Look, I know how I must have looked back there. Master Martin taught me far better than that. You'll see." He wipes his eyes with his arm as he turns his attention back toward the road ahead. With a slight stumble, he moves forward to a scouting position.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 13, 2014)

[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: 5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 99/100[/sblock]

Siddhartha watches the exchange between the tiefling and the ranger from afar. *"Wilmorn! That was wise of you to salvage some rations. Thank you."* If Erin turns around to listen to Siddhartha, she would be met by an icy stare. *"Would anyone care to use my old bow? I have no need. Otherwise, Aszar, is there room on your horse?"* There is an air of respect in his voice as he addresses the merfolk.

[sblock=OOC]GM, Totally didn't see the spoiler at the end of the post the first time I read through it. Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 13, 2014)

[section]
Kepli smiles as she hands the bow to Siddhartha.

"Boys must have their toys," she teases.  In a more serious tone she continues, "I'm sure we'll need to figure out an equitable way to divide the value of anything we find amongst all of us but I'm sure you'll be fine to use it now."  Her brow furrows as Wilmorn stalks ahead to take point.  She quickly grabs her sling from the road and hurries after.  Once she catches up she walks alongside the ranger in silence for a few minutes.  Eventually, she breaks silence...

"It's a good chain shirt we found.  I think it would fit you.  If you are interested."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* sling (9/10 bullets)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 13, 2014)

Taken aback by Wilmorn's reaction, Erin tries a different tack. "I didn't mean any offense sir. The only thing I've ever killed before this were either turkeys or the occasional pig. You actually looked like you knew what you were doing. Hence why I was nearly killed and you came out just fine. Don't be that hard on yourself. I'm pretty embarassed I was so heavily wounded in my first fight. Perhaps I'm not as cut out for this as I thought." She smiles meekly. 


[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -4
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 13, 2014)

[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: 5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: 1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: Longbow (Deadly Aim) +4 d8+2 (Point-Blank +1/+1)
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 99/100[/sblock]

The brow on Siddhartha's head furrows at the thought of 'figuring out an equitable way to divide the value'.....


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 13, 2014)

*Aszar Kzolp, Merfolk witch*

 Aszar looks down at Siddhartha, and nods slowly, extending his hand wordlessly. He didn't know how to use a bow, his people didn't have much use for projectile weapons of long range underwater, but he could carry it non the less. The weapon seemed pretty useful, if he ever mastered the art of shooting it some day.


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2014)

Meat and gear gathered, the party makes its way along the path into the late afternoon. So far, the spiders appear to be the only predatory threat, though they're still the better part of a day away from where their intelligence tells them the camp should be. 


[sblock=ooc]FYI, there's a lot of nice bits going on here supporting all those low CHA scores. Prickly people are prickly. Good stuff.  

Siddhartha has the composite bow for now. Did anyone want the chain shirt? Let me know if and who, and make sure to update your mini stats to reflect the new AC.

After the gear is sorted, I'm assuming the same formation as before: Erin and Wilmorn ranging abour 20' ahead of the group, then Sid / Kepli, with Aszar bringing up the rear on horseback. Let me know if you're looking to change that arrangement. [/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 13, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

Wilmorn bites his lip as he mulls over Erin's response. With a heavy sigh, he picks up the conversation. "I'm glad our first encounter was against nature itself, and not against the bandits." Wilmorn shifts the backpack to get a better grip as he continues. "I've gone on many a hunting trips with Master Martin."The ranger looks out to the distance as he spoke, recollecting odd bits and pieces of his past hunts. Wilmorn's mood visibly lightens as he drones on.

"You know, you seemed very poised back there. Thanks for calling out positions when those spiders jumped us. Were you hurt badly?" Wilmorn takes a moment and looks Erin over, trying to figure out where the spider got the tiefling. He manages a grin for the scouting companion. "Call me Wilmorn. I don't get too many calling me ser, being who I am."

He catches Kepli's words about the chain shirt, and considers the armor for a moment. Eventually, he nods at Kepli. "As weak as I am, the extra armor helps." He pauses as he removes his armor and dons the chain shirt, finding it a good enough fit. "Thank you."


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 13, 2014)

[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 99/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha slightly bows his head as he hands over the bow. After Wilmorn is finished changing his armaments, he speaks *"We move on now."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 13, 2014)

*Aszar Kzolp, Merfolk witch*

 Aszar watches the exchanges from far back, he is amazed at how much interaction the mammals seem to need. He couldn't understand communication beyond the need to understand, coordinate or share information with others, this senseless chattering seemed to serve some sort of social conduct, he reasoned, or perhaps courtship. As if reading his mind, the turtle whispers into his ear "... but the horse never talked much..." Aszar ponders this form a moment, but reasons it never had a mammalian counterpart to do so. The turtle nods slowly.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 13, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Even if our characters hate each other, I truly believe our pictures look incredibly badass.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 14, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*




She nods, and adjusts her robe revealing the heavy clothing underneath still stained with blood. "They caught me hard but thanks to everyone's quick work, I'm still standing upright. That new mail of yours looks a bit more protective than these robes are. Maybe I'll let you take the lead next time we're scouting." She says with a wink, wincing a bit from the aftereffects of the poison.


[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -4
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 14, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli falls back to her place next to Siddhartha.  She's not traveled much outside the city or past the shoreline so the countryside is new to her and many things catch her attention.  She seems even more filled with life out here than she did in the city.  She takes a deep breath of the fresh air and exhales, laughing a little as she does so.

"I love the sea, but this, there's an energy here...  Like a buzzing on my skin."  She looks over at Siddhartha.  "Where are you from, Siddhartha?  Not from Venza, I'd wager.  You said something earlier about Buloxi but that's not a name I'm familiar with."

Scuttle, meanwhile, is exhibiting a sort of manic energy not unlike Kepli's: he flies into the trees, gets into a raucous debate with a squirrel or some other thing that has caught his attention, comes back trying to eat whatever he's picked up, only to eventually discard it and fly off when something else has caught his attention.​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* sling (9/10 bullets)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 14, 2014)

[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 99/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha cringes as Kepli's voice mentions of Buloxi, the slave-state society where he was imprisoned for the majority of his life. He pauses for a moment and takes a thoughtful breath before answering, *"A great distance over the ocean, to the west. * Uncomfortable talking any further, he catches himself before he continues further. The pained look in his eyes clearly signal that this conversation is dismissed, and walks along in silence.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 14, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli isn't nearly as good at reading people as she is putting them at ease but Siddhartha's pain is unmistakeable.

"I'm sorry, I won't ask again.  But... it's far away and you're with friends now.  I, I just thought you should know that."

She knows this is small consolation and unlikely to help the man with whatever demons he has so she falls quiet as well.  She contemplates the odd assortment of people she's fallen in with: the enigmatic Aszar Kzolp, Siddhartha and Erin with the demons from their pasts, and Wilmorn with his uncertainties.  Despite their problems they seemed to have done well against the spiders; she'd see how things went when they came up against a tougher challenge.
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* sling (9/10 bullets)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2014)

The day wears on, and the party falls back into its increasingly-familiar formation. Erin and Wilmorn take the forward scouting position as the others keep back far enough to give the scouts room without leaving them deserted in the case of attack. 

The scents of jasmine and sweetgrass ride the light breeze, accompanied by the titter of small birds and the occasional rustle of animals caught off guard. As the light begins to grow orange, however, no further wildlife appears interested in predation. At least, not on the party. 

Orange darkens to red, the day drawing late, and at first the lull in the forest's white noise might seem to be merely the natives settling down.

Wilmorn hears it first, as they approach a bend in the road. As he nudges Erin, her pointed ears catch the noise, as well: it's too indistinct at the moment to make out the language, let alone the content, but the sound is definitely speech, not the call of wildlife, coming from somewhere around the blind curve. 

[sblock=ooc]As above. Someone(s) are talking, but you can't currently tell who, what, or how many. If you plan on sneaking about to see, I need Stealth checks from whomever is going to do so. Since there are trees and underbrush on either side of the road, there's sufficient cover to make an attempt should you choose to do so.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 17, 2014)

Erin nods, annoyed she can't make out what is going on. "I'm going ahead. Wilmorn, you coming?" She adjusts her robe, keeping her blade out of sight, as she tries not to rustle the underbrush too much. 

[sblock=Stealth 19]
Stealth Check: 1D20+11 = [8]+11 = 19

[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -4
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 17, 2014)

*Aszar Kzolp, Merfolk witch*



Aszar calls a halt to his horse upon seeing the two scouts scuttle ahead. If they saw or heard anything he didn't want to spoil the benefit of surprise. He casually scans the surroundings, in case this was a very well played ambush. His low light attuned eyes pierce into the darkness of the dusk like spears through the water.

_Perception 28 in case there's anything to see._


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 17, 2014)

[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 99/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

As soon as he sees Erin make her first twitch, Siddhartha reaches back and knocks his arrow. If need be, the arrow could reach past Wilmorn before he even attempts a response. His mind reaches an open state, ready to react to any stimulus in his surroundings.

[sblock=Perception = 23]perception +3: 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23
[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 17, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

Wilmorn moves to follow Erin as carefully as he could...

[sblock=OOC]Which is NOT CAREFULLY AT ALL!

Stealth: 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5


Things could get ugly fast, folks.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 18, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli looks up when Aszar stops and Siddhartha nocks an arrow.  Apparently she hadn't noticed what was going on ahead.

"What?"  She looks around and spots Scuttle on a nearby stump tearing at what looks like a vole, maybe a mouse.  The seagull looks up in Kepli's direction and makes a muted croak.  A hairless tail falls from his beak.  _A mouse, then._  With a tilt of Kepli's head (and a mental prodding of _'Urgency!  Hunger!'_ from her) the seagull takes to the wing.  Kepli smiles wanly at Siddhartha and shrugs.

Scuttle flies off and through the trees alongside the road past Erin and Wilmorn.  He keeps going until he spots whatever it is that their scouts spotted but he doesn't pay it much mind; his bird brain is focused on other things: most notably finding Kepli food.  Then again, maybe the voices have food...
​[/section]
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Scuttle's Perception: 1d20+6=25[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* sling (9/10 bullets)
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 18, 2014)

The road curves drastically ahead of them, so none of the party hunkering down can see anything. With Wilmorn's warning, though, their now-directed attention can catch the traces of agitated voices filtering through the trees. From their current position, none of the trio left behind can glean any further information than their scouts already knew: someones further around the bend are talking. Who, what, and where are beyond their senses to determine.

Erin slides into trees and underbrush, her otherwordly flesh tones helping her melt into the lengthening shadows. Wilmorn rushes to follow her. 

The trio waits, tense. They hear the voices stop a moment, then pick back up with a sharp gutteral command.

[sblock=Erin & Wilmorn]The pair move through the trees to get a view of the road beyond the bend, and it's immediately apparent the source of the voices. 

Standing in the crossroads ahead are a trio of goblins. One of them holds a piece of parchment, as it and another of the goblins point and gesticulate, first to the paper, then to different directions out of the crossroads. They spit out harsh gutterals at each other. Only Erin understands their words. 

The slightly larger third goblin pulls out a vial of something, waving it about as he bellows at his slightly smaller fellows, who cower obligingly. He draws his blade and starts to launch into some kind of invective when Wilmorn, trying to shift himself for a better view, manages to step in an unseen rabbit hole. He keeps his balance, but at the cost of some fairly blatant rustling of foliage and snapping of branches. 

[sblock=goblin tranlation for Erin]G1: "I'm telling you, we should be going East!"

G2: "You're an idiot. You can't even read paper scribbles!"

G1: "Neither can you!"

G2: "I don't even think this is scribbles of here. We should have taken a left at Alb'k Erkee, I say." 

Mean Gobber: "You're both idiots, and if you don't shut it, I'm drinking this thing and ripping your heads off to give to the new boss, if we ever find him, now... what was that?"[/sblock]

The bigger goblin stops his tirade, pointing his blade in the direction of the two scouts, who freeze, holding their breath. The smaller goblins turn, as well, growling under their breaths and drawing their blades. It seems the jig is up.

Until, that is, Scuttle crashes through the branches near the road, flying into sight of the goblins. They seem to relax, until the bigger one points his blade at the seagull and grunts something out. The smaller gobbers sheathe their swords and draw their bows, taking a bead on Scuttle. 

[sblock=Erin Translation]G1: "Just a bird"

Mean Gobber: "That thing's all meat, you idiots! Get me my dinner!"[/sblock][/sblock]



[sblock=Kepli] From Scuttle, Kepli at first feels the curiosity and interest that she associates with the bird considering meal options. There comes suddenly, however, a more panicked response. _Danger / predator / flee_.[/sblock]

[sblock=crunchy bits]Despite Wilmorn's bad roll, the regular goblins rolled worse even than he did. Unfortunately, the guy with the attitude beat him. 

But then GlassEye gave me the most awesomesauce "It's just a cat" narrative setup ever, and how could I resist that? Wilmorn effectively gets a second chance (make a second Stealth roll, using Scuttle as your distraction), but the goblins are also ready to attack Scuttle. 

I'm not going to put you guys in official combat rounds just yet. The goblins effectively burned their action putting away and drawing new weapons, but Scuttle has a full round of actions with which to evade them, so whether this turns into combat from here is still up in the air. 

The three others are off the top of the map. Assume that, between the bend in the road and difficult terrain, either direction you took to get onto the map takes you one regular move action to get there (appearing either at the top of the road, or in the forest just above Erin & Wilmorn). 

If you're trying to stealth, it'll take longer, since you halve your movement. So, two move actions, and you'll need to give me a stealth roll.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 18, 2014)

It might help if I actually linked the map I'm referencing, huh? 

Map


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 18, 2014)

[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 99/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha waits as a statue, string pulled back. (Readies a deadly aim shot if he sees something come into his line of sight that attacks Erin or Wil)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 18, 2014)

*Aszar Kzolp, Merfolk witch*

 Aszar strikes his horse to move ahead of Siddhartha and Kelpi *"Hold position here, and call back the horse after I dismount."* he said to the shaman as he walked past her.. The warrior was clearly well versed in ranged combat, and he could hold the line while he dispatched their foes. Kelpi's capabilities were still a puzzle to him, although she resorted to a sling, which seemed to indicate she also preferred ranged combat. He rides 30 ft ahead, and then dismounts, spear in hand.


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 18, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

Wilmorn overcompensates for his first stumble, and finds a fresh batch of foliage with which to reveal his presence. "Forget this!" Wilmorn grunts in frustration as he speeds up and attempts to make it out into the clearing.

[sblock=OOC]Isn't it obvious Wilmorn is a ranger? 

Stealth second chance: 1D20+3 = [4]+3 = 7


Wilmorn's making a move![/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 18, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli isn't sure exactly how Aszar expects her to call the horse back to her.  Being city born and raised she has little experience with horses but she thinks she could probably figure something out.  Instead of waiting, though, she moves ahead with the merfolk; if necessary she'll take the reins and loop them over a nearby branch.

Scuttle flaps, hovering agitatedly as he tries to bend his brain around what he should do next.  Impulses beat at Kepli's mind: _'Flee!' 'Food!' 'Protect!'_  The instinct to scrap it up is pretty strong in the seagull and he dives at the nearest goblin, pecking at its eyes and flapping his wings in its face.

Kepli, seeing Scuttle make an insane dive at a goblin, gasps and grabs for her spear.
​[/section]
NEW MAP
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Scuttle provokes an AoO as he enters the goblin's square.
Attack: 1d20+4=7, 1d3-4=-3 MISS

Kepli: Move: onto map
Standard: draw shortspear
[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 18, 2014)

[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 99/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Not wanting to fall behind, Siddhartha stalks forward with the others. _Damn bird_. Calling out to the goblins, *"State your business! We don't want trouble unless you do."*

[sblock=Actions]Move action: onto map
Standard action: ready a deadly aim shot against the eastern most goblin, as to not interfere with the bird.[/sblock]

[sblock=Possible rolls, not definite]Deadly aim right goblin: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11
Damage: 1D8+4 = [6]+4 = 10
[/sblock]

New Map


----------



## jkason (Nov 18, 2014)

_surprise-ish_Scuttle dives at one of the goblins, who instantly regrets having taken up his bow with the squawking attacks in his face. 

Aszar finds the change in the voices enough motivation, and spurs his horse forward. The sound of the hoofbeats bring the goblins to attention, so that it no longer matters when Wilmorn's steps manage to continue rustle leaves. 

The goblin with a face full of feathers drops his bow, drawing his short sword and attacking the bird, though he's too flustered to connect. 

The matching goblin hunkers down, bow at the ready, so that when the horse belonging to the hoofbeats rounds the corner, the goblin lets fly. Unfortunately, his aim is about as good as his fellows'

The beefier Goblin frowns, quaffing the vial he'd been waving about. His eyes turn bloodshot, muscles distending, veins growing prominant. He takes one look at the horse and charges forward, his nasty goblin halberd held high as he growls out a battle cry.

[sblock=Erin]Actually, he's yelling "Fish and horse for dinner!"[/sblock]

*CURRENT MAP*

[sblock=Crunch]Aszar acted before hearing anything from anyone who could see anything, so I decided galluping horse hooves killed surprise. 

The goblins won initiative, but since I officially gave Scuttle a round's actions after the bow drawing, I let him act in a "suprise-ish" temporal bubble. Since the gobbo had a bow in hand, he didn't threaten, so no AoO. 

Goblin 2 drops bow (free), draws blade (move), attacks Scuttle, misses. 

Goblin 1 readies an attack against those horse hooves, firing at Aszar when he sees him, but misses. 

Mean Gobber drinks his potion (move action), and moves forward with his nasty looking horse chopper (move action).

I need to know where Wilmorn moved to.

I need to know what Siddhartha's readied bowshot is readied against. Or, since it's your initiative now, anyway, he can just take the shot, since this is the earliest he could fire.

Kepli and Aszar have used their actions getting where they are, so I just need to resolve everyone else's.[/sblock]

[sblock=General Combat notes]

Trees are still difficult terrain.

Remember to account for firing into melee if it comes to that. 

Closing on the Big Gobbo will incur AoO. 

Wilmorn 11/12, Str 15/18 
Erin 8/8, Str 8/12 
Siddhartha 9/9
Kepli 12/12 
Scuttle 6/6 
Aszar 8/8 
Klot'Kar 3/3 
Horsie 15/15 

Resources used: Stormburst 5/6 remaining
Healing Hex (Erin)

Goblin 1: 6/6 HP, AC 16
Goblin 2: 6/6 HP, AC 16
Mean Gobber: ??/?? HP, AC 16  Rage (6/6 rounds), Reach.[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 18, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

Wilmorn pulls free of the snatching branches, and works his way to the path to confront the goblins. He readies his bardiche as he mutters to himself. "This is so not how I thought things would go."

[sblock=OOC]

20' so far, with SA to go, with bardiche drawn.

map

[/sblock]

[sblock=Question for the GM]Wilmorn was working straight eastward. Where is that Mean Gobber charging off to? Wilmorn may move differently if he already charged past Wilmorn.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 19, 2014)

[sblock=Answer from the GM]







grtrtle said:


> Wilmorn was working straight eastward. Where is that Mean Gobber charging off to? Wilmorn may move differently if he already charged past Wilmorn.




Looks like you were working with an older version of the map. Try this link, which has the goblin move and the Wilmorn move. 

*CLICK ME*[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 19, 2014)

_Time for using that Bracing feature of the longspear =)_


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 19, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*




Watching Wilmorn burst through the trees, Erin thinks to herself, Well, there goes the subtle approach. She follows suit through the brush and into the open, and begins a chant and quick flick of her right hand as a bolt of frost shoots toward the lead goblin.

(goblin) "Flee cowards! Flee while you still can!"

[sblock=Actions]
New Map
Move Action, Draw Blade and move into the open.
Standard Action, Cast Ray of Frost, Touch Attack
Ray of Frost: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9

(Didn't bother with damage, as that's probably a miss)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -4
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 19, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

As he manages free of the clearing, he sees the tiefling move ahead to confront the goblin. Wilmorn quickly moves across the path to support her, while staying clear of Siddhartha's line of fire. All the while, the ranger can be heard muttering to himself, "Whew, ok. Get out of people's way, and try to do something useful this time..."

[sblock=OOC]

Double move finished.

map

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 19, 2014)

[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] This is a new round right? Would it be possible to number the rounds as to avoid any confusion.

Would the readied attack against the far right goblin count as last round? If so I want my action this turn to shoot the charging baddie. Would I get new rolls too, since I elected to not shoot at the far right goblin last turn? I don't mind if the old roll is the one that has to count, but I'll include the new rolls in case they are warranted.

Kind of confused if this is a new round or not. When I initally moved onto the map the big guy was in the middle, but now he is charging. So if this is a new round, would I get to take a new action? If so, cool. If not, just use my attack roll against the charging guy I suppose.[/sblock]

[sblock=New actions if warranted]Standard action: Deadly Aim Point-Blank at big guy.
Free action: load arrow
Move action: 6 squares southeast[/sblock]

[sblock=New rolls if warranted]Attack roll deadly aim point blank against big baddie +5 d8+4: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17
damage against big baddie +5 d8+4: 1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5[/sblock]

Seeing the giant goblin charge forward, Siddhartha releases his arrow directly at vicious creature. After the shot, he snakes towards the east moving through the underbrush. _Not all situations need violent solutions, but I guess this one does._

Map after Siddhartha


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2014)

*Round 2*

The larger goblin growls as Erin and Wilmorn cut off its path to its intended target. It dances out of the way of Erin's magical attack with ease, and as Siddhartha's arrow similarly finds no purchase in goblin flesh, the leader laughs at Erin's command, then spits out some invective in its native tongue. It points to her and barks an order, then shifts to the edge of the tree line, turning its attention on Wilmorn. 

[sblock=goblin translation]"You lot can't seem to hit anything. What am I running from?" 

(pointing)"Someone kill this stupid devil girl. I like human better."[/sblock]

The goblin harried by Scuttle stumbles back, its sword managing to nick the bird this time. In its fumbling, however, it bumps its fellow goblin, whose bowshot flies well over Erin's head. 

Celebration at the vague ineffectiveness of the archer goblins falls flat, however, as the raging goblin swings its nasty horsechopper. The ragged blade catches Wilmorn in the shoulder, tearing a bloody slice down his chest. The ranger is still standing, but only barely. 


*UPDATED MAP*


[sblock=Crunch]FrancisJohn, Everything prior to this post was ALL round 1. Things got muddy because half the party posted actions before I rolled initiative (in retrospect, I should have just gone into combat rounds with the post where Scuttle broke cover, but with surprise up in the air ... hindsight's 20/20 and all that).  The party LOST initiative, but since the goblins' actions didn't negate anything, I let them just stand. I hadn't resolved Siddhartha's readied shot in round 1, though, because I couldn't figure out what he was readying against from the post. Thus my asking for clarification.

I'm using that original roll, because that was the action I was trying to resolve, and Siddhartha doesn't have a second move / attack until after the goblins' actions above. Since the battle map will change before Siddhartha can fire his second shot (most importantly, with the bigger goblin engaged in melee and thus incurring a ranged attack penalty), I figure you may want to re-roll or decide on different actions, anyway. 

Goblin 2 5' steps and attacks Scuttle. Hit (failed crit confirm). 1 damage. 

Goblin 1 Ranged attack vs. Erin. Miss 

Mean Gobber: Move and attack Wilmorn with reach. Hits for 11 damage. 

Wilmorn is now at exactly 0 HP, and is therefore Disabled. He can only take a move OR a standard action this round, not both. He cannot take full round actions (such as Withdraw). He moves at half his normal speed. A move action does not hurt him by itself (though he's still subject to AoO). A standard action / strenuous action (Acrobatics counts as strenuous) will cause him to take an additional 1 damage after it resolves, and he'll then be Unconscious and Dying.  

Extra aside: Technically, until Erin's BAB is +1, she can't draw a weapon as part of movement. Since her previous mini-stat block listed her as having the Wakizashi in hand, though, I'm okay with interpreting "draw blade" as "raise blade," since the latter is just fluff. Just wanted to point it up, though, for future reference (also, to give a good example of how that mini stat block can come in handy for players as well as GMs  ). [/sblock]

Party is up.


[sblock=General Combat notes]

Trees are still difficult terrain.

Remember to account for firing into melee if it comes to that. 

Taking more than a 5' step to close on the Big Gobbo will incur AoO. He has reach / threatens an extra 5' beyond normal 

Wilmorn 0/12, Disabled, Str 15/18 
Erin 8/8, Str 8/12 
Siddhartha 9/9
Kepli 12/12 
Scuttle 5/6 
Aszar 8/8 
Klot'Kar 3/3 
Horsie 15/15 

Resources used: Stormburst 5/6 remaining
Healing Hex (Erin)

Goblin 1: 6/6 HP, AC 16
Goblin 2: 6/6 HP, AC 16
Mean Gobber: ??/?? HP, AC 16  Rage (4/6 rounds), Reach.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 20, 2014)

*Aszar*

View attachment 65103 
The Mereman's eyes glow with a more eerie energy this time. It's bright and cyan and glowing brighter by the second until suddenly, the glow burst in sparkles. Behind, Aszar's eyes return to normal. It is anyone's guess what just happened.

[sblock=Inside the Goblin's head] 
His last attack was enough to decapitate Wilmorn. But to his surprise, the ranger reattaches his head. It's flesh decays suddenly, his eyes melt in a disgusting slurp. As the goblin turns for help, his two goblin companions are in a similar state of undeath, advancing towards him in between hungry moans. Suddenly, the earth burst open, and hands prompt out, grabbing at his feet!
DC will 14 or be subject to  -2 to AC, ability checks, attacks, saving throws or skill checks for 8 rounds; 1 round if he saves.
[/sblock]

MAP


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 20, 2014)

Seeing Wilmorn go down from a mighty blow from the goblin, Erin becomes enraged. (Goblin) "He was my friend you bastard, I'm going to enjoy this! (Infernal) "I'm going to gut you like a pig! Heedless of the danger of the goblin's weapon, Erin moves in, her blade blazing to life with a brilliant blue aura, as she lunged in, but her blade went wide as she tried to avoid being cut in half by the goblin, but her right hand traced an arcane pattern and blazed a brilliant bolt of frost towards the goblin.  "Someone get Wilmorn to safety quick, and help bring this one down!"

New Map

[sblock=Actions]
5' step in
Swift, Arcane Pool +1 Enhancement
Attack Roll (Modified for lowered strength), Modified for Spell Combat: 1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5

Ray of Frost, Modified for Spell Combat: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22

Ray of Frost, Modified for Spell Combat, Crit Confirmation: 1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10

Ray of Frost: 1D3 = [2] = 2
1D3 = [3] = 3

[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -4
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 20, 2014)

[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 9/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Seeing his new comrade in danger, Siddhartha instinctively drops his bow and tears his longsword from its sheath as he rushes towards the enraged goblin. He did not see the handle of Wilmorn's bardiche sticking out from his near lifeless body, causing Siddhartha to stumble as he swung at the leader of the goblins. _Fool! I must focus harder._ _Wilmorn's clumsiness is contagious._

[sblock=Actions]Free: drop bow.
Move: step south and draw sword.
Standard: attack +5 d8+4[/sblock]

Map after Siddhartha

[sblock=Attack = 7]Attack big gobber +5: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7
I wait a whole day to attack, only to miss![/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Was going to take Many Shot next level, but Precise Shot is looking pretty good right about now.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 20, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli inhales in a gasp as she sees Wilmorn take a devastating blow.  Steadying herself she rushes forward and lightly touches his back.

Spirits of the sea, lend me the strength of your depths..."

As she summons aid from her spirit allies healing energy rushes through her into Wilmorn healing some of his wound.  Unfortunately, distance from the sea lessens its strength and she doesn't see as great an effect that she might have hoped for.

Scuttle squawks and takes wing for the safety of the trees declaring his indignation at the wound taken to everything within hearing distance.
​[/section]
NEW MAP
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Kepli:
Move: as on map
Standard: cast Cure Light Wounds on Wilmorn 1d8+1=4

Scuttle:
Full: Withdraw
[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 20, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

Wilmorn looks down at the wound, and stares back at the goblin in disbelief. "Never confront strength with strength," Wilmorn mutters as Martin's wise words echo within his skull.

Just as Wilmorn feels his knees give out, he sees a hulking man pass through and swing wildly at the aggressor. This is immediately followed by a surge of energy within him, simultaneously soothing and invigorating. Nearly instinctively, Wilmorn manuevers and lashes out with his bardiche around Siddhartha at the offending creature.

[sblock=OOC]

Hold on! Saved by Kepli at the bell here! New action forthcoming...

Ok, Wilmorn either maneuvers into the woods (E, then SE) and strikes at the goblin, or swings where he stands, depending on whether he is still at partial action or at full action here. Result in a moment.

Bardiche attack: 1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20


Bardiche Damage: 1D10+3 = [3]+3 = 6


Just found out the dice roller accepts multiple rolls. Going to test it out and use it for future attacks.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 20, 2014)

[sblock=grtrtle]We posted pretty much simultaneously.  Note that Kepli healed Wilmorn for 4 hp.  Not much but the best I could manage at the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming by the description that Aszar was using his Evil Eye hex. The goblin made his save. However, Evil Eye still has a 1 round effect. 

 [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] I need you to pick which element the hex is affecting (it's an or effect, not an and). In future, just go ahead and choose when you try it.

Siddhartha provokes an AoO, but I can't resolve it until I know the actual effect the Evil Eye will take. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 20, 2014)

OOC: Didn't saw the semantical thing there. I choose attack.


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2014)

*Round 3*

The raging goblin falters at Aszar's magics, but grits its teeth and shakes off the frightful vision. It's clear, howerver, that it still feels some of its effects. 

Erin is close and cunning enough to move inside the reach of the goblin's weapon, and so casts her spell with impugnity. She hears a hiss of pain from the goblin as it feels the bitter cold from her spell. 

Siddhartha, having to move much further to attack, isn't as lucky as Erin. He opens himself up to the horsechopper. Still stinging from the freezing ray, the goblin is more than happy to take out its aggressions on the gladiator, opening another wicked gash in a member of the party. Siddhartha isn't quite as bad off as Wilmorn, but a pool of blood is quickly building around his feet. 

With the wall of muscle that is Siddhartha effectively interposed between the ranger and the goblin, Kepli's magics bring Wilmorn a small measure of strength. Siddhartha proves as much an obstacle to Wilmorn's halberd as the goblin's, but whether it's a turning of his luck or a surge of energy from the healing magics, Wilmorn's blade finds flesh, opening a gash in the rager's shoulder. 

The goblin leader snaps an order to his minions, pointing to Erin. 

[sblock=goblin]"Don't just gape, you idiots, kill them! Start with the demon witch girl!"[/sblock]

No longer distracted by the bird, the smaller goblins hop to. The one with the sword charges in and scores a small cut on Erin. His companion, dropping his bow and drawing his sword, has slightly better luck with his own blade. 

Apparently satisfied that Erin is being dealt with, the raging goblin takes a step back and focuses his energies in trying to finish off Siddhartha. The lingering effects of Aszar's magics take their toll, however, and the halberd swings wide.

*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=Crunch]In Round 2:

Gobber made his save, but still suffers -2 to attacks for 1 round. That penalty lasts until Aszar acts in round 3 (i.e., it will affect AoO triggered by anyone prior to Aszar posting).

Mean Gobber made his AoO against Siddhartha, doing 8 damage. 

Siddhartha managed to position himself such that there really wasn't a move Wilmorn could make that wouldn't have suffered from a Soft Cover penalty (reach weapons work like ranged weapons for determining soft cover). Luckily, Wilmorn's roll was good enough to hit even with the extra AC his target got. 

In Round 3:

Goblin 2, already armed for melee, charges Erin. He hits for 1 damage.

Goblin 1 drops his bow, draws his blade as part of movement, then attacks Erin. He hits for 3 damage. 

Mean Gobber takes a 5' step and attacks Siddhartha. This time, he misses.[/sblock]

[sblock=General Combat notes]

Trees are still difficult terrain.

Remember to account for firing into melee if it comes to that. 

Taking more than a 5' step to close on the Big Gobbo will incur AoO. He has reach / threatens an extra 5' beyond normal 

Wilmorn 4/12, Str 15/18 
Erin 4/8, Str 8/12 
Siddhartha 1/9
Kepli 12/12 
Scuttle 5/6 
Aszar 8/8 
Klot'Kar 3/3 
Horsie 15/15 

Resources used: Stormburst 5/6 remaining
Healing Hex (Erin)
Arcane Pool 4/5 remaining
Siddhartha bow dropped 

Goblin 1: 6/6 HP, AC 16
Goblin 2: 6/6 HP, AC 14 (-2 from charge)
Mean Gobber: 13/21 HP, AC 16  Rage (3/6 rounds), Evil eye (-2 attacks this round), Reach.[/sblock]

Whole Party is up.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 20, 2014)

[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 1/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 97/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Map after Siddhartha

[sblock=Actions]*5-ft step:* NW
*Free action*: drop sword
*Move action*: pick up bow
*Free action:* draw arrow
*Standard action:* standard attack big gobber +5 -1 DA
*Arrows used this encounter:* 2[/sblock]

[sblock=Attack = 3]Attack big gobber +4: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6
(Forgot the +1 PBS and the -4 melee)[/sblock]

Reeling from the vicious blow, Siddhartha takes a few cautious steps backwards, drops his sword, and retrieves his bow. He fires at the big meanie, but the blinding pain causes his arrow to fall errant of its target.

[sblock=OOC]These rolls! I need a computer.... I think that's the square where I dropped my bow, but not sure. Maybe in the future, not sure if its worth adding a pic for my sword and bow? Seems like this might be a common theme.[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 20, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

Seeing the path cleared by the retreating Siddhartha, Wilmorn grits his teeth in the face of the painful lesson from but a moment ago, and steps in to followup with another swing of bardiche. To his surprise, the polearm finds purchase against the goblin!

[sblock=OOC]

5' step in and another swing of the bardiche against that baddie.

Bardiche: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19
 1D10+3 = [8]+3 = 11


Map
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 20, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*



Distracted by the blades cutting past her defenses, Erin stumbles over the words to her strongest spell, and then her blade fails to find purchase on the nearest goblin. Bloody, and angry she takes a rapid step back into a defensive position raising her blade and trying to anticipate the next attack. "Little jerks got lucky that time."

New Map

[sblock=Actions]
Defensive Casting: 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13 
Lost Mirror Strike

Attack Roll (Modified by Poison), Modified by Spell Combat: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8
5' Step Back
[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 0/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -4
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 20, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
_'This is not going well, at all!'_ thinks Kepli.  She steps around Erin to get a better view.

"Mighty Thonir, daze my enemies!"

She points at the big goblin who has been giving them so much trouble in hopes her thunderous spirit-ally can take him out, if even briefly.
​[/section]
NEW MAP
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Kepli:
Move: as on map
Standard: cast Daze (DC 13) on Mean Gobber
[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2014)

*Aszar*


Azsar slithers a few feet closer, keeping his longspear at the ready, in case any of the goblins tries something stupid like gutting itself against the point. With his left hand he points at the mean gobber, a sudden sparkle of cyan energy ignites on it, and as soon as it starts it fades. *"Your doom is at hand goblinoid, I've seen it. Such is the will of the fates."*

_Casting Ill Omen on the Gobber, he has to reroll his next d20 twice and take the less favourable result. If he identifies the spell via spellcraft he can counter it with a move action._


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2014)

*Round 4*

Siddhartha retreats with care to avoid the horsechopper, now dripping with both his and Wilmorn's blood, but finds that the fog of battle has muddied his memory. As he reaches down for his bow, he realizes it is further away than he remembered.

While Erin struggles against the double-teaming goblins, Wilmorn presses his luck. It's the goblin leader's turn to gasp, as the ranger's strike nearly opens his stomach. The creature growls and begins to yell something, but suddenly stops, swooning a bit as Kepli calls on the magic of the storms to flummox him. Aszar takes advantage of the goblin's bewilderment to move closer, then covers the raging creature with more confounding magics.  

The smaller goblins chitter back and forth at each other, and while none but Erin understand them, the tone of panic in their exchange is fairly clear. The westernmost goblin points to Kepli, then closes on her as his partner moves against Erin again.

[sblock=goblin]"Boss?"

"It's another witch."

"Which witch do we kill?"

"Both of them, stupid!"[/sblock]

The morale loss at the state of their leader seems to be taking its toll, however, as neither goblin comes remotely close to cutting his target.  

*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=Crunch]Added icons for a melee and a ranged weapon when dropped. The ranged icon is on the map now where Siddhartha was when he posted that he dropped it. The melee icon is underneath Siddhartha right now, as well, though if you want to amend and have the sword drop happen somewhere else since the bow wasn't where you remembered, that's fine. Just move the melee icon like you would Siddhartha and leave it where the sword goes. 

Mean Gobber fails his Will save. He's Dazed and cannot act this round. To clarify, that doesn't make him helpless. You still have to hit his full AC on an attack, but he can't make attacks (even of the Opportunity variety). 

G2 attacks Kepli. Miss. 

G1 attacks Erin. Miss. [/sblock]


[sblock=General Combat notes]

Trees are still difficult terrain.

Remember to account for firing into melee if it comes to that. 

Taking more than a 5' step to close on the Big Gobbo will incur AoO. He has reach / threatens an extra 5' beyond normal 

Wilmorn 4/12, Str 15/18 
Erin 4/8, Str 8/12 
Siddhartha 1/9
Kepli 12/12 
Scuttle 5/6 
Aszar 8/8 
Klot'Kar 3/3 
Horsie 15/15 

Resources used: Stormburst 5/6 remaining
Healing Hex (Erin)
Arcane Pool 4/5 remaining
Siddhartha bow dropped, sword dropped (see map)
Spells cast: Mirror Strike, Ill Omen, Daze

Goblin 1: 6/6 HP, AC 16
Goblin 2: 6/6 HP, AC 16
Mean Gobber: 2/21 HP, AC 16  Rage (2/6 rounds), Ill Omen (re-roll next d20, take worst), Dazed (no actions, can still defend self).[/sblock]

The party is up.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2014)

OOC: Having a reach of 10 feet, wouldn't the goblin attacking Erin provoke AoO from Aszar?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2014)

*Aszar Kzolp, Merfolk witch*



Aszar tries to purchase from his advantageous reach and the sorry state of the goblin boss using his longspear, but is unable to connect the point of the weapon with the creature's body.

_No move, so no change in the map. lame 7 attack, 10 dmg._


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2014)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: Having a reach of 10 feet, wouldn't the goblin attacking Erin provoke AoO from Aszar?




If he'd had to move more than a 5' step to get to her, yes, but since his was only a 5' shift, he avoids provoking in this case.


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 21, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

Emboldened by the repeated success, Wilmorn presses and swings his his bardiche as he yells, *"Surrender!"* Unfortunately, the step, the yell and the overeager swing proved too difficult a combination, and Wilmorn's bardiche misses wide of the goblin.

[sblock=OOC]

5' step to face up against the lead goblin and another swing of the bardiche against that baddie.

Bardiche Attack!: 1D20+3 = [3]+3 = 6
 1D10+3 = [10]+3 = 13


Map
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 21, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*



Erin steps in under the lead goblins weapon, rage in her eyes as she screams (Goblin) "You're mine pig!", as she drives her blade toward the heart of their obvious leader. Slightly distracted by her rage, she flings her brilliant ray of magic off target at the goblin behind her. (Goblin) "Surrender or die cowards!" 

New Map

[sblock=Actions]
Attack Roll (Modified for lowered strength), Modified for Spell Combat: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22

Attack Roll (Modified for lowered strength), Modified for Spell Combat, Crit Confirmation: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20
[url=http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=77577]Damage Roll, Modified for Poison and Arcane Pool: 1D6 = [5] = 5
1D6 = [5] = 5

[/url]
Concentration Check, Cast Defensively: 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22

Ray of Frost, Modified for Spell Combat: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9

[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 0/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -4
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli isn't much for toe-to-toe combat but she stands her ground and brandishes her spear.  She almost crows with delight when the spear actually hits the goblin and it reels from the force of her attack but the feeling of euphoria quickly evaporates: combat is a grim business and nothing to delight in.
​[/section]
SAME MAP
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Kepli:
Move: no move
Standard: attack Goblin 2 1d20+1=18 for 1d6+1=6
[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 21, 2014)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 1/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha calls out to Wilmorn, *"Not bad ranger!"* He watches the boss goblin glaze over from the results of Kepli's magic. Seeing Erin in trouble, he steps forward and slashes at the goblin confronting the tiefling. The wound in his abdomen causes him flinch while striking, results in a poor attack that fails purchase anything except a nice real estate of breeze.

Map after Siddhartha

[sblock=Actions]*5 ft*: SW
*Move*: None
*Standard*: Attack[/sblock]

[sblock=Attack Roll = 14]Longsword +5 d8+4: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14, 1D8+4 = [7]+4 = 11[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 21, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]
glasseye, francisjohn, did you notice I updated the map for my movement? I just saw you use the old map is all. 

thanks ^.^ ana
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 21, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I used Kepli's map, oops. I'll post a new one with your move.[/sblock]

New Map (It's right I think)


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2014)

The goblin leader never has a chance to recover from Kepli's spell, as Erin's blade runs him through. His eyes go wide with confusion, then he falls slack, slipping off the tiefling's blade with a soft slurp.

The remaining, smaller goblins screech in panic, a feeling which only increases when Kepli's spear rips into her goblin's gut. 

The one goblin who remains unscathed finally decides to respond to Erin's call for surrender, though from the spittle and the thrust of the speaker's blade, no one needs Erin to translate the creature's refusal.

[sblock=but just in case: goblin]G1: "Boss is down!"

G2: "We're dead! We're --ack!"

G1: "Pay attention or you _will_ be dead. Just kill your witch, quick! And you! Devil girl! we're sending you back where you came from!"[/sblock]

Erin easily dodges the blade. As does Kepli the weakened sword slash her goblin attempts. Groaning, that goblin wobbles a moment, eyes rolling up into its head before it, too, collapses. 

The remaining goblin takes a step south, its blade held firm, wild eyes darting between the overwhelming numbers of still-living enemies. Despite that, it seems determined to take as many of its foes down as it can before it dies. 

*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=Crunch]G2 attacks Kepli. Miss. falls from the exertion.

G1 attacks Erin. Miss. 5' step.[/SBLOCK]

[sblock=General Combat notes]

Trees are still difficult terrain.

Remember to account for firing into melee if it comes to that. 

*Wilmorn* 4/12, Str 15/18 
*Erin* 4/8, Str 8/12 
*Siddhartha* 1/9
*Kepli* 12/12 
*Scuttle* 5/6 
*Aszar* 8/8 
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: Stormburst 5/6 remaining
Healing Hex (Erin)
Arcane Pool 4/5 remaining
Siddhartha bow dropped (see map)
Spells cast: Mirror Strike, Ill Omen, Daze

*Goblin 1:* 6/6 HP, AC 16
*Goblin 2:* -1/6 HP, AC 16, Dying
*Mean Gobber:* -7/21 HP, Dying[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 21, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

Wilmorn sighs at the clear defiance from the last remaining goblin. He manuevers to find clear space, and sweeps the feet of the goblin with his bardiche as he repeats his words, more quietly. "Surrender."

[sblock=OOC]

10' south to stand over the fallen big goblin, and attempt a trip with bardiche - provokes AOO, but I don't think he can reach me to take advantage of it.

trip attempt: 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12


Map
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 21, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*



Erin steps in close, and slashes wildly at the goblin's throat attempting a lethal blow, while attempting to cast another ray, but her trembling hand catches on her robe disrupting her concentration. (Goblin) "You should have surrendered while you had the chance!"


New Map

[sblock=Actions]
Attack Roll (Modified for lowered strength), Modified for Spell Combat: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22

Attack Roll (Modified for lowered strength), Modified for Spell Combat, Crit Confirmation: 1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5

Damage Roll, Modified for Poison and Arcane Pool: 1D6 = [4] = 4

Concentration Check, Cast Defensively: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12

[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 0/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -4
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 21, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]I may have snuck my trip in before you. Not sure if it succeeded. My map has me over the dead goblin leader. Can you update your map to have me there? Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 21, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]
Ha, yeah I totally missed your post since it didn't show up when I did my first preview. Map edited!

Thanks ^.^ ana
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli steps up and stabs at the remaining goblin but misses.
​[/section]
NEW MAP
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Yeah, when posting comes fast and furious like we have been doing, the map doesn't always get updated properly.  Earlier, you hadn't posted when I started my post.  I'll try to remember to preview before posting next time.
[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2014)

[sblock=Trip]Trip succeeded. You can add the melee bonuses for attacking a prone target to all attacks after Wilmorn's[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2014)

*Aszar*

Aszar steps up and impales the remaining goblin.* "As it was foretold..."* he declares solemnly. 

NOW I'm rolling dice: 19 to hit, 10 dmg.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 21, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Here is a roll I made as others were posting... don't know if it should be saved or not for next long sword attack. Doesn't matter to me! Longsword +5 d8+4: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15
1D8+4 = [5]+4 = 9
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 22, 2014)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 1/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha slowly retreats and gathers all of his belongings as the adrenaline surge wanes. Visibly smarting from the heavy blow, he slumps into a seated position and throws his arms across his knees.


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 24, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*



Erin drops to her knees, blade at her side bleeding from multiple wounds. Her white and blue robe being stained crimson in places. Looking at it with a frown, she mumbles "Going to have to magic that out. I look awful. No sense in scaring people more than I do."




[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 4/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 0/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -4
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 24, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

Wilmorn cringes slightly as the tiefling and the fishman make short work of the prone goblin. He quickly steps aside and kneels, and tries to stabilize the apparent goblin leader. As he does so, he winces from the pain of the wound from the goblin. "Someone help me please! We may be able to get some information out of them. If we can stabilize them, perhaps we can take them off the road and see about what they know."

[sblock=ooc]If we can keep any alive, we may be able to get some info. Sadly, Wilmorn failed his check on the leader.

Heal (First Aid DC15, untrained) on goblin leader: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 24, 2014)

The party surrounds the final goblin, and his bravado quickly fades as he falls onto his backside from Wilmorn's attack and Aszar stabs him in the belly. His grip on his sword goes slack, as does his body.

The lead goblin's muscles have shrunken with the loss of his consciousness and the growing pool of blood in which he lies. Likewise, a smaller pool bubbles forth from the final goblin's belly as Aszar wrenches his longspear from the wound. 

While he doesn't awaken, the goblin Kepli downed seems to breathe a bit easier.

With the gutteral invectives of goblins silenced, it is only the party moving at the suddenly-quiet crossroads.

[sblock=ooc]One of the goblins stabilized. The other two are still dying. There appears to be no other threat. Combat is effectively over, but since it's unclear what the party's intentions may be regarding their downed enemies, I'll leave the status stuff going.

Also, good lord, no, I'm not going to try to keep track of an attack roll made today whenever the next combat comes around. Call me lazy, but it's way too much tracking to carry over attack rolls like that.[/sblock] 

[sblock=General Combat notes]

*Wilmorn* 4/12, Str 15/18 
*Erin* 4/8, Str 8/12 
*Siddhartha* 1/9
*Kepli* 12/12 
*Scuttle* 5/6 
*Aszar* 8/8 
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: Stormburst 5/6 remaining
Healing Hex (Erin)
Arcane Pool 4/5 remaining
Siddhartha bow dropped (see map)
Spells cast: Mirror Strike, Ill Omen, Daze

*Goblin 1:* -5/6 HP, Dying
*Goblin 2:* -1/6 HP, Stable
*Mean Gobber:* -10/19 HP, Dying[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 24, 2014)

Erin frowns. "If you can get one conscious, I can interpret. I'm not a healer though. I'm better at causing wounds than fixing them."


[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 4/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 0/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -4
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 25, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli doesn't comment on the wisdom of healing goblins (although the expression on her face is telling) and instead kneels down next to the nearest and begins to work.

"Lady Oleander, guide my hand," she mumbles.  After a few minutes of working diligently she rocks back on her heels and wipes a bit of sweat from her brow.  She shakes her head.  "I'm just not skilled enough.  I mean, they're humanoid but there are enough subtle differences that I'm just not _helping_ anything."  She stares at the blood on her hands and then wipes it on the grass.

"How are all of you?  Siddhartha, you look... peaked.  I'm sorry but Lady Oleander refuses to aid me further today."  She casts a quick look to her side at nothing apparently and frowns.

Scuttle, sitting quietly on the road after the battle, suddenly begins making weak croaking noises and dragging one wing.  Kepli rushes to the seagull and scoops him up checking for wounds.  When she only finds a small scratch she scold the bird who responds by tweaking her nose and flying off to a nearby tree where he glares at the group.
​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Kepli missed both Heal checks.
[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 25, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

Wilmorn wipes the sweat off his brow as he turns to work on the other goblin. He manages to stem the flow of the blood, and with an exhale Wilmorn stands, wavering a little as he does. "That's the best I can do here." His breathing a bit heavy still, he looks tiredly at the party. "I don't know if I can go much further, and I am definitely not in any shape to run into another encounter like these goblins." He looks down the paths at the intersection, and at the woods nearby, before returning to the party. "I suggest we try to find a clearing a little ways away from the paths, and perhaps try to get some information from these goblins once they wake while we rest." _If they wake..._

[sblock=ooc]Wilmorn managed the minion goblin.

Heal (First Aid DC15, untrained) on goblin: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

[Sblock=OOC]Sorry, glasseye's post was the first one that popped up in my email today. Will post something in the morning.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 1/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

*"Kepli, I've been better, but I'm alright. The sun is still shining and the day is still glorious."* He forces a smile as he stands up, wincing in pain. He retrieves his weapons, then walks over to the other injured goblin. *"Let me take a look."* He spits in his hand and grabs a clump of dirt. He rubs his hands together to get rid of any large chunks of debris. Once the muddy mixture is refined enough for his liking, he smooths the mixture onto his wound. Speaking up to no one in particular, *"He might not get better, but he might not get worse."*

After working on the goblin, he meanders around the area looking for his lost arrow. After a few minutes he concludes his fruitless search. *"I wouldn't mind resting for the night, Wilmorn. What about the rest of you?"*

[sblock=Heal = 16]Heal +3: 1D20+3 = [13]+3 = 16
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]That's what I would have thought about the dice roll, I just wanted to be transparent about it in case you ever looked at the history.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 25, 2014)

*Aszar Kzolp, Merfolk witch*



The merman's eyes remain calm and stoic as ever, he says nothing about healing the goblins, as he considers that their fate was sealed by themselves, and aiding them just to get the information out of them didn't seem such a good idea to him. He, however, seems concerned about the wounds on his party members. He slithers towards Siddhartha extending his now cyan glowing hand towards the warrior's wound on the side. *"Stay still."* he declares, having noted previously his mistrusted glare when he healed Erin. If he does, the places his hand over the wound opened by the horse-chopper, and water starts flowing from it. The water clears the blood and starts closing the wound, if not completely (Heals 4 hp).* "The wound is too important to heal completely."* he explains.
He also approaches the seated Wilmorn, places his right hand on his shoulder and leans over him, to reach his wound with his left hand, producing another surge of healing sea water. It might be perhaps that Aszar doesn't feel threatened by the ranger that makes this healing hex more powerful, restoring Wilmorn to his full strength (max healing! 9hp). 
The merfolk looks at Erin sorry state but declares *"The sea is plentiful, but you have already been granted its gift today."*


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 25, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

"Thank you Aszar." The ranger looks at the merman in awe, having seen first hand his proficiency with the spear and his healing powers from the sea. "The world is a bigger place than I have ever imagined. You are a wonder, ser." Wilmorn takes one last look at the goblins. "I'll see if there's a good place to set camp for the day. We may be able to bound them and take them with us. Dead or alive, we should not leave trails for others to find, if we can help it. I'll be back to let you know if I think I've found a place for us." He starts to move off the path, and nearly stumbles adjusting his backpack while avoiding a bush. Wilmorn returns and smiles apologetically at the group. "Eh...would you mind keeping this with you here? The weight is making things difficult for me, in my weakened state."

[sblock=ooc]Wilmorn is going to check a little bit into the woods around the paths, and see if there is a good place for a camp that won't be readily seen from the path.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 25, 2014)

The party members do the messy work of stabilizing all three of the goblins, shifting their enemies' bloody gear out of their way so that they might focus their energies on the wounds they themselves caused. 

The blood red of the light as the sun begins to set thankfully does not prove an ill omen. The party manages to staunch the flow of blood from the two goblins who were bleeding out. Though the creatures remain unconscious, their armor rises and falls with more steady breath. 

Aszar's magics help some of the rest of the party, though Erin and Siddhartha are far from unscathed, and Wilmorn and Erin still carry the burdon of the spiders' venom. 

While the goblins clearly aren't going anywhere, the day's light is. From the intelligence in their paperwork, the party is fairly certain the camp they're after is another half-day's journey, at least. As twilight falls at the crossroads, the party is left to decide: what next? 

[sblock=ooc]More info that may be relevant to decision making:

* Without further healing, the stablizied goblins still won't have a chance to wake up for another hour. The one who stabilized on his own will have to make a second check to see if it starts bleeding again around the same time.

* Use CMB rolls to determine how well you bind victims (assuming someone has rope. I've not checked sheets). 

* Ability damage from poison naturally heals at a rate of 1 / day. 

* HP heal at a rate of 1 / level / day with 8 hours' rest

* The Long Term Care option for Heal can increase recovery rates, but requires the healer to be awake for the 8 hours of care. Not sleeping can lead to fatigue (DC 15 Fort check), which has its own penalties.

* If you decide to camp for the night, please provide a watch rotation if you're setting a watch (or let me know you're not setting a watch  ). Keep light sources in mind for those without darkvision. Keep spell recovery in mind (you need a continuous 8 hours' sleep or you can't prepare again) for prepared arcane casters (I think that only applies to Erin).

Feel free to discuss until you're ready. I'll check in periodically, but currently there are no immediate threats requiring you to rush any decisions. 

Also, It's Thanksgiving weekend coming up here in the US. Personally, I'm going out of town Sunday - Monday. Posting from me  may slow down between Thursday and next Tuesday. [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha bows his head towards the merman, *"Aszar, thank you, and I am again thankful for the powers of the ocean."* Addressing the others, *"I can take watch if need be, although the rest would help."* After Wilmorn returns with a suitable location, Siddhartha wearily takes off his gear and begins to unpack.


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 25, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*



Erin gets up, and does the pleasant job of making her robes presentable again with a touch of minor magic. "Thank you for thinking of me Aszar, but I'm more happy that the others received your gifts." Erin shuffles off to lean against a tree, concealing the pain from her wounds and the spider venom. "When that goblin wakes up, let me know. I'll interpret whatever you want to say, and whatever he says. In the meantime, I'll be over here resting. Speaking of which, I can take a watch shift tonight but I'll need time to recover my magics. Using my best magic takes a lot out of me."


[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 4/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost       
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 0/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -4
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 26, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli nods and takes the pack from Wilmorn.

"Sure, we'll hold onto it.  We won't even look inside, or not for long anyway."  Her eyes twinkle and she flashes the ranger a smile before turning away to put the pack with her own gear.  She looks over at Erin.  "Maybe you should take the early morning watch, then, so that it doesn't interrupt your sleep.  I can take a watch in the middle of the night; it won't affect my communing with the spirits and I'm not hindered by the darkness."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 26, 2014)

Aszar nods in reply to Siddhartha's gratitude. He grabs the horse reins and remains quiet and still. He gazes upon the horizon with his big stoic eyes, although there's certain nostalgia on his shark features. *"I can keep watch at any time, my gaze can pierce darkness."*


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 26, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

Wilmorn catches Kepli's parting words as he stumbled into the woods, and looks back as if to say something when he sees her smile. He blushes at the smile and the realization of a joke, and quickly turns back to his search of their campsite.

The ranger returns shortly, and guides the group to an area far enough off the path keep passerbys from noticing them. He helps the group bring the gears and the goblins to a smaller patch just off the campsite, and works to get them bound and gagged. Once ready, he returns to the scene and does his best to remove the markings of the skirmish, before rejoining the party.

With everything settled, he starts a low fire and prepares the fresh catch for a meal. "I can take the last watch with you, Erin. I mean, to help give you time to prepare and all."


[sblock=ooc]I have silk rope we can bound them with, and we can gag them with strips of what they are wearing. After we relief them of all their gears and goodies, of course.

Siddhartha, you want to do the honors? The rest of us can aid you in bounding them. I think our GM wanted a CMB roll, and you look like the right guy for the job .

Aid Another (Siddhartha, bind leader,gob1,gob2): 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5
 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21
 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23


In case Wilmorn catches the bleeding goblin in time.

First Aid (DC15): 1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6


Watches. Looks like Siddhartha | Kepli | Aszar or Wilmorn | Erin and/or Wilmorn.
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 26, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*

Erin nods at Wilmorn. "I could use the company. Still not feeling myself. I've practiced combat for years, but I've not actually seen it until now." She sighs, and sits against a tree wearily, a small bloodstain again visible on her robes.


----------



## jkason (Nov 26, 2014)

Wilmorn returns with a campsite location soon enough, and reminds the party to search their prisoners before moving them. Beyond their armor and weapons, the smaller goblins each carry a vial of an unidentified liquid and a large of coins.

The leader, whose gruesome weapon is actually of a particularly fine make, has far more in the way of wealth. One of his belt pouches is filled with glittering gems.

Scuttle, nursing his grievous wound, sulks a bit to the south, pecking at the parchment the smaller goblins were arguing over when Wilmorn and Erin stumbled upon them.  	

[sblock=ooc]







grtrtle said:


> After we relief them of all their gears and goodies, of course.




I was wondering how long it would take someone to mention that.  

Loots. Remember, all gear is sized for Small characters:

EACH small goblin has:
Leather armor (10 gp)
Light wood shield (3 gp)
Short sword (10 gp)
Shortbow (30 gp)
20 arrows (1 gp)
Unidentified vial (value unknown)
13 gp

The rager has:
Studded leather armor (25 gp)
Masterwork horsechopper (310 gp)
Shortbow (30 gp)
20 arrows (1 gp)
Bag of gems (Anyone want to try Appraise?)

There is also the parchment that Scuttle is currently nibbling the edges of[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 26, 2014)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha nods in approval at Wilmorn's suggestion to bind the goblins. _There must be a difference between captivity and slavery._ After he ties them up with surprising acumen, he looks over there belongings as well. *"I have no use for any of this, do what you want with it. Maybe at the end we split the gems and gold."*

Next, Siddhartha looks at the goblin who might need medical care. He pre-emptively applies the same mud and spit mixture to his wounds too.

After rummaging through the spoils, he sits down next to Wilmorn as he prepares dinner. *"Ranger, that sounds like a fair plan for the night watches. What do you think about keeping the campfire going through the night?"* The scent of the the cooking meat appreciates in his nostrils.

[sblock=Binding Rolls = 43, 41, 47, Heal = 16]
Bind Boss, G1, and G2 +5: 
1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23 + 20 captive = 43
1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19 + 20 captive + 2 aid = 41
1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25 + 20 captive + 2 aid = 47
Pre-emptive heal check on goblin that needs it: 
1D20+3 = 
[13]+3 = 16

(_Well, there goes all of my good rolls_.)[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 26, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Indeed! Nice rolling there. I rolled a 20 on goblin 2 on the aid another, too. I don't think he's going anywhere. Glad to see a good roll on the boss, as I failed that aid.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 29, 2014)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

After a nice deep breath, he speaks to Erin. *"When they wake, get their names. We at least owe them that."* Turning to the whole group. *"Was this violence necessary? Was it provoked? Could we have avoided it? Things to think about for sure."* 

Siddhartha stares into the flames. *"Oh yes, and what to do about the fire during the night...."* His voice trails off as he ponders his line of questioning. _Sometimes violence is the only answer._


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 1, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli cocks her head and looks at Siddhartha with raised brow.  She hadn't expected the big man to be a philosopher.  Maybe she had underestimated him.  She gazes off as she considers the questions and notices Scuttle.

"Well, I'm from the city, between Gulls and Planks, and violence is a daily occurrence there.  I never gave it that much thought other than to try to avoid being the target."  She frowns.  "Scuttle!  Bring that here."  She sends thoughts of _'Important/Urgent/Shiny!'_ and immediately realizes her mistake when the bird snaps up the parchment scrap with a proprietary glare.

"I wish I had a well-mannered turtle," she mutters.  She pulls a coin from her pouch, flips it into the air, catches it, and pops it into her mouth.  After a few seconds she spits it onto her palm them flips it again but this time lets it fall to the ground.  Scuttle squawks and drops the parchment to come winging in to peck around in the grass to find the coin.  "I'll be back in a second."  She wanders over to get the parchment, and, assuming it to be in goblin brings it back and hands it to Erin.
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 1, 2014)

*Aszar Kzolp, Merfolk witch*



*"The violence was not necessary, it is what took place. Further analysis is futile. It is beyond our mortal capacities to alter the past, we just need to live we our choices." *Aszar comments. He produces what seemed like a smile, only his lips... does he has lips? his lips didn't curl upwards, but simply stretched backwards, revealing a set of serrated teeth. *"You believe Klot Kar to be well mannered because you can't hear her. There's not much trouble a turtle can make.* as if on cue, the turtle bites him on the spiny fins that protrude from his head, where ears would be.


----------



## grtrtle (Dec 1, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

As the fresh catch cooks, Wilmorn rummages his backpack and pulls out a pack of rations. He separates out the contents into snack size portions, and combines it with the fresh meat and offers the food to the party.

"I was not planning a fire through the dark of the night, and just have the simmering coals keep us a touch warm without drawing too much attention to us." The ranger picks up a stray log and adds it to the spare fuel for the fire. "We could run a low fire for more warmth and a bit of light. The animals would find us with or without the fire. I'm more worried about the people seeing it from the path. People moving about in the dark of night usually do not have the best of intentions."

Wilmorn considers Siddartha's questions carefully. "I don't know, Siddartha. When they charged and attacked..." Wilmorn cringes as he recalls the slash he received from that charge, "...I think they left us little choice but to try to subdue them first."

[sblock=ooc]There was enough meat for 4. Adding one pack of rations should mean full meals for everyone.

Watches. Looks like Siddhartha | Kepli | Aszar | Erin and Wilmorn.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 2, 2014)

As the sky darkens from red to purple, the group gathers themselves to camp. They drag and carry the captives, Siddhartha applying his skills to binding them. 

Kepli, after a few machinations, manages to get her hands on the parchment once Scuttle is reasonably distracted by the new shiny she produces. She hands it to Erin, who does, indeed, recognize goblin on what appears to be a mix of map and missive. The goblin, however, seems to be a much plainer translation of the more prosaic Low Landellian. 

The map is a more detailed breakdown of the area and paths than what the group received from their White Cloak employer. There are two primary updates to this map. The first is a roughly demarcated border sketched in about half a day's travel further on and encompassing about another half-day's worth of travel past that. The goblin scrawl declares this line "Cross alone and bleed die." The cleaner script marks it as "Patrol border: unescorted trespassers will be killed on sight." 

Slightly north of this demarcation, a small clearing--far enough off the main road to be missed by normal passers by--has been circled. The goblin moniker for this is "Place for selling killing. Bring prezzy." The flowier Low Landellian is, again, more descriptive than the less-than-literary goblins (or whomever translated it for them): "Prospective new hires must present themselves here within the two hours surrounding midday. Rates to be negotiated. A token of respect is customary."

Wilmorn and Kepli aren't nearly as conflicted as the goblins seemed to have been. It's instantly clear to them which path they should take from the crossroads if they want to reach the midday meeting place.

While the group is working out the contents of the map, one of the smaller goblins groans slightly. Erin hears a curse that the others probably don't need translated, then a whimper. 

One of the prisoners has awakened. 

[sblock=ooc]As above. One of the prisoners made his roll to awaken. He's still at negative hit points, but is awake and Disabled. The other two remain unconscious and stable.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Dec 3, 2014)

[sblock-ooc]
Was in hospital back in a few days Ty Ana
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 3, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]







Anastrace said:


> Was in hospital back in a few days Ty Ana




Very sorry to hear it. Concentrate on getting well, and don't worry about us. We'll be here when you're hale and hearty again. 
[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Dec 3, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

Wilmorn frowns at the sound, even as he clears the campsite of the scraps from dinner. After all, it wouldn't do for night creatures to come sniffing about their camp.

"I, ah, just thought we needed to capture them for information. But, I'm not sure what we need from them." He looks to the others in the party, hoping some would have ideas for information that may help them on their tasks in the days ahead.

[sblock=OOC]Hope you get well soon, Anastrace![/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 3, 2014)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha doesn't joke much, but when he does, it gets ugly. *"The scrap says a token of respect. We can give them the goblins' heads on a stick."*


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 4, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli reads over Erin's shoulder.

"Interesting.  And rather organized."  She frowns and it is obvious she is worried the group might have been sent after bigger game than they can handle.  She glances over at the sound of the waking goblin and then Wilmorn.  "I think we may need at least one to serve as escort.  And finding out who is organizing this might be a good idea.  Whatever information we can get from them."  She looks over at Siddhartha.  "Goblin head on a stick might be a good threat; good thinking Siddhartha."

She frowns as she thinks things over.  "I think we should reconsider my original plan of presenting ourselves as a group of bandits; it might be a good way to get us in close."
​[/section]
[sblock=OOC]Ana, I hope you have a swift recovery.  Take care of yourself.[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 4, 2014)

As the others discuss, the goblin comes to its senses. It looks to either side, seeing its fellows similarly bound and wounded, and promptly begins gibbering fervently. 

[sblock=Translated through Erin]"I don't know who you are, but you have no idea how much trouble you're going to be in! You were smart enough not to kill us, so if you just move along and leave us be, we won't tell anyone you were here. But also untie us. I'm just thinking of you poor sods, because sooo much trouble is coming your way."[/sblock]

Once Erin's translated, the group actually seems to feel the pained, wild-eyed goblin is being honest.

[sblock=ooc]I think it's safe to assume Erin can and will translate. I'll keep it in sblocks so we remember it's another language, but everyone should feel free to read any blocks that are labeled "translated by..."

Anyone wanting to engage in interrogation will need to make the appropriate skill rolls. Given he was just trying to kill you, it's safe to assume the goblin's current attitude toward you is Hostile. 

I'll allow up to two extra individuals to provide Aid Another rolls to a specific skill check. Any more than that, and I'm ruling that the mass of people speaking what the goblin hears as gibberish becomes so overwhelming that, even with a translator, it's far too much noise for the signal.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 4, 2014)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Unsure of how to best help, Siddhartha sits their quietly. Focusing rather on cleaning off his blade, and preparing his new bow before watch tonight.


----------



## grtrtle (Dec 4, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

Wilmorn stares at Kepli in open awe as she responded to Siddhartha's suggestion, the shock of that suggestion completely lost in the shock from Kepli assessment of it. As the goblin comes to, Wilmorn gulps and moves to check and make sure the bond is secure. He frowns, unsure if this, or any, goblin will give them the information they need. Then, it dawns on him. He moves a small distance away from the goblins, and whispers to Kepli, "um, perhaps you should be the one to interrogate the goblin. It seems you have a way with..." he peeks over to Siddhartha before continuing, "...um, hostile people."

The ranger considers the goblin's tone. Turning back to Kepli, he offers as he kicks at a small rock embedded in the earth, in whisper, "I wish we could at least get him to tell us what kind of trouble we'll be in and from whom."

[sblock=ooc]Wilmorn thinks the obvious voice and leader of the group is Kepli here, and his demeanor since dinner would reflect this.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 5, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli scowls which makes a crease between her brows then nods at Wilmorn's suggestion.

"I'll do what I can but going through a translator will blunt the effect, I think."  She looks over at Erin to make sure she is ready.  "Umm, translate however you need to."  Kepli chews on a fingernail as she thinks; she would much rather play the heavy hand in this situation but she isn't too skilled at that sort of thing.  She's much better at smoothing over small disagreements.  Finally, she looks over at Siddhartha, Wilmorn, and Aszar.  "It might help if you make appropriate motions of agreement as I speak.  I'm not sure it will help but it's worth a try."

She turns her attention back to the goblin and speaks directly to him even though she thinks he probably won't be able to understand her.  "I am Kepli, born of storms, talker for Aszar the Mighty who I know you have heard of his great deeds because there are lots of them.  We are much sorry for bashing you near to death; if we wanted to be mean we would put your heads on sharp sticks which we like to do but only when we get paid.  That is why we look for the place for selling killing.  Only you stopped us, wrongly trying to kill us for being alone which wasn't true because you was with us."

Kepli taps her lip with one finger as she tries to figure out what to say next.  "We would untie you since we are allies but you have already proven to be much stupid when you tried to kill us.  We can forgive this if you tell us what kind of prezzy would be most liked by you-know-who and how we should address you-know-who because we don't want to be stupid and rude and end up with our heads on sharpened sticks."  It's a start, anyway.
​[/section]
[sblock=OOC]Aid another Diplomacy checks from whomever would like to help would be welcome.
Kepli's diplomacy: [roll]1d20+9[/roll]

EDIT: I guess [roll] doesn't work within sblocks.   Adding a Coyotecode roll: _: 1D20+9 = [4]+9 = 13
[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 5, 2014)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha simply stares at the goblin. He is torn with the fact that the prisoners are at his mercy, as much as he was at the mercy of his former masters.

[sblock=Aid Another = 1]Aid Another: 1D20-1 = [3]-2 = 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 5, 2014)

*Aszar*

Seeing where the shaman's words are leading, Aszar takes a more aggressive postures, elevating on his tail to look more impressive and tall. His eyes glow with wicked energy, which add to the effect. Actually, however, themerfolk sage is using his powers to drain the goblin from the ability to distinguish truth from lie.

_OOC: Using evil eye on the goblin, he gets - 2 to skill checks in case he wants to use Insight. Diplomacy aid another: 17_


----------



## grtrtle (Dec 8, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

The ranger strains to follow Kepli and manages to work out most of what Kepli said as Erin translated. Too late to offer any sort of affirmation in a fitting manner, Ranger stands stoically with his ranseur upright and firmly gripped in his hand.


----------



## jkason (Dec 8, 2014)

The goblin looks between Kepli, Aszar, and Siddhartha, considering the words Erin translates and the various glares of Kepli's allies. His wrinkled face wrinkles more as Erin translates the word for allies, his eyes narrowing as he focuses in on Kepli, considering. 

He looks back to his still-unconscious, wounded companions, then turns back to Erin. He starts spitting and grinding out words. The language itself has a tendency to sound menacing, but as Erin translates, the group realizes it isn't really just the gutteral nature of the goblin's tongue.

[sblock=Translated by Erin]"You says you allies, and you sound like you means it, so I guess you believe it. Seem like they hire any waste of skin for this job if they pick people who ride food." (here the goblin jabs his chin toward Aszar's horse).

"But get hired together doesn't mean I trusts you. I know better than give a bunch of money-buy killers what they wants while we tied up and hurts and my friends almost deads. I like my throat without a big, bloody slicing in it.

"You want help. I want not-die. More money-buy killers makes a bigger show for when trying to sell money-killing, right?

I say, you earn trusts with heals for us, and taking away tight knot ropes on us, and maybe I talk our boss into play nice."[/sblock]

When he's finished, the goblin gives a wide, toothy grin which seems more predatory than charming.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 8, 2014)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Looking at the state of the goblin, Siddhartha speaks, *"Siddhartha thinks that goblins are in no position to talk deals. They attacked us so their trust must be earned first. We can talk to the big boss himself."* After that, silence, as the hulking brute has no comfort in any type of awkward social situations such as this.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli frowns when Erin translates and she turns to the others.

"What do you think?  I'm not one to trust a goblin but..."  She glances back at the goblin but turns back to her companions.  "The other option is to go it alone and see if we can figure out what this mercenary killing business is about."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 9, 2014)

*Aszar Kzolp, Merfolk witch*

*"Siddhartha is correct, it is them who need to earn our trust, and it us who they need to convince, if they want to walk alive out of this situation."* Aszar says. *"Tell him he has two options, he either cooperates, or he dies here. Tell him I will feast on his soul."* whether the last sentence was meant as a bluff intimidation, or if it is actually true, its impossible to tell with the stoic unfazed expression in Aszar's face.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 9, 2014)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha feels a momentary sense of kinship with the fish witch over their agreement on how to treat the captives. Although, that makes him feel slightly uncomfortable about what that means about himself after he threatened to eat their souls. Siddhartha's expression is also unfazed, but much less stoic... rather it displays a simple kind of blankness. *"If time isn't important, maybe we wait until the big one wakes."*


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2014)

The conscious goblin looks between the big folk gibbering with each other, but doesn't seem inclined to say more at present. His cohorts remain unconscious, and it's unclear how long it may be before they wake on their own. 

Meanwhile, the last of the sun has well and truly melted into the dark beginnings of night. The stars begin to flicker into existence overhead. An owl hoots somewhere off in the trees and the buzz of a chorus of night insects undulates on the light breeze.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 9, 2014)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha is content to let the fire die down while the others get ready for sleep at the beginning of his watch. He prepares an arrow in his bow as he waits for any action of sorts.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli turns back to the conscious goblin.  She frowns down at the creature and shakes her head.  She isn't entirely sure of this change of tactic but plans to give it her all by being as fierce as possible.

"Aszar the Mighty and his ferocious weaponmaster do not forgive the insult of your attack and insist you prove yourself to us.  Aszar the Mighty is also hungry and prefers to feast on your souls but gives you two options: do what we want, or Aszar the Mighty feasts."​[/section]
[sblock=OOC]Intimidate (1d20+3=23)[/sblock] 
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 9, 2014)

Aszar does his best to look menacing and threatening, but above all, hungry.

Intimidate aid another: [roll0]


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2014)

As the goblin meets her gaze, Kepli sees his smug expression quaver under her harsh glare even before Erin begins translating. As Erin relates the threats to not only body, but also soul, the toothy grin falls into a slack-jawed gape. The dark eyes widen and glisten as they start to water. The goblin squirms, casting about for some means of escape. Erin has barely uttered the final words of her translation before the creature begins screeching his panicked response.

[sblock=Translated by Erin]"Please, please don't let food-riding fish-man eats us. I tell everythings I'm knowing! Everything! I promise! 

"We gots no names for anyone. We not think Boss Boss of Bosses meet up first recruits anyway, because that easy way for getting killed, right? Nasty writing skin is only thing we has. Bring it to where the scribble talk says to go, and they decides if we worth hiring, that's all. Boss had jewels to gives as prezzy. Job supposed to last a while and moneys be better, and lots of others to help us with killings, so we think, why not?

I tells you what you ask for. Please, please, you tell fish man our souls not taste good now? Goblins have tiny, tiny souls and he is so big and we would never make him full, anyway! Scrawny, my soul is!"[/sblock]

The goblin does its best to roll itself into a tight ball despite its bindings, and looks to Kepli with a clear, desperate pleading in its eyes.


[sblock=ooc]Kepli actually got a +4 since she's Medium and the goblin is Small. 27 29 is ... significantly higher than the target Intimidate DC.  It is, apparently, easier to temporarily scare people into cooperating than it is to permanently endear oneself to them. Which I guess seems logical.[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Dec 10, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]

Renmark, seeing the party making progress with the interrogations, keeps an eye out on the surroundings to make sure nothing comes upon them unawares.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 10, 2014)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha feels rather silly listening to Kepli's play, but marvels on its effectiveness. *"So the plan... We bring their goods as our own, get hired, and take it from there?"* Confusion is all abound the fighter's face.

[sblock=OOC]Siddhartha is still prepared to begin night-watch whenever we get around to it.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 10, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]As you consider followup questions and / or plans, I will point out one thing mechanically: if you plan to pose as a group attempting to gain employment in the enterprise, anyone who is part of that ruse will have to succeed at a Bluff check. 

Unlike with this particular interrogation, the checks will be individual. i.e., each character standing around to be examined for potential hiring will have to convince whomever(s) is evaluating you that you're there for the reason you say you're there. 

This isn't meant to discourage anyone, and certainly there's no reason why you couldn't try Bluffing, then move to bloodletting if that fails. I'm happy to have you make your own choices and try whatever creative means you see fit to accomplish your goal(s). It's totally part of the fun.

I just wanted everyone to be aware of how I plan to play it mechanically. Since it's not the same way I'm running this particular social encounter, I thought it was worth giving you a heads' up in case that might impact your planning. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 10, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli turns back to her companions.  There is a look of loathing on her face.  Apparently, she wasn't comfortable with her recent action.  While she might agree with Aszar, she didn't like playing with a creature like this, even one as evil and despicable as a goblin.

"That's what we need to decide, Siddhartha."  She sighs.  "And passing ourselves off as a mercenary band was my original thought.  Prisoners complicate matters, though.  And, now that we know where we need to go, it might be unnecessary.  How do you all think we should proceed from here?"​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Dec 11, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]
I'm fully back home so I'll be taking erin back over. Just have to read up what I missed. 

thanks 
ana
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 11, 2014)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha does half a shrug of agreeance with Kepli's plan. *"Free the prisoners or kill them... no matter to Siddhartha. Give them no weapons. We take the jewels and paper."*


----------



## grtrtle (Dec 12, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]
Renmark nods in agreement. "This goblin seems afraid of us. Perhaps we can use it to, erm, exile him? Can we get him to give up being involved in this bad business?" The ranger shrugs. "I mean, that's what we're asked to do, right? To break up this gathering."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 12, 2014)

*"Yess, relieve them from anything they can use as a weapon, and let us leave them here, unbound. Tell them that if they ever cross us again, a fate worst than death, their souls awaits."* Aszar adds.  *"About pretending... to be who we are not, I must warn you... all, my skills at deception are close to nothing. Perhaps some of us could infiltrate, while the rest remains hidden? As we previously had discussed?"*


----------



## grtrtle (Dec 12, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Expended: Trail Ration x1
[/sblock]
After a bit of hesitation, shakes his head. "The idea is a time-honored hunting technique, but would require one or two of us to venture deep into the camp. That makes me nervous."

"If this were a hunt, I would consider setting an ambush and picking off groups that splinter off, much like what we did here." The ranger smiles ruefully. "And hopefully with less harm than what happened with these goblins."

"Or..." Wilmorn looks to the stout man with the bow. "Perhaps Siddhartha can pester them with a bow, and draw them to our ambush."

"I can cover as they get closer, and then we can lead them to somewhere close by where we have the advantage?"

The young man shudders at an unbidden thought, and tries to wave the idea away. _This will not be some helpless prey. Would these ideas of the hunt be any good, when they can fight back?_


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli nods as she listens to the others plan.

"Then I think we should scout closer and see if we can find a decent ambush site or more about this hirer of mercenaries.  Keep the plan open, maybe, and deal with things as they arise."  Kepli frowns.  "I have to warn you, though.  I'm not so good at sneaking.  And Scuttle doesn't even understand the concept."​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Dec 14, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*

"I'm great at staying hidden, but I'm terrible at lying. I'll do whatever you need me to do, preferably scouting or translating related. I warn you though, I'm not in the best of shape right now." She points to the blood staining her robes. "I might not stand up to the rigors of combat too well, but my blade is yours." Annoyed at the blood, she flicks her right hand, conjuring some minor magic to clean her robes again. 

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]


Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 4/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 0/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -4
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 15, 2014)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

*"Let's scout ahead first to gain insight. Then we think again. Should we go in the dark or with the rising sun, and with few or many?"*

[sblock=OOC]According to the map, how far away is our camp to theirs?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 15, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]The new map confirms what your previous intelligence told you: that the camp you're after is about half a day's travel from your current position. 

Map description post if you want to reference it further.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 15, 2014)

[sblock=GM Vacation Note]Heads up now: I'm heading out of the country from Dec 19 - 29. I will have no internet access during that time, so you'll be stuck with inter-character RP / hiatus during that time. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 16, 2014)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli listens to various suggestions and plans.  There are a lot of good plans, too many really, all emphasizing a particular set of skills or another.

"So, sleep tonight, then up at dawn to continue on?  That would put us near our goal at midday.  A little before the sun reaches its height we can stop and reassess whatever we might have found out in that time."  She smiles.  "No plan means we have maximum flexibility, correct?"
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 16, 2014)

*"An interesting way to see doubt, that perspective is."* Aszar states, and makes successive clicking and gulping sounds, probably something in his own tongue.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 16, 2014)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha nods in approval at Kepli's suggestion and ponders for a moment over what Aszar offered. Preparing for nightwatch, he reacquaints himself with his new bow, appreciating the tension in the pullback.


----------



## grtrtle (Dec 17, 2014)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Morningstar
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-3),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
Spider meat x4
[/sblock]
Wilmorn sighs in relief as the interrogations wind down and the group appears to be ready to turn in for the night. The young ranger checks the hot coal, and decides it'd be best to keep a low fire going, at least for a little while. Then, he takes a walk around the perimeter to make sure nothing is amiss, before reminding the merman of his third watch and that Erin and Wilmorn himself will relieve him for the last watch. Satisfied everything is checked, Wilmorn settles in for a bit of shut-eye.


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2014)

The party checks to make sure their captors are secure once more. The conscious goblin cringes as he receives no assurances as to the potential disposition of his soul vis-a-vis Aszar, but appears to accept the party's moves to settle down for the night as at least a momentary reprieve. 

Every soul makes individual and group preparations for the evening. Siddhartha takes his stoic place standing watch first, as the others bank the fire and settle in for sleep. Just as they've nodded off, the second of the smaller goblins wakes. He, like his companion, gibbers on loudly at first, but after a few whispered chastisements from the first goblin (and the disapproving frown of Siddhartha), the second goblin hunkers down, as well. 

Soon both of the smaller goblins drift off into fitful slumber in their bonds, leaving Siddhartha alone in the failing light. Despite the cover of the trees, the former gladiator-slave is still struck by the overwhelming sense of openness around him. No walls. No shackles. And while the rustle of leaves and the occasional animal call make it clear he isn't completely alone, for the length of his watch, Siddhartha is free of all other humanoid eyes which might judge or condemn him.

The night falls full and dark, and Siddhartha wakes Kepli as night-blooming jasmine fills the air and the flicker of late-mating glow bugs move in the trees. The warrior takes his place to rest, and the halflings' adopted daughter takes her shift. 

The night is not nearly so black for Kepli, whose mysterious heritage gifted her with eyes made for the darkness. Scuttle settles in on a tree branch, dozing on and off as Kepli watches the trees and the brush fade to shades of gray. The spirits whisper in the wind, a vague story about the eye of the storm, but no one from the material world comes close to the camp before it is time for Kepli to wake her merfolk companion for his watch. 

As with the girl raised by halflings, Aszar's vision is unobscured as he coils his tail to hold himself upright, spear at the ready. The forest, despite being lush and green in the day, seems frustratingly arid to the man from beneath the waves. Robbed of its color by the darkness, the surface world's desert feel is heightened. Aszar's eyes catch the bright white warmth of a family of racoon who circle the camp, chuffing about looking for cast offs, but his watch is similarly uneventful. He wakes Wilmorn and Erin, and falls back into a sleep filled with azure waves and the warm embrace of family.

The ranger and the tiefling take their turn guarding the camp. They rely largely on Erin's eyes for the first half of the watch, until the pre-dawn begins to bleed into the air with the scent of morning dew. Soon enough, early-rising birds begin their calls as the forest begins its own changing of the guard. The nocturnals take to their bed as the diurnals once again lay claim to the forest. 

As the sun begins to rise, the two smaller goblins do, as well. While their larger compatriot looks slightly better, he remains unconscious. Seeing the person who did all the translating for him, the first goblin to wake calls out to Erin:

[sblock=Translated by Erin]"We has staying silent all night so the badness and monsters aren't eating anyone, and we has told you everything you want, so is time to let us go, yes?"[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Since tomorrow is Crunch Time both at work and home in prep for my leaving, I wanted to give you folks something vaguely substantial to help tide you over for my absence. 

A full night's sleep regains everyone 1 HP per level (so, 1 for now) and 1 ability score point for those who lost them from poison. I've updated my running totals below if you're not sure / want to compare. 

It's worth noting that successful Intimidation only lasts for a maximum of 1 hour. Your captives are once again Hostile toward you (though obviously they recall your threats). If you want to try influencing them for cooperation, you'll need another check. On the upside, 1 hour after an Intimidate check, there are no penalties for making a new one.[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]*Wilmorn* 12/12, Str 16/18 
*Erin* 5/8, Str 9/12 
*Siddhartha* 6/9
*Kepli* 12/12 
*Scuttle* 6/6 
*Aszar* 8/8 
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: [/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Dec 18, 2014)

*Erin Vaneese*




Erin yawns, awake but not yet shaking off the effects of sleep yet. "Well, what to do with these two? I'd trust them as far as I could throw them, but I can't in good conscience just kill them. You think you might be able to convince them to run for their lives? Aszar certainly seemed to be frightening to them. Let me know, and I'll tell them whatever." Erin sits down against a tree and starts polishing her sword. She looked down at her hand, noticing it was still trembling from the effects of the poison. She grumbled a bit to herself about her luck and continued her exercises. 

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 5/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Arcane Pool: 5/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 31, 2014)

*GM:*  Finally dug myself out after the build up of stuff while I was away, and I'm catching back up on the boards. Just wanted to pop in to tell you I'm back, so let me know when you have a plan in place and I'll get us moving again. Thanks for your patience, folks.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli shrugs and seems little concerned with the eventual fate of the goblins.

"Kill them or let them go; they could make trouble for us but we have their weapons and I think we can handle any mischief they might get up to."

Scuttle, emboldened by an empty stomach, hops up to one of the bound goblins and pecks at a fleshy ear.
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jan 5, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Is everyone awake or just last watch?[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Jan 6, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]
Wilmorn enjoys a relatively quiet morning stewing over the events of the last day. As the goblins and the party stir, the ranger turns his attention back to the captured menace, wondering what Master Martin would do in this situation. With a shiver, he realized Martin would not have been opposed to killing them and moving on.

"I would have them leave myself, if we can trust them to run away rather than cause us trouble down the road. However, if we move quickly and make sure they run in the opposite direction, they would have a hard time circling back and get ahead of us."


----------



## jkason (Jan 6, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]







FrancisJohn said:


> Is everyone awake or just last watch?




everyone who wants to be awake is awake.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Jan 6, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese*

Erin casually polishes her blade, while leaning against a tree. "I'd rather let them go, but I believe we need to terrify them into running away. Otherwise they'll likely join up with some other group and we'll be fighting them again. That's my belief anyway. We've got their weapons at least. I'll translate any threats you make." She makes a few swings with her blade, and frowns at the tremors in her hand caused by the lingering poison. (High Landellian) "Damn it, I can't fight like this. This is embarrassing." She sighs, and sits down leaning against the tree. 

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 5/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Arcane Pool: 5/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 6, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli sniffs and moves to stand over the goblins.

"It's simple.  Run, that way," she points down the road away from their direction of travel.  "Run fast and far and we won't kill you."

She frowns when her words don't have nearly the effect that they had the previous night.  She looks to her allies to assist or make a better job of it than she has managed to do.
​[/section]
[sblock=OOC]Intimidate: 1D20+3 = [4]+3 = 7[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jan 7, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha hasn't slept this well in the longest of times. Something about the fresh air, the new-found sense of freedom, and the perhaps careless feeling of safety allows the warrior to sleep sounder than he has in his nearest memory. Although normally the lightest of sleepers, he continues to dream as his companions determine the fate of the goblin captives.


----------



## jkason (Jan 8, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]Just popping in to say I'm still watching. Holding off on responses to Kepli until / unless others are trying their own intimidates / aiding hers. Also, I'm still not sure if you've landed on a plan of attack yet, so let me know when you do[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 12, 2015)

[sblock] Rolling Intimidate here, posting description later since I can't edit

[roll0][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 12, 2015)

Aszar moves slithering towards Kelpì, pushing her aside for greater effect. His eyes glow with malice, as he buries the back of his spear on the ground. 

[sblock=OOC] Also, back from vacations =) [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 13, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]One more person can attempt the Aid roll for Kepli if they want. If I've not seen anything else by my next update, I'll just go with the result so far.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jan 13, 2015)

FrancisJohn said:


> *Siddhartha the Hunter*
> [sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
> *HP*: 5/9
> *AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
> ...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 13, 2015)

Ooc: Azsar is not aiding, he rolled independently.


----------



## grtrtle (Jan 13, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]
Wilmorn stays a short distance away, watching for possible disturbances while following the groups' attempt to motivate these goblins to move away from the group's next destination. _Kill them, and eliminate the uncertainty..._

The young ranger shakes his head, as if to drive away the thought. Is that truly what Master Martin would have done? Suddenly, the woodsman shivers, realizing he did not know his master as well as he thought he did, given their years together.

Wilmorn walks over and stands by Erin. "So, um..." Flushed, he realizes he didn't have anything to say. So, the ranger stands awkwardly next to the tiefling, wondering whether to come up with something or to walk away.


----------



## jkason (Jan 14, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]







Voda Vosa said:


> Ooc: Azsar is not aiding, he rolled independently.




Ah, sorry about that. I misunderstood. 

Also, unless there's some "act in your sleep" feat I missed, you can't use any skills except Perception in your sleep, FJ.[/sblock]

The goblins snort derisively as Erin conveys Kepli's threats. As the merman pushes his female companion aside, however, their eyes widen again. 

[sblock=Translated by Erin]"No! Our souls is scrawny and sour, you no want them, remember?"

"Go! We cans go. Far and fast, even dragging big stupid head!"

"Yes! Far and fast. We only needs the untying, and we run and run and run and you never sees us again!"[/sblock]

The still-bound goblins cower together overtop of their still-unconscious leader, quivering as they babble in their fear.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jan 14, 2015)

FrancisJohn said:


> *Siddhartha the Hunter*
> [sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
> *HP*: 5/9
> *AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
> ...


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli waits for Aszar to give her the okay before she unties the goblins.

"Make sure we have their weapons," she says to the others.  "And be ready, just in case."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 14, 2015)

View attachment 64791

*"Untie them. If they try anything suspicious, eradicate them."* He says with his usually ominous voice. He stands tall, spear at hand ready to skewer the goblins himself if they try anything funny. 

_OOC: I want Christopher Lee as Aszar Voice actor =)._


----------



## jkason (Jan 15, 2015)

The smaller goblins barely notice Kepli's hands as they keep their eyes pinned to Aszar. Once they realize they can move, however, they do so at their best speed.

As their leader has yet to awaken, "best speed" isn't particularly fast, mind you. They grunt under the unconscious goblin's weight, but stumble their way out of the clearing and backward along the path the party took to get here. The group hears several epithets of diminishing volume, which Erin assures them are a combination of condemnations of each other, or--as a flock of birds breaks through the nearby trees, their squawks completely at home with the voices of the goblins--curses against the local flora and fauna. 

Even with their encumbered speed, the goblins are soon too far away for anyone to perceive. The only evidence of them now is the gear which the party has claimed as its own, and the bloodstained patch of flattened grass where the goblin trio spent their evening. 

Captives un-captived and sent on their way, the only question which appears to stand hanging between the group is which of the strategies they pondered the night before will be the one they choose in the rising day.


----------



## grtrtle (Jan 15, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]
"What do you all think? Should we just go in, and see about finding a place advantageous to us, and harass them until they leave or come fight us?" Wilmorn scratches at his scrabbly beginnings of a beard as he contemplates. "I suppose we should go and see what we're up against. Should we go, and see if we can get a good look of the lay of the enemies?"

In truth, the poor ranger has no idea what's going to work here. However, he is ready to move, as doing anything, even the wrong thing, is better than having to face the gnawing sense of belief that his master might be both more and less than he seems.


----------



## Anastrace (Jan 15, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese*




"Yeah, I think you're right Wilmorn. Let's go do a little reconnaissance and see what we're up against. Best not to go in unprepared."  Erin shifts uncomfortably, looking around. "I mean, that's just what your scouts think. I'm not a real charge in type of woman, I'd rather sneak up on the enemy and get them unprepared." 

Having said her piece, she moves over to Wilmorn with her back to the group. She says quietly "So, something on your mind?"

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 5/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Arcane Pool: 5/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli nods her agreement to the scouting plan.

"Getting a better sense of what we're facing is a good idea," she says to the others.  "I'll do my best to move stealthily and keep Scuttle quiet."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 16, 2015)

[sblock=Question to Clarify]There are still two folks to chime in, but I figure it doesn't hurt to ask. When you're talking about scouting, which are you trying to scout?

1) The forward position you learned about from the goblin map, which your reading suggests will have an unknown number of individuals at it around the time you would be able to reach it (mid-day)?

2) The outer patrol border indicated on the map, which is slightly further than (1), and past which the document suggests "unescorted trespassers will be killed on sight"?

3) The main camp, which is past both the forward position and the patrol border? 

If you want to re-reference what you know of the area, the map post is here

FYI, I have a pretty busy weekend. It will likely be Monday before I can act on any consensus, but that's part of why I wanted to pipe in with this now, so you aren't met with this question after waiting a few days.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jan 16, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter* [sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter *HP*: 5/9 *AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14 *CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19 *Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3 *Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6 *Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2 *Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4 *Arrows*: 98/100 *Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]  Siddhartha silently nods in concurrence with _The Plan_, and is content to follow the same marching order as last time.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 18, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli is clearly musing over something as the goblins make their escape.  Finally she turns to face her companions.

"I think we should scout the forward position, see who is gathering before we venture deeper into enemy territory.  Maybe we'll be able to deflect those gathering and make our jobs later easier.  I am open to other suggestions, though."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Jan 19, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]
With the group seeming to settle on a course of action, the ranger makes one last round to confirm most of the traces of their presence here has been removed, before taking the scouting position and leading the group onward toward the site marked on the map.

As he passes the tiefling, Wilmorn speaks softly, if a bit too tentatively, to Erin. "Ahh...will you walk with me? I didn't sleep too well last night. I've been thinking..." the young man chuckles at himself ruefully. "May be that's the problem right there."


----------



## jkason (Jan 19, 2015)

Once Wilmorn has satisfied himself with erasing as much evidence of their passing as possible, the group gathers its things. No matter which target they choose, it appears they'll spend at least a few hours getting there. 

The morning is bright, and light plays across the path, speckled by the moderate cover of the trees. Once the party leaves the intersection of their battle behind, in fact, they have trouble finding any signs of havoc as they proceed. Then again, if the map is to be believed, they still have a stretch to go before they get there. 

Until then, there isn't much more than the call of birds, buzz of cicada, and the occasional rustle of low brush as an animal near the path is slow in noticing the group's movement. It's all rather benign.

As the sun begins to center itself above the path, however, Wilmorn lets the others know that the forward position isn't much further. Now is the time to choose.

[sblock=ooc]Wanted to get you guys on the road, though didn't want to push you too far. 

Kepli's cast a vote for the forward position / recruiting spot, and I'm taking Wilmorn's lack of objection as assent. If anyone else wants to push for a different spot to aim for, the group is in a position to change their minds right now.

If everyone's for the forward position, I need to know what your plan is for approaching it: who, how, etc. [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jan 19, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha looks around at the uncertainty pervading the group and speaks up. *"Siddhartha has no better ideas, and will go along with any plan."* As abruptly as his sentence started, it ended.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2015)

View attachment 64921 
Aszar observes the ranger speaking in low tones with the tiefling. Surface mammals seems to be as promiscuous as their marine counterparts, despite the fact that these are supposed to be intelligent and rational. Fortunately, Kelpi and Siddhartha seem more focused on the task at hand. *"No reason not to follow your plan, I see. Onward."* the merfolk declares.

Once on the road, he seems relaxed, enjoying the ride, while occasionally conversing with the turtle on his shoulder. He might exchange glances with the other party members, but will not outright talk to them, unless they ask him something directly.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli pulls up and makes sure her companions are gathered around.  Scuttle finds a branch and emits a gull's shriek of defiance and Kepli glares at him.  She chuffs and turns back to her companions.

"I'm about as quiet as Scuttle, there, even when I'm trying to be stealthy.  I think two or three of you who are more skilled in those arts should take a look ahead.  Not too far, mind you.  Maybe Aszar and I can stay here with the horse until you come back for us or you call having found trouble.  Of course, tactics aren't my area of expertise and if another of you has a plan I'll gladly follow it as you instruct."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 22, 2015)

[section]View attachment 64924
Aszar doesn't seem to be paying attention, his unfocused eyes fixed in the horizon. *"Yes, I agree with that statement. We shall remain behind, in case of danger we will provide support."* The merman states, however, with a slight nod, apparently having heard the conversation well despite his demeanour. 
[/section]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jan 22, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

In an accidentally over-gruff voice, *"Siddhartha will stay back too."

*
[sblock=OOC]I've decided that years of slavery have erased the word I from Siddhartha's vocabulary. He has a good sense of self, but talks in the third person. If you happen to go back and read older posts that he said 'I', just replace it with Siddhartha.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 22, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]Whoever's going forward will want to roll some Stealth and Perception. Probably you'll want to set up what kind of signals (if any) you're giving if you run into trouble, etc. 

In other words, don't let me assume anything. That can only end in evil laughter and despair.  [/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Jan 22, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]
"Have you ever thought you knew someone, and thought well of him Then realize one day that you might be wrong. I mean, may be?" Wilmorn sighs at the words, wondering why he's even talking about it. _Who could possibly be interested in this except me?_ As much as he would like to be reassured, the ranger decides it's best to focus on the task at hand for now. With a deep breath to push aside the stray thoughts, he presses onward.

[sblock=Rolls]Perception/Stealth x3 (stealth -2 for chain shirt): 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18
1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11
1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23
1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 23, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]Giving [MENTION=6700202]Anastrace[/MENTION] a chance to check in. Looks like she was on fairly recently. If we've not heard from her by the time I do updates on Monday, I'll probably ask grtrtle to NPC her for the scouting so we don't drag too much.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Jan 23, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese*




Moving as stealthily as she can manage, Erin tries to keep her spectacles up as she scans the areas she passes through. "It's ok Wilmorn, we can talk about this later at camp."

[sblock=Rolls]
Stealth Check : 1D20+11 = [5]+11 = 16
1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13
1D20+11 = [11]+11 = 22

Perception: 1D20-1 = [17]-1 = 16
1D20-1 = [5]-1 = 4
1D20-1 = [19]-1 = 18

[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 5/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Arcane Pool: 5/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 26, 2015)

While the others stay back away from the bend in the road which the map tells them leads to the forward position, Erin and Wilmorn slip into the bordering woodland. The blaring midday sun falls to cool, dappled shadows under the canopy of leaves, and -- having encountered so much trouble last time -- both of the scouts are a bit more sure-footed as they slink diagonally out of sight of their companions.

Erin holds back a hissed expletive as a rabbit races out of some thick underbrush with a loud rustle. The pair freeze, but hear nothing, and soon enough decide to press on. 

As the darkest patch of wood begins to once again lighten, they catch the guttural rumblings ahead. Soon enough, carefully peering through the branches, they see the source: a grouping of four orcs, gathered just where the map had indicated they might find the "recruiters." Their forward-most member is clearly a more imposing figure, but none of the orcs are what one would characterize as dainty. 

Wilmorn can't make head nor tails of their grunts, growls, and hacking consonants, but Erin's broad linguistic background once again comes in handy, and she's able to understand the orcs speaking in their native tongue

[sblock=Orc]Orc 1: "Why can't we do this at night?"
Orc 2: "So hot. Hate the bright."

Front Orc: "You think I like this? Comes from working with humans. Stupid human eyes don't work at night. At least we only have to be here another hour."

Orc 3: "Grymblor be praised. Dark tents and raw meat make it all worth it."[/sblock]


*CURRENT MAP*


----------



## grtrtle (Jan 28, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

Wilmorn steadies himself, and takes a long moment studying the orcs and their noises. He leans over toward his companion, and whispers to the tiefling. "Perhaps we should head back and see about disabling this group. From our conversations before, I suspect we lack the skills to sneak by them unnoticed."


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]NPCing Erin since it's not particularly significant and it'll let the full party plan.[/sblock]

Erin studies the orcs for a long time, considering Wilmorn's words, then finally nods. The pair sneak back toward the group and report on the placement and number of the "recruiters." Erin's lengthy observation suggested they weren't running any kind of patrol, but holding position until their time on post was done.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jan 30, 2015)

[sblock=Bluff question]Does pretending to be a mute count as a bluff? How would any rolls on that work? Lots of interesting possibilities if you ask me.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]People may rule differently, but I think there's a very real difference between not speaking and actively attempting to convince someone to believe you _can't_ speak. The latter is definitely a Bluff if your character isn't actually mute. 

Likewise, body language still matters when presenting oneself for evaluation. If the party is posing as recruits, they'll still all have to make their Bluffs vs the others' Sense Motives, otherwise, the recruiters would notice, say, their eyes darting furtively or their stance being off when whomever's telling the story tells it. 

Once the lie involves everyone, and thus draws the attention of the recruiters, I'm saying their scrutiny triggers the skill checks. They are, after all, trying to figure out if they can trust you in their camp.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jan 30, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha pensively listens to the pair report their findings. He thinks back to the planned deception, and looks around at his sorry cast of friends. *"Siddhartha will follow the group's wishes, but will be uncomfortable not telling the truth. Maybe we kill them fast, and kill the next too. Simple and easy."* After hearing himself talk, he realizes that not everyone always has to die out in the real world just because they died in Buloxi that way. He quickly returns to silence, clearly troubled by his own thoughts.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli shrugs as she listens to Siddhartha.  She doesn't seem nearly as bothered by his suggestion as he himself does.

"If Wilmorn and Erin think we can sneak up on them and take them out quickly I have no qualms about it.  I don't think our efforts at diplomacy with the goblins worked as well as I would like; I'm not sure our efforts at deception would work much better.  We may be a motley crew but I don't think we quite have that air of ruthlessness and desperation these fellows would think is normal for a band of ruffians."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 2, 2015)

*"Then you are suggesting a more bold approach? Objections, I, pose none."* Aszar says, he seems ready to charge into battle, spear in hand. Or at least he seems ready for anything else, might as well be that.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 2, 2015)

FrancisJohn said:


> *Siddhartha the Hunter*
> [sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
> *HP*: 5/9
> *AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
> ...


----------



## grtrtle (Feb 2, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]
_Is this the only choice available, once you take the adventuring path?_ Wilmorn sighs inwardly as he realizes he has no better answer to offer. "Perhaps those of us with long range step out and strike at them, to lure them close with our smaller numbers, while those needing them to come nearer can wait just behind the bend and strike at them once they approach?" Wilmorn looks at the hulking Siddhartha as he speaks, realizing he has just volunteered the two of them to face down the enemy's first response.

The young ranger gulps at the the thought, and steels himself for what is to come as he looks to the group, to see if they are comfortable with his idea.

[sblock=OOC]If this is what the group goes with, Wilmorn will use Siddhartha's old bow (was it a short bow?) and make sure he gets a few arrows (6, if Siddhartha can spare them), before heading over to the bend. There, he will make sure the group is happy with where they are, and then step out and fire at the one who is most unlike the others to draw their attention. Let me know what all you want me to roll.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 3, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 5/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 98/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha fully understands Wilmorn's plan, and also picks up on the hidden trepidation in his voice. He places his hand on the ranger's shoulder. *"Aye, solid plan. We move now." *Siddhartha is ready to move when the party is too.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 3, 2015)

Aszar only gives a short lived nod to the proposed course of action. He draws a javaline while hanging his spear from his shoulder, and dismounts, slithering down at the ground. He ties up the horse reins to a nearby tree.


----------



## jkason (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone who wants to be part of the "shoot and draw attack" contingent will need to roll me some Stealth. You all know the orcs are there, so you won't be surprised. Your ability to surprise them, however, is still in question.

I set up an initial map. The orcs are in the last place Erin and Wilmorn saw them. Realize that trees provide cover, so any ranged attacks that go through a tree square will be attacking a higher base AC. 

*STARTER MAP*


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 3, 2015)

Stealth: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8


----------



## grtrtle (Feb 3, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]
Stealth: 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli knows better than to try to make a stealthy approach with the others.  She'll stay back only to move forward when the others draw the attention of the orcs with their rain of arrows.  She catches Scuttle so he won't follow out of curiosity and holds him under her arm.  The bird squawks and struggle but quickly settles into an annoyed and sullen silence.

"Good luck; I'll be right behind you."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 5, 2015)

*"As will I."* With his lack of mobility on land, Aszar remains behind as well.


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2015)

*Surprise Round*

The bowmen make their way forward, the others holding fast in position. Without twigs or branches to break, the men are fairly confident they can move around to a clear firing position without giving themselves away.

Apparently, they underestimated the sharpness of orc hearing, however. As the ranger and the former gladiator break cover to clear their shots, the sound of guttural orc calls is unmistakable. At the sight of humans with bows drawn, The lead orc charges forward. His arms seem to swell as he pulls a wicked, bloodstained greataxe from his back. Actually, everything about his seems to grow, including--a bit disturbingly--his natural tusks. 

Only one of the other orcs follows his leader's actions. This one draws a falchion in his bid to close on the menacing humans. The other two orcs, it seems, weren't quite as quick on the uptake.

*CURRENT MAP*

[sblock=ooc]You beat the perception for two of the orcs, but not the leader and one of the flunkies. Orcs won initiative. Their moves were their surprise round actions. Each member of the party gets EITHER a move or a standard action (NOT BOTH) before the orcs can act again in round 1, since none of you are surprised that there are hostile orcs around.  

I made a guess at the clearest shot angle for the archers that also gave them room to retreat. If you want to adjust that a square or two, you can do that for free during your surprise round action; just don't expect me to believe, say, your character was planning to make a curving shot from 20 feet closer to the party or something. [/sblock]


[sblock=Status]*Wilmorn* 12/12, Str 16/18 
*Erin* 5/8, Str 9/12 
*Siddhartha* 6/9
*Kepli* 12/12 
*Scuttle* 6/6 
*Aszar* 8/8 
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: 

(All orcs are Dazzled from the midday sun, -1 on all attacks)

*Berserker:* 23/23 HP, AC 14, Rage, Dazzled
*Orc 1:* 6/6 HP, AC 13, Dazzled 
*Orc 2:*  6/6 HP, AC 13, Dazzled 
*Orc 3:*   6/6 HP, AC 13, Dazzled [/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Feb 5, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Initial Position]I'm ok with where I am. However, I had expected the group to be behind us only about 20-30', so that they can jump on the baddies when they come to us, either with shorter ranged stuff or with melee.[/sblock]

Realizing the plan has been partially thwarted, Wilmorn instinctive drops the bow and steps to create space between himself and Siddhartha. As he does, the ranger whips out a chakram and throws it at the growing menace. As soon as the bladed ring leaves his hand, Wilmorn has the bardiche at the ready, willing himself to ignore the growing fear rising within him at the fast approaching tusked man.

[sblock=Actions]FA drop bow. FA 5' step to the right. FA quickdraw chakram. SA throw chakram at berserker. FA quickdraw bardiche.

Thrown Chakram: 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14
1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6


The first bad person to move out of a square 10' away from Wilmorn sets off an AOO trip attempt with the bardiche.

AOO trip attempt: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11


Updated Map
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 6, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]I wasn't entirely clear on how far back the party intended to stay, myself, especially since they didn't want to impact your Stealth checks.  I made a conservative starting point of not moving them from the starter positions rather than force a move on anyone.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 6, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 6/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 97/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Squinting due to the sun, Siddhartha's gaze focuses on the oncoming attack. Stepping forward into his shot, he releases his arrow straight at the charging berzerker. Siddhartha can now live like a king with amount of real estate purchased from the tip of the arrow lodged in body of the orc. He warns the rest of the party. *"Aye, orcs coming!"*

Map after Siddhartha

[sblock=Actions]*5-Step*: South 1 square
*Standard*: Ranged Attack at Rager[/sblock]
[sblock=Rolls]Deadly Aim, Point Blank: 
1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17
 1D8+3 = [6]+5 = 11
[/sblock]
[sblock=Sorry]My notification email got lost. Just randomly decided to check today.[/sblock]
[sblock=edit]Also forgot the extra +2 from deadly aim in damage. should be 6 + 2 + 2 + 1 = 11[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli watches as their plan immediately gets tossed overboard as the orcs notice and rush forward.

"It was a _good_ plan," she mutters.  Shortspear already in hand she dashes to the aid of her companions.

Scuttle comes screaming after and passes the shaman on the way towards Siddhartha and Wilmorn. 
​[/section]
Updated Map
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 5/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 5
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 9, 2015)

It was indeed, and would still be if everyone kept following it. *"Pull back!"* Aszar slithers a bit forward, as much as his tail allows him. His companions seem oblivious of that fact. *"Now!"*. As his advice seems to fall on deaf ears, he draws his throwing spear.

MAP


----------



## jkason (Feb 10, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]FrancisJohn, your rolls actually didn't reflect Deadly Aim's penalty on the shot, either. I'll give it to you because you explicitly called out DA in your roll note, and because the attack hits with or without the penalty, but keep it in mind.

 [MENTION=6700202]Anastrace[/MENTION] is still up for Erin. I'll NPC her next time I'm here to update if we've not heard back. [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 10, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]+4 Dex +1 BAB -1 Deadly Aim + 1 Point Blank = +5..... right? I thought I added the -1, but not the damage. There's a chance I added it originally but forgot the +2 from the bow. Either way, I'll be more careful in the future.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 12, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]FWIW anastrace hasn't been posting in her other campaign either.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 12, 2015)

*Round 1*

[sblock=ooc] Okay, I was missing the PBS. Got it.[/sblock]

Erin, her Wakizashi already in hand, moves forward to try aiding her companions near the front as she hears the howl of the orcs. 

While clearly wounded from the arrows peppering him, the lead orc's bloodshot eyes do not droop. Siddhartha's much more painful hit draws the brunt of his ire. 

He charges the man from across the sea, and though Siddhartha nearly slides out of the blade's path, it's not quite enough. The greataxe sinks deep into the shoulder and chest of the gladiator. His eyes go wide a moment as he sucks in a wet breath, then the orc plants a foot on his chest and yanks the blade out. Blood arcs into the air. Siddhartha crumples to the ground. The orc howls in triumph. The others can see only the slightest rise and fall in their companion's chest. He's alive, but by the barest of margins.

The orc minions, emboldened by their leader's strike, rush forward, as well. Wilmorn fails to send the first tumbling to the ground, though his efforts do manage to foil the orc's own attack upon him. The two orcs who were not nearly as quick in their reactions race to join the fray.

*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=ooc]Erin moves during her surprise round action. then we're into Round 1 proper. 

Berserker charges Siddhartha, and hits for 12 points. Siddhartha is now Dying with -6 HP. On his next turn, Siddhartha rolls a DC 10 Con check with a -7 modifier (-1 Con, -6 HP). If he succeeds, he stabilizes. If he fails, he takes another HP of damage. 

Since it seems important to note: due to his low Constitution, Siddhartha will be Dead at -8 HP. 

Orc 3 charges Wilmorn. This triggers Wilmorn's AoO, pre-declared as a Trip attempt, which doesn't beat the orc's CMD. Charge resolves. The Orc misses. 

Orcs 1 and 2 double move (no charge lanes open to them).

*Status*

*Wilmorn* 12/12, Str 16/18, Reach 
*Erin* 5/8, Str 9/12 
*Siddhartha* -6/9, Prone, Dying
*Kepli* 12/12 
*Scuttle* 6/6 
*Aszar* 8/8 
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: 2 arrows

*Berserker:*   06/23 HP, AC 14, Heavily Wounded, Rage, Dazzled, post-charge (AC 12)
*Orc 1:*           6/6 HP, AC 13, Dazzled
*Orc 2:*           6/6 HP, AC 13, Dazzled
*Orc 3:*           6/6 HP, AC 13, Dazzled, post-charge (AC 11) [/sblock]

Party's up.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 12, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: -7/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 97/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Lying on the forest path in a nearly lifeless state, Siddhartha's limbs begin to twitch and his eyes roll back.

[sblock=Roll]Dying check -1 DC 10: 1D20-1 = [7]-1 = 6
[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Feb 12, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

A lump forms in the young ranger's throat at the sight of his companion going down. He carefully stays to the edge of the forest, creates a bit of space for himself, and strike out at the orc to his left with his bardiche. The bladed axe finds purchase, the the orc goes down to the swing. Wilmorn eyes the beastly leader orc warily as he waves the polarm at the remaining orcs.

[sblock=OOC]5' step to the NW. Strike at the easternmost orc. Saving AOO for in case the biggest baddie closes in on Wilmorn.

Updated Map

Bardiche Attack: 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15
1D10+4 = [4]+4 = 8


AOO against BIG baddie, if he gives Wilmorn the opportunity: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
1D10+4 = [9]+4 = 13

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 13, 2015)

*"Succumb to the slumber of the deep!"* Commands the merfolk as Siddhartha goes down. He hopes to buy some time and end the fight quickly. 
_
Casting Sleep on Orcs, Will DC 14 or fall sleep. Can't reach Siddhartha to heal him, damn low speed..._
Map


----------



## jkason (Feb 13, 2015)

*Round 1, mid-round update*

Wilmorn opens the orc's chest, then dances back to give himself a wider field of attack, ready to take on the three remaining aggressors. 

No, four.

Wilmorn is certain that the wound, bubbling blood in rivulets down the orc's chest, would fell a man. The orc sways, to be certain, but his grip tightens on his weapon and he gives a wet growl. 

Aszar's magic settles down around the attackers, though only one of the creatures actually crumples to the ground. The others shrug off the magic and continue to assess their targets. 

It seems the fighters of this forward position are a more resilient lot that they might have seemed.

*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=ooc]Wilmorn DID take his orc to negative hit points, but orcs have Ferocity. They keep fighting until negative CON (at which point, they die like anyone else). He is Staggered at this point, so he can only take a single standard or move action on his turn, and will auto-lose a hit point each round if he doesn't heal. 

The dice really aren't being kind; of the three of the orcs (the beserker has 2 HD, so he was more than the Sleep spell could affect since it affects low HD first), two made their saves. Only one is asleep.

*Wilmorn* 12/12, Str 16/18 
*Erin* 5/8, Str 9/12 
*Siddhartha* -6/9, Prone, Dying (DC 10 with -7 to roll to stabilize)
*Kepli* 12/12 
*Scuttle* 6/6 
*Aszar* 8/8 
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: Aszar: Sleep

(all: Dazzled from midday sun, -1 on all attacks)

(with all party attacks except Erin for the round

*Berserker:*   06/23 HP, AC 14, Rage, Dazzled, post-charge (AC 12)
*Orc 1:*           6/6 HP, AC 13, Dazzled
*Orc 2:*           6/6 HP, AC 13, Dazzled, Unconscious
*Orc 3:*           -2/6 HP (alive to -12), AC 13, Dazzled, Staggered  [/sblock]

Kepli and Erin still to act this round.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 17, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli froze a moment when Siddhartha was felled by the orc.  Then a cold rage welled up inside her breast.  Scuttle shrieked giving voice to Kepli's rage and winged forward as Kepli followed after cold and silent.  The bird circled round the combat, still shrieking, attempting to confound his mistress' enemies.

Kepli ran through her options as she dashed forward.  They were slim but she vowed she would take one or more orcs down so that Siddhartha wouldn't have died in vain.  And then she saw it: a bubble of blood between Siddhartha's lips.  It meant he was still alive, still breathing, though maybe not for long.  If she fought, Siddhartha might die.  If she tried to save him she put herself at grave danger.  She skidded to a halt next to Siddhartha and just out of reach of the orcs.  She reached down and touched his shoulder, mouthing a few words and was pleased to see the worst of his wound begin to knit.

Kepli looked up, bared her teeth at the orc closest her, and growled.
​[/section]
Updated Map
[sblock=OOC]I never updated my ministats after the PCs slept so I've updated it.  Just wanted you to know, jkason.
Scuttle: double move, constant screaming
Kepli: Heal (1d20+3=13) to determine the extent of Sid's injury.  I'm presuming it's pretty obvious he's about dead.
-Move: as on the map.
-Standard: CLW on Sid CLW (1d8+1=8)[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2015)

*Round 2*

Siddhartha felt everything was dark and wet and cold. Like he was back in the dugeon, chained and unable to move. His soul screamed to have returned after winning his way free, but he saw no way out. Saw nothing at all.

And then, warmth. And light. He smelled the outside air, heard birds ... screaming?

[sblock=ooc]Kepli's heal brings Siddhartha back to positive hit points. He's alive, but still Prone and currently unarmed, as his bow dropped when he did. Worth noting: standing from Prone provokes Attacks of Opportunity.

Continuing to NPC Erin so things don't stall too much. Would anyone care to take the NPC reigns for her during the combat? I just figure you all probably have your best tactics interests in mind more than I do. [/sblock]

Erin, seeing that Kepli has tended to Siddhartha, decides to see about fending off the orcs still threatening him. A quick word sends a flickering glow across the blade of her Wakizashi, and she closes with the closest attacker. 

Unfortunately, she seems to have been shaken by watching a comrade fall much more than she realized. She hits, but her blade isn't nearly as effective as she might wish.

Her opponent doesn't suffer the same distraction. The flash of the orc's falchion comes with the deep shock of pain, and Erin finds herself working to stay standing. 

Wilmorn, too, suffers a deep gash as the bloodshot, staggering orc he wounded stumbles forward a step and lashes out in its rage against its own dying. 

The leader howls as more opponents close. He wades forward, stepping on the head of his sleeping man, who somehow doesn't wake. Must be that tough orcish skin. Wilmorn sees an opening as the raging bandit moves. He suspects the leader may be as inured to the call of death, as well, but he figures, anything that gets them closer keeps the group alive. Unfortunately, the pain from his own wound ruins his swing. 

The musclebound orc swings his head left and right, then finally decides to vent his rage on the humanoid who appears to have ruined his first kill. 

For once, luck seems to favor the party. All his clamboring over the body of his minion ruins the rager's balance, and his blade swings just above Kepli's head. The rush of breeze she feels as the blade passes, however makes it clear to the young woman just how close she came to falling, herself. 

*UPDATED MAP* 

[sblock=ooc]Erin: Swift Action to use Arcane Pool. Move per map. Attack orc - 2 damage.

Orc 1 attacks Erin. Hits for 5 damage. Erin is awake, but now staggered at 0 HP. She only gets a move or a standard during a round, and a standard action that doesn't involve healing sends her into neg HP and Dying. 

Orc 3 5' steps to Wilmorn and hits for 9 damage. Orc takes 1 damage from acting while staggered. 

Berserker muddles through the fray. He doesn't take the standard action to wake the other orc, so it stays asleep (the head-stepping was just fluff). Attacks Kepli and barely misses. Which is good, because the damage roll was ... yeah.

*Wilmorn* 3/12, Str 16/18 
*Erin* 0/8, Staggered,  Str 9/12 
*Siddhartha* 2/9, Prone, unarmed
*Kepli* 12/12 
*Scuttle* 6/6 
*Aszar* 8/8 
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: Aszar: Sleep
Kepli: CLW
Erin: Arcane Pool 4 / 5 remain

(all: Dazzled from midday sun, -1 on all attacks)

*Berserker:*   06/23 HP, AC 14, Rage, Dazzled
*Orc 1:*           4/6 HP, AC 13, Dazzled
*Orc 2:*           6/6 HP, AC 13, Dazzled, Unconscious
*Orc 3:*           -3/6 HP (alive to -12), AC 13, Dazzled, Staggered  [/sblock]

Party is up.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2015)

Aszar gives a quick glance at the turtle as he advances, and the critter drops from his shoulder to roll to the ground. It quickly -for a turtle- trots towards the fray. It stands a few feet away, its eyes glowing maliciously as Aszar's. The rager's luck seems to be draining...

_OOC: Aszar moves one forward, Klot Kar moves 5 and casts Ill Omen on the rager, he has to reroll the first d20 he rolls, and take the worst result._

Map


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 18, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 2/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 97/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha lies on the floor, the water is nearly covering his whole body by now. He looks up at the prison ceiling, focusing on the glistening moisture dripping from the cell walls. Every droplet sparkles with the light of one thousand suns, permeating the entirety of his essence. Everything is cold and dark. Everything was beautiful.

The rapture erupts, and the radiant light of the golden droplets come storming back into his consciousness. There is an exponential rush assaulting his senses. He closes his eyes and the ego returns.

Upon awaking, Siddhartha hears a bird under duress and sees the voluminous sky blocked by the imposing visages of orcs. He remembers. He instinctively shields his arms around his face and wound. The adrenaline surge forces him to leap to his feet in one single bound. He takes a step back to survey his situation once more.
_
Siddhartha was meant for more. Siddhartha is meant for more._

[sblock=Actions]*Standard*: Total Defense +4 = 22 AC
*Move*: Stand Up
*5-step*: 1 square south east
Map after Siddhartha
(If that move isn't legal put me in between Kepli and Erin please.)[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Thanks glasseye. Nice writeup too![/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 19, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]@FrancisJohn , attacks of opportunity against a prone character attempting to stand target the prone AC (-4 of normal), since they are interrupting the action that removes the Prone condition. With total defense, Siddhartha will have 18, not 22, against the two AoO his stand incurs. Given how this fight's been going, I wanted to confirm you still want him to stand right now before I resolve those attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 19, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Are we allowed to meta game and plan and solicit advice OOC? If so, do you guys have any ideas? If we are not allowed, please disregard this post.  [/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Feb 19, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

Wilmorn lets a wild scream as he steps up to the big orc opposite the fallen Siddhartha, and drops his bardiche and he whips out his morningstar and swings mightily. Alas, poor Wilmorn fails to balance the need to hurt with the need to connect, and the swing misses just as mightily.

[sblock=OOC]5' step to the W. Drop bardiche. Draw morningstar. Strike at the big orc. 2 handed, with power attack.

[url=http://beta.ditzie.com/69861/54e6531e76814]Updated Map[/url]

Attack (morningstar, 2H, PA): 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8
1D8+7 = [4]+7 = 11

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 20, 2015)

_OOC: Could you grab a sword or something from the ground and hack at the orc without provoking?_


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 20, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]I'll just keep my action and pray the storm lords continue to guide me true.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 22, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli roared in the face of the orc and slammed her spear forward into the body of the orc berserker.  She wrenched her weapon free and reflexively leapt backwards to distance herself from her attacking enemy.  Hearing a new shriek the shaman looked up in time to see Scuttle dive at the orc between Erin and Siddhartha.  Her eyes widen in concern for her spirit animal.

"Scuttle..." she protests weakly.
​[/section]
Updated Map
[sblock=OOC]Kepli Standard: Shortspear: Atk (1d20+1=19) for Dmg (1d6+1=6)
Kepli Move: 5' step.

Scuttle Move: as Map, into the space with Orc 1 (provoking AoO).
-Note: Scuttle moved less than half his speed to get into position & so needed a fly skill check: Fly (1d20+6=21)
Scuttle Standard: Aid Another (Defense for Erin, so +2 to her AC): Aid (1d20+4=11)
[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 24, 2015)

*GM:*  I'm so, so sorry for the crappy timing, but I'm getting hit from all sides by stuff from work, home, etc in ye olde real life, and having no time at all for the boards. I wanted to sneak on and let folks know. I'm hoping things will be sorted by late this week / early next. Again, my apologies.


----------



## Anastrace (Feb 27, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese*









*OOC:*



I'm so sorry. I was in the hospital for nearly a month unexpectedly. I'm back home, and hopefully if you'll have me ready to come back once jkason is back. 

Thanks,

Ana


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 3, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Things like this happen and I certainly won't hold it against you.  I'm glad you are well enough to be back home and I hope you continue to get better.  Hopefully jkason will make it back soon and we can continue.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 6, 2015)

*Mid-round update, Round 2*

Siddhartha braces himself for an assault, then pushes himself up from the ground. His preparation is well-made, as he manages to twist out of the way of the swinging falchion to his south. The beserker behind Siddhartha, however, takes the advantage. His bloody greataxe swings straight for the gladiator's neck as he lets out a gleefully malicious laugh. 

At the last moment, however, the small turtle in the road gives off an odd thrum, and the blade turns aside as if with a will of its own. The laugh mutates into a howl. 

Kepli and her avian companion take full advantage of the orcs' anger and confusion. The young woman opens a painful gash in her opponent's side. He wavers in place, but like his subordinate, stays standing. 

Scuttle darts in, all feathers and shrieking, as the southernmost orc's attention is pulled to its failing efforts to cut Siddhartha. The orc swats and swears in its gutteral tongue, flustered.

*CURRENT MAP*

[sblock=ooc]Siddhartha lucked out. Total defense was just enough to save him from the regular orc's AoO, and Ill Omen saved him from what would have been some very dead deadness at the hands of the rager. 

Scuttle gets in for free, then, since the orc used up his AoO on Siddhartha. Erin gets and AC boost. She's still staggered, but with the AoO used up, she can make a full move with her move action if she's so inclined and the orc can't do anything about it.

*Wilmorn* 3/12, Str 16/18 
*Erin* 0/8, Staggered, Arcane Pool active, Str 9/12 , Aided AC (18)
*Siddhartha* 2/9, unarmed, Full Defense (AC 22)
*Kepli* 12/12 
*Scuttle* 6/6 
*Aszar* 8/8 
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: Aszar: Sleep, Ill Omen
Kepli: CLW
Erin: Arcane Pool 4 / 5 remain

(all: Dazzled from midday sun, -1 on all attacks)

*Berserker:*   0/23 HP, AC 14, Rage, Dazzled, Staggered
*Orc 1:*           4/6 HP, AC 13, Dazzled
*Orc 2:*           6/6 HP, AC 13, Dazzled, Unconscious
*Orc 3:*           -3/6 HP (alive to -12), AC 13, Dazzled, Staggered [/sblock]

Erin is up, then the orcs.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Glad to have you back, jkason.  Hopefully things have eased up for you.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Mar 7, 2015)

Stumbling from her injuries, Erin moves back towards the relative safety of Wilmorn's position. She snaps her blade up in defensive position weakly. "Don't worry Wilmorn, I'll protect you." She laughs weakly.

New Map


[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 0/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3, Staggered
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 7, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]How did I drop both weapons?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 11, 2015)

*Round 3*

[sblock=ooc]







			
				GlassEye said:
			
		

> Glad to have you back, jkason. Hopefully things have eased up for you.




I'll probably still be slow for the next few weeks, until after the wedding eek, then--flying spaghetti monster willing--life can finally get back to normal.



			
				FrancisJohn said:
			
		

> How did I drop both weapons?




Sid dropped the bow when he fell unconscious / dying. If you're talking about the melee icon on the map, it seems to have lost its label. I think that's fixed now. That's Wilmorn's melee weapon. So far as I know, Siddhartha still has his sword. If you're talking about the "unarmed" label, that's because Siddhartha didn't have the actions to draw a weapon last round.[/sblock]

The bleeding beserker gives into his animal impulses, forgetting his blade for a moment to try to actually snap his jaws around Wilmorn's neck. The ranger dodges in time, and the creature's teeth snap loudly on thin air, though it's close enough that the orc's hot, rancid breath fills Wilmorn's nostrils.

The other wobbling orc steps in, trying to take advantage, but his blade swings wide. Both of Wilmorn's attackers open their wounds further with their efforts. 

The only fully healthy and conscious Orc ignores Scuttle to try cutting down Siddhartha again. The warrior's desperate defensive stance, however, serves him well, again, and he turns aside the orc blade. 

*CURRENT MAP*

[sblock=ooc]Berserker tries his bite instead of his axe, but misses. Orc 3 misses after a 5' step.

Orc 2 snores

Orc 1 normally would have hit, but Siddhartha's Total Defense lasts until his turn again, so he makes it out without further scathing. 

Both the berserker and the other orc take damage from their ongoing dying-ness. 

Status:

*Wilmorn* 3/12, Str 16/18 
*Erin* 0/8, Staggered,  Str 9/12 
*Siddhartha* 2/9, unarmed, Full Defense (AC 22)
*Kepli* 12/12 
*Scuttle* 6/6 
*Aszar* 8/8 
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: Aszar: Sleep
Kepli: CLW
Erin: Arcane Pool 4 / 5 remain

(all Orcs: Dazzled from midday sun, -1 on all attacks)

*Berserker:*   -1/23 HP (alive to -18), AC 14, Rage, Dazzled, Staggered
*Orc 1:*           4/6 HP, AC 13, Dazzled
*Orc 2:*           6/6 HP, AC 13, Dazzled, Unconscious
*Orc 3:*           -4/6 HP (alive to -12), AC 13, Dazzled, Staggered  

[/sblock]

Party's up.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 11, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 2/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Unarmed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 97/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Noticing the orcs are beginning to look as bad as himself, Siddhartha decides to further wage war. He swings as the orc nearest, but his shoulder is much less useful than he had hoped. The blade misses. After his failed strike, he steps back and greater surveys the field.

Map after Siddhartha

[sblock=Actions]*Move*: Draw longsword
*Standard*: Defensive Fighting +5 -4 = +1
*5-Step*: SE[/sblock]
[sblock=Rolls]Fighting Defensively +1, 1d8+4 damage: 1D20+1 = [10]+1 = 11
 1D8+4 = [2]+4 = 6
[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]jkason, you're getting married? Congrats![/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli is worried.  Wilmorn, Erin, and Siddhartha have all taken serious injuries.  One unlucky strike and any of them could be down.  Her healing is expended.  And Scuttle, that wild nature spirit in the form of a bird, is throwing himself in harm's way for her.  She really sees little choice but to leap into the fray like a mother bear protecting her young.

As Kepli moves to face the least injured orc Scuttle continues to batter the humanoid with his wings and in general be a nuisance and provide a distraction for Kepli to take advantage of.  She does, and her spear slips past the orc's armor and sinks into its flesh.  Kepli looks past the orc and her eyes briefly lock with Siddhartha's; she smiles grimly and rips the spear from her opponents body.
​[/section]
Updated Map
[sblock=OOC]Scuttle's Hover: Fly: 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25
Scuttle Standard: Aid Another (Attack for Kepli, so +2 to hit if successful): Aid: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19

Kepli Move: as on map
Standard: Shortspear: Spear: 1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20 for Dmg: 1D6+1 = [3]+1 = 4

[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Mar 13, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese*




"If I'm going to die, then I die on my feet. No regrets!" Erin shouts as she slashes the orc berserker across the chest with her blade. She then resumes her defensive posture, doing her best to at least stave off death for a little bit.

[sblock=Rolls]
Attack Roll (Modified for lowered strength) and Arcane Pool Bonus: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19

Damage Roll, Modified for Poison and Arcane Pool: 1D6 = [6] = 6

[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:16 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 0/8
CMB: +1 CMD: 15

Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +5
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Linguistics +9, Profession (Cook) +3, Spellcraft +8, Stealth +11

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +3, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Mar 16, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

Sliding between the berserker and the tiefling, Wilmorn continues his wild swinging against the berserking orc. To the young ranger's surprise, the morningstar meets the orc in a most offending manner, splattering blood with the violent contact.

[sblock=OOC]FA 5' step. SA Morningstar attack. 2H. PA.

Morningstar 2H PA: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18
1D8+7 = [5]+7 = 12

[/sblock]

Updated Map


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 17, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Man, this game hasn't been the same since the holidays![/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 19, 2015)

OOC: I'm experiencing some health issues, my character might need to be NPCed.


----------



## Anastrace (Mar 19, 2015)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: I'm experiencing some health issues, my character might need to be NPCed.












*OOC:*



I wish you all the best on a speedy recovery, I just got over a bunch of those recently.  Get well soon!


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 19, 2015)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: I'm experiencing some health issues, my character might need to be NPCed.




Agreed with Anastrace!  Hope you are quickly back to full health.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2015)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: I'm experiencing some health issues, my character might need to be NPCed.



you of all people should know better then to swim during southern hemisphere red tide!

Get well soon VV!!


----------



## jkason (Mar 24, 2015)

*Round 4*

Kepli's strike leaves her target swaying, but as with his kins', the orc's massive wound doesn't lay him low as it would other creatures. Erin's vicious slice elicits another bellow of rage which promptly stops as Wilmorn crushes the larger orc's skull. He shudders once, then collapses. Unfortunately, overwhelmed by the effort of her own blow, so does Erin. 

Aszar squirms in place a moment. He starts to fix one of the remaining foes with his evil eye, then realizes his powers cannot reach that far. Slithering and inchworming forward at a painfully slow pace, he struggles to come withing range for his remaining powers to be effective. 

His commander's body in his way, the northernmost orc slides south, lashing out at the human who killed the clear alpha in their midst. He slips in his leader's blood, however, and the attack goes wide. 

Kepli's strike makes her the target of the other wounded orc, who is far more successful. His falchion opens a frightening gash in her side, sending pain shooting through her body as her own blood spatters on the ground.

By then, Aszar has finally struggled himself close enough. The merfolk raises himself high on his tail and points one webbed finger at the orc who drew the aasimar's blood. The air seems to quiver in the space between Aszar and the orc, and the creature shudders, his eyes darting about as if he isn't quite sure where threats are lurking.

*CURRENT MAP* 

[sblock=ooc]I had no idea how completely brain-frying putting this wedding together would be. I'm only just now remembering how to type, I swear.  

Kepli's orc falls to 0 and is Disabled / Staggered

The berserker dies a bloody death.

A Disabled character who takes a standard action also takes a point of damage, so Erin falls to below 0 and is now dying. [MENTION=6700202]Anastrace[/MENTION], you'll want to roll a stabilization roll (DC 10, with a -1 penalty for Erin's current HP).  

NPC Aszar: full round run to get in Evil Eye range 

Orc 3 5' steps and attacks, missing Wilmorn. 

Orc 1 5' steps and attacks, hitting Kepli for 7 damage. 

Both orcs take 1 damage from staying upright.

PCs up. 

NPC Aszar: Evil Eye vs. Orc 1. It fails its will save, so it now has an effective AC of 11 for the next 8 rounds.

*Wilmorn* 3/12, Str 16/18 
*Erin* -1/8, Prone, Dying,  Str 9/12 
*Siddhartha* 2/9, unarmed, Full Defense (AC 22)
*Kepli* 5/12 
*Scuttle* 6/6 
*Aszar* 8/8 
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: Aszar: Sleep, Ill Omen
Kepli: CLW
Erin: Arcane Pool 4 / 5 remain

(all: Dazzled from midday sun, -1 on all attacks)

*Berserker:*   -23/19 HP , Dead
*Orc 1:*           -1/6 HP, AC 11, Dazzled, Staggered, Evil Eye (-2 AC 8/8 rounds) 
*Orc 2:*           6/6 HP, AC 13, Dazzled, Unconscious
*Orc 3:*           -5/6 HP (alive to -12), AC 13, Dazzled, Staggered [/sblock]

I took Aszar's action for the round (Add my well-wishes to improved health, VV!). Rest of the party is up.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 24, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]Siddhartha the Hunter
*HP*: 2/9
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +1  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +5 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +5 d8+4
*Arrows*: 97/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

_The Stormlords seem to favor Siddhartha today._ The inner contentment does not show on the warrior's face. He brazenly steps forward towards the jinxed orc. He musters through the pain of his shoulder wound, to deliver the final blow needed to fell the orc.

[sblock=Attack 11, Damage 9]+5 +2 Flanking: 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11
 1D8+4 = [5]+4 = 9
[/sblock]

Map after Siddhartha


----------



## Anastrace (Mar 24, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese*

Images of endless books filled Erin's mind, and swords on racks for dueling. Something was wrong though, but she couldn't place it. 

[sblock=Rolls]
Stabilization Roll: 1D20-1 = [14]-1 = 13

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 24, 2015)

*Round 4, mid-round*

[sblock=OOC & updated statuses] Actually, that's not quite enough to take out the Evil Eye'd orc. 2 more points, though, so darn close!

Updating statuses below, and also a heads up so you can consider: after this fight, the survivors will finally have enough XP to level!  So try to stay alive and make the orcs dead, and think about what new and pretty toys you want with your level ups.  


*Wilmorn* 3/12, Str 16/18 
*Erin* -1/8, Prone, Unconscious, Stable,  Str 9/12 
*Siddhartha* 2/9
*Kepli* 5/12 
*Scuttle* 6/6 
*Aszar* 8/8 
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: Aszar: Sleep, Ill Omen
Kepli: CLW
Erin: Arcane Pool 4 / 5 remain

(all: Dazzled from midday sun, -1 on all attacks)

*Berserker:*   -23/19 HP , Dead
*Orc 1:*           -10/6 HP, (Alive to -12)  AC 11, Dazzled, Staggered, Evil Eye (-2 AC 8/8 rounds) 
*Orc 2:*           6/6 HP, AC 13, Dazzled, Unconscious
*Orc 3:*           -5/6 HP (alive to -12), AC 13, Dazzled, Staggered[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 24, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Isn't Siddhartha armed now? I think my AC is back to normal now (18)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 25, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli hurts; she has never felt such pain before.  She clamps down on an involuntary scream and the grinding of her teeth can be heard feet away from where she battles the orc.  Scuttle, already infuriated, shrieks and dives like a demon-possessed bird at the orc that injured his mistress.  Unfortunately, Scuttle's wing catches on the orc's armor and sends the bird spinning.  It is only with wild flapping that the bird manages to right himself and not dive into the ground but in doing so, leaves himself open to the orc's attack.

"We have to end this!"  It isn't certain who her exclamation was intended for but the feeling is clear: the group is seriously wounded.

Kepli attacks the orc and her spear slides into it as easily as it did a moment ago.  And, with the damage done it by Siddhartha, her attack is enough to drop it.
​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]No position change for either Kepli or Scuttle

Scuttle's Hover: [roll0]
Scuttle Standard: Aid Another (Attack for Kepli, so +2 to hit if successful): [roll1]

Kepli Move: none
Standard: Shortspear: [roll2] for [roll3]

EDIT: Scuttle missed his hover by 2.  Not sure what that means but I think a miss by 5 or more and he would plummet to the ground.  I presume his failed hover means he has to move and therefore incurs an AoO.
[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 5
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2015)

*Round 4, mid-round*

[sblock=ooc]I'm seeing conflicting opinions on falling and AoO. While I might rule differently in actual aerial combat, since Scuttle's only high enough to attack (5'), it seems reasonable to me that his falling should work the same way as someone being tripped, which doesn't provoke except with a special feat. If Scuttle tried to fly back up, I'd allow an AoO for the same reason a prone character provokes. Though, of course, that's moot now.[/sblock]

Scuttle flaps and wavers in the air, and the wild ball of feathers falls to the ground. Still, he manages to aid his mistress, whose blade finishes the work Siddhartha had begun. 

One orc remains, menacing the ranger and the tiefling, bleeding and growling against his failing odds. 

[sblock=ooc]*Wilmorn* 3/12, Str 16/18 
*Erin* -1/8, Prone, Stable,  Str 9/12 
*Siddhartha* 2/9
*Kepli* 5/12 
*Scuttle* 6/6 
*Aszar* 8/8 
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: Aszar: Sleep, Ill Omen
Kepli: CLW
Erin: Arcane Pool 4 / 5 remain

(all: Dazzled from midday sun, -1 on all attacks)

*Berserker:*   Dead
*Orc 1:*           Dead 
*Orc 2:*           6/6 HP, AC 13, Dazzled, Unconscious
*Orc 3:*           -5/6 HP (alive to -12), AC 13, Dazzled, Staggered  [/sblock]

        *GM:*  Okay, [MENTION=6780165]grtrtle[/MENTION] , bring it home. Don't forget Siddhartha's giving you a flanking bonus, too.      

*CURRENT MAP*


----------



## grtrtle (Mar 26, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival
Weapon Attack and Damage
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!)
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

As if the berserker's rage infused Wilmorn, the ranger brings the morningstar around violently, and drives it into the last standing orc. The force of the blow brings the enemy to the ground. Breathing heavily from the exertions of the combat, Wilmorn keeps a tight grip on the weapon as he looks about for another enemy to vanquish.

[sblock=OOC]SA Morningstar attack. 2H. PA -1/+3. Flanking +2.

Morningstar 2H PA with Flanking: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15
1D8+7 = [2]+7 = 9


Yeah team!
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 26, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]*Siddhartha the Hunter*
*HP*: 2/17
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +2  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +6 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +6 d8+4
*Arrows*: 97/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Despite his own pain, he shouts out to Aszar. *"Merman, hurry up! Can you help the demon girl?"* The witch walks a bit further, and silently acknowledges Siddhartha. He looks at his turtles, then looks back to Erin. He clasps his 'hands' together, and suddenly a iridescent stream of water rushes from Aszar to the tiefling. Aszar nods his head, as her lifeforce generously returns.

Siddhartha makes sure to pick up his bow and then steps over to the sleeping orc. He kicks the creature's weapons away. Raising his sword arm to a towering height, he pauses. *"Siddhartha kill?"* He looks to his companions for a response, his gaze subconsciously resting on Kepli.

[sblock=Aszar]Not sure if I could take an action for Aszar, well I did. If not, that's cool. Just trying to help things along. 
CLW on Erin: 1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2015)

*GM:*  Combat over! Huzzah! Everyone levels to 2 with 1460 XP. Get to updating thos sheets, you'll need it. 

Erin is healed to full by Aszar's healing hex, so she's conscious again. Let me know what you're doing next with all those bloody & sleeping orcs, but for now we're out of rounds.


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]It might also be worth your time at this juncture, as you decide how to use your healing resources, to take a peek at that first post and the "treasure" section...  [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 26, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Do we get time-based xp and gold too? Maybe at the end of the adventure?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]The XP the PCs are at as listed in the previous post includes time based XP. You woudn't have hit 2nd level without it.   Time based gold is only ever awarded at the end of the adventure so far as I'm aware. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 27, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli sags visibly; hunched over and cradling her wound she lets the bloody head of her spear drop to the ground.  She glances up, eyes full of pain, and her gaze meets Siddhartha's.  A brief moment and she gives the warrior a sharp nod.

"Wounded as we are we can't take a risk with waking the orc.  I say kill it."  She doesn't think Aszar would object but glances over at Erin and Wilmorn to see if they will speak up against the action.

Scuttle walks around next to the dead orc Kepli helped fell.  He looks around almost as if wondering if anyone saw his spectacular flop to the ground or maybe he's pretending that he meant to do that (with birds, it's hard to tell).
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +10 (+12 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 5
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance
*Special:*
Concentration +6
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6  Current: 6
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 6 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +4 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 28, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]*Siddhartha the Hunter*
*HP*: 2/17
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +2  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +6 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +6 d8+4
*Arrows*: 97/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

_Silence is consent._ With a newfound sense of strength, Siddhartha's blade comes down on the sleeping victim. Just to make sure, he violently strikes again. A coup-de-grace of the highest degree.

Without any trace of emotion. *"What is plan?"*

[sblock=Rolls]Coup-de-grace: 2D8+8 = [1, 4]+8 = 13

Coup-de-grace: 2D8+8 = [8, 5]+8 = 21
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 29, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli doesn't let Siddhartha work alone at this grisly task and she moves to make sure of the dead orcs.  It is awkward work with her spear but she does it.  She flings blood from her spear to the dirt as she intones a litany to the spirits.  Scuttle manages to get underfoot and ends up speckled with blood but Kepli seems to think it is his due.  Once certain all the orcs are dead she will begin the equally gruesome task of searching the corpses for anything of use, information or monetary valuables.

"We should drag the bodies into the underbrush first."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, +1
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, +1
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Mar 31, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese*




Still a bit woozy from her near death experience, Erin nods grimly at Kepli. "I agree, hiding their bodies is the best plan." She sheathes her blade, and sits down for a moment to clear her head.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 31, 2015)

Siddhartha assists in the dirty work, but has yet to conceive a plan. That might take a while.


----------



## jkason (Apr 1, 2015)

As the party drags the bloody bodies from the road, there appears no further sign of threat. If the orcs had any other backup, it's nowhere to be seen. How long before they might be missed by the main camp, too, remains a mystery. 

For now, the noonday sun beats down on the beaten and bloody party as they try to collect their thoughts, nurse their wounds, and settle on a course of action beyond the disposal of bodies.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 1, 2015)

Siddhartha takes a respite under the shade of a large tree. He spends some time taking a close look inspecting his nearly fatal shoulder wound. *"Siddhartha is sorry he let you all down."*


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 2, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli stands panting from the exertion and wipes a sheen of sweat from her brow.  She sees how refreshed Erin seems after Aszar's magic and wonders if the others could get a taste of healing as well.  Or maybe not.  She is battered but doesn't feel too terrible.  She looks up at the sun for only the briefest of moments before turning back to Siddhartha and Erin, Aszar and Wilmorn.

"That was... rougher than I expected.  But we've been hired to do a job and we need to at least see if we can discover more than our employer already told us.  I think we should continue to sneak to the meeting place and learn what we can.  Opinions?"
​[/section]
[sblock=OOC]I never got an answer to the question of what the orcs were carrying.  Anything useful/valuable?[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, +1
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, +1
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 2, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese*

Erin nods at Kepli's suggestion. "It makes sense, but are we ready to take on a whole camp? Those orcs gave us a good thrashing. Whatever we decide, we should figure it out quickly before they come looking for these" she points to where they dragged off the bodies "bastards. If we need to rest, then we had best find a good hiding spot."


----------



## jkason (Apr 2, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]Gah. Sorry about that, GE. I totally missed the body search.[/sblock]

Before abandoning the bodies, the party loots them; it's the least they deserve for nearly dying. 

Most of the gear is relatively mundane: Armor and melee weapons. The berserker, however, has two vials hidden close to his chest. They have the same coloring as the vials the party took from the goblins but hadn't had time yet to identify.

Aszar shrugs at Kepli's suggestion.

"My patron can only bless a soul's wounds once per day," he says. "After that, I cannot help anyone with magics. I'd need a wand or potion, which take longer to use."

[sblock=Loot Breakdown]

On Berserker leader: 
Scale mail (50 gp)
Greataxe (20 gp)
Two vials of ?? (??? gp)
Javelins (2) (2 gp)

On Orcs (each, so x3): 

Studded leather armor (25 gp)
Falchion (75 gp)
Javelins (4) (4 gp)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 5, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli squeezes Siddhartha's shoulder, making sure that she doesn't hit a wound as she does so.

"You did not let us down; we survived didn't we?  Now, stop fretting."  The shaman shakes her head at Erin's questioning their readiness.  "No, I don't think we can take on a whole camp.  At least, not without a bunch of reinforcements which we don't have.  I'm just suggesting we spy a little, find out what we're facing since we still don't know who's calling the shots on this caper.  But I'm willing to listen if you have another idea."

Kepli waves at the accumulated gear scavenged from the orcs.  "Anyone need any of this stuff, take it.  Otherwise, I'd suggest hiding it and picking it up on our way back to Venza."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, +1
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, +1
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 6, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese, Magus Initiate*

Erin nods, "Well Wilmorn and I can help with the recon aspect. Help give us an idea what we're facing. I'm game if you are Wilmorn." She smiles at Wilmorn. "I'm a little worried if you can't heal us Aszar, but if we need to forge ahead, let's do so with the utmost caution." That said, she uses her cantrips to clean the blood from her robes.4


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 6, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]*Siddhartha the Hunter*
*HP*: 2/17
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +2  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +6 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +6 d8+4
*Arrows*: 97/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

*"Siddhartha stays back."* He helps out Kepli in looting the fallen, and hiding the spoils in some nearby bushes. _There is something about Kepli. Something warm, and inviting. She reminds Siddhartha of his sister, Pria_.

Once complete, he decides to climb a tree. Once in the tree, he takes out his bow, and sits their and waits. *"Siddhartha must close his eyes for a few moments. Shout if there is trouble."*

[sblock=OOC]Wants to rest for up to eight hours if possible, if they are gone that long. Also, I can still post updates from my phone, but can only promise to do regular full updates starting next Monday. I don't think I've held us back too much though.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 7, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli peers up at the midday sun and then at Siddhartha perched in the tree.  The man was odd, to say the least, and Kepli could see how he could rub someone the wrong way but for some reason she felt compelled to watch out for him.  She shades her eyes and watches as Scuttle flies up to investigate what the man is doing.  The bird lands on a branch near Siddhartha and makes not-so-quiet and certainly annoying high-pitched shrieks as he hops closer.

She hands the two mystery vials to Erin though most of her attention is still on Siddhartha.  "Can you take a look at these, please?"  Kepli finally shrugs and turns back to Erin.  "I feel... a nagging.  It's hard to explain but I've learned the feeling means the spirits are trying to get my attention.  Putting myself into a receptive state of mind will take a bit of time but I think it is something that I should do."
​[/section]
[sblock=OOC]IIRC, this encounter began around midday.  I think it is too early to stop for a night's rest.  However, Francis John, I think Siddhartha should have more current hit points than you have listed in his mini-stats.  If you were at 2 hp when you went up a level, you should add the 6 hp you gained to your current total as well.  I think he should have 8 hp total right now, but you and   [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] would have to verify.

Also, Kepli (and Erin, too) could spend a bit of time to fill their unfilled spell slots, if it is ok with jkason.  If Kepli only fills her open 1st level spell then it would be less than 1/4 of her spells and would only take 15 minutes to do so.  She would prepare a Cure Light and cast it on the most wounded of us.

Thirdly, any news from Voda Vosa and grtrtle?[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, +1
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, +1
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 7, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese, Magus Initiate*




Looking at the vials, Erin says "Well, I don't have the right spell to try and identify them. If we have time, I can ready the right spell for the job. It'll take some time though." 

[sblock=ooc]
If we have enough time to prepare spells thanks to leveling up, then I can try and identify those vials. I'll be changing out my spells if possible. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:17 (11 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +6
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Linguistics +10, Profession (Cook) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +12

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +6, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 7, 2015)

Aszar inchworms his way over, muttering something in the gurgling language of his people. His eyes seem to glaze over as he looks at the vials in Erin's hands, then he grins. Which, given Aszar's general demeanor, is slightly unsettling.

"These are healing draughts," he announces. "Since they look like what we found on the goblins, I expect that's what those other two vials are, as well."

[sblock=ooc]GlassEye is right on all counts. It's around midday. Since the document you had said the forward position was only there for recruits for a couple of hours at midday, it's also unlikely the orcs you just killed wouldn't be missed well before you took a full 8 hours to rest if you chose to do so. You'd also be continuing in the middle of the night when you don't all have darkvision, so keep that in mind.

Siddhartha (and everyone, for that matter) gets to add level up HP to what he already had. He just doesn't get to auto-heal what he lost, so his HP total moves from 2 to 8, which is more HP, but still -7 from his max. 

Aszar has Detect Magic prepared, so I just auto ran him to try the Spellcraft check, which he passed brilliantly. The potions are CLW potions. So are the two you snagged from the goblins, so you have 4 total to distribute as you choose. Note that whoever uses them will need to debit their cost (50 gp) / count them as part of their final payout, since they're part of the adventure loot. 

Not seen anything from either, but we'll throw in mentions in case: [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] , [MENTION=6780165]grtrtle[/MENTION] , if you're about, feel free to chime in. [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 7, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]How did we get the number 8? I had two, then level up would be 10-2-1=7? Should it be 9?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 7, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]







FrancisJohn said:


> How did we get the number 8? I had two, then level up would be 10-2-1=7? Should it be 9?




I didn't actually look at your level up, apologies. The important part is that Sid is down 7 HP from the fight. If his level up Hp are 7 rather than 6, that's fine, so long as he's -7 from his full HP. [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 7, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]that works for me![/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 8, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli beams at Aszar showing her appreciation and takes one vial to hand to Erin and the second to set aside for Siddhartha when he climbs down.  She move away from the group, away from the bodies, away from their stash of goods to a little clearing where she chants in a low-voiced monotone to what looks to be nothing.  Scuttle leaves off pestering Siddhartha and flies down to Kepli.  He paces around the shaman with his feathers puffed up and looking even more disgruntled than normal.

Before the sun has traveled the distance of an hour Kepli leaves off and stands.  She brushes a clinging leaf from her backside, turns, and approaches the others.

"We should go and see what we can see before this group is missed.  Does anyone need spell or potion before we head out?"
​[/section]
[sblock=OOC]Kepli will spend the 15-ish minutes to prepare CLW.
[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, +1
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 8, 2015)

"Let me work on my spells, then I'll be ready for scouting that camp." With that, Erin takes up a spot on the ground and opens her spellbook losing herself in the arcane glyphs.

[sblock=ooc]
If we have enough time to prepare spells thanks to leveling up, then I'll take the time to prep detect magic and shocking grasp
[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:17 (11 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +6
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/1 Mirror Strike

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Linguistics +10, Profession (Cook) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +12

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +6, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 9, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]No worries. GE, you can fill Kepli's other new slot (orison) if you like, too. I have to figure out if I can adjust the final encounter if it turns out it's just the three of you left, anyway, I'm afraid, since it seems we may be down two PCs...[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 9, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]
Can you npc the two of them while they are gone?
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 9, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]If it were just NPCing them, I'd just ask you folks to take a hand in them (I really hate making PC choices in combat I'm running), but the big bug of it is that neither character has been levelled up, and I definitely can't make level up choices for someone else's character. 

I can hand them over to you guys to NPC as 1st levels, I guess, though I still may need to look at the final encounter, then, since I built it assuming the party would be 2nd by then.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 9, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]id feel more comfortable moving Wilmorn, if that's alright. If I had to vote though, I'd say let's finish at as three pcs. I am alright with any option though, no worries. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2015)

OOC: Still here, not able to post, but managed to update Aszar to level 2 (I think). Hope that helps.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 13, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli and Erin finish their studies and whatever it was that Kepli was doing (it didn't look like praying) about the same time.  Kepli shoots the other woman a look of commiseration and moves over to the tree where Siddhartha is napping or meditating (she isn't quite sure) and throws a pinecone up at the man.

"Hey!  We have work to do.  Come on down.  Don't make me send Scuttle up there!"  She turns away chuckling to herself and winks at Erin.  "At this point, I'm not sure we really know enough to make a plan.  I suggest we go and decide on the wing, so to speak."  She hefts her pack onto her shoulders.  "I may not be the most stealthy but I _have_ been watching how you and Wilmorn do it and I think I can manage."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 13, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]*Siddhartha the Hunter*
*HP*: 2/17
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +2  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +6 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +6 d8+4
*Arrows*: 97/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

The man in the tree wordlessly acquiesces to Kepli's suggestion. *"Siddhartha will come, but will stay back a bit."

[sblock=OOC]What are we doing about the two MIA players?[/sblock]
*


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 14, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese, Magus Initiate*




"If you'd like to accompany us, by all means. Scuttle's help in scouting would be appreciated." 

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:17 (11 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +6
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 2/2 Mirror Strike, Shocking Grasp

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Linguistics +10, Profession (Cook) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +12

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +6, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 14, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]Aszar being leveled up is a good thing, especially since he's secondary (thought limited) healing support. 

If one of you would be willing to robo-run Aszar and the another Wilmorn during your scouting run, that would be ideal. When we get to any combat encounter, if Wilmorn isn't leveled / back yet, we'll knock him out and shove him to the side, since I'm not comfortable doing partial leveling for another individual. [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 14, 2015)

[sblock=Wilmorn]I'll run the ranger. Can we use him in combat even if he is still level 1?[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 14, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2 
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival 
Weapon Attack and Damage 
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!) 
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

The dapper ranger finishes licking his own wounds. *"I suppose I can help lead the scout team again. Master's wisdom has paid off for me so far."* _I hope._


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 14, 2015)

[sblock=marching order]unless some objects, I gues we can do two rows of 3 , 40 feet apart. Front row Wilmorn scuttle tiefling, back row fish guy Kepli siddhartha. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 15, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli shrugs and looks to the side avoiding Erin's eyes.

"Yes, well...  I'm not good at it by any means.  A walk in the woods one day won't give me your level of skill so it might be best if I stay back with Aszar."  Aszar grunts and looks pointedly at his horse.  "I don't think we should get too far apart though.  It turned out to be nearly deadly last time.  Scuttle will fly along with you.  Or as 'along with' as it gets with Scuttle.  Lead on, Erin."

Hearing his name a couple of time the bird tilts his head towards Kepli, makes a strained croak and takes a hop towards the tiefling.
​[/section]
[sblock=OOC]I've played witches before so if it helps, jkason, I'll run Aszar if you want me to.[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 16, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese, Magus Initiate*

"Alright scouts, let's get moving. This camp isn't going to come to us after all." That said Erin waits for Wilmorn and Kepli, and then sets off. 

[sblock=OOC]
Stealth Check: 1D20+12 = [7]+12 = 19

Perception: 1D20-1 = [3]-1 = 2

I'm pretty sure I've lost the forest for the trees. lol
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2015)

The group, finally agreed, collects themselves and heads in the direction their map tells them the camp should be. Hoping to avoid more encounters like the orcs, they slip off the path, working their way through the trees and hoping not to find (or at least not to come to the attention to) any parols. 

[sblock=ooc]Great. Thanks for picking them up, folks. I appreciate it.

Did anyone drink CLW potions? I think Kepli handed them to some hurt people, but I may have overlooked rolls for the healing. If so, just smack me with a link so I can get stats updated in my status tracker. 

As for fighting with level 1 Wilmorn, I'm really hesitant. We're in a bit of a catch-22 here, since I feel like you might need him, but that he may just be squish-bait as lvl 1. Lemme consider. 

In the meantime, let's get some stealth and perception from everyone else. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 17, 2015)

OOC: I think you can level the automatics for him (HP, defences, BAB, etc) and leave open feats and skill choices. That way he wont be so squishy


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 21, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman (+Aszar)*

[section]
Kepli tries her hardest to move silently through the woods and manages to do a decent job of it.  She would like to think that she would do even better on the decks of the halfling boats where she was raised but truth is she probably wouldn't.

"Good thing I'm back here," she mutters to Siddhartha and Aszar.  Aszar stares at Kepli with his cold, undecipherable and almost fish-like gaze.  He moves slowly, painfully so, but is remarkably silent.  Klot'kar nips Aszars headfin as if to say 'Pay attention.'

Scuttle flies ahead with Erin and Wilmorn.  He flies twenty or so feet ahead and lands on a branch to wait for everyone to catch up.  A couple of times he flies in the wrong direction and has to fly catch up himself though maybe he was just following something he found interesting.
​[/section]
[sblock=OOC]Kepli Perception: _: 1D20+11 = [9]+11 = 20
Kepli Stealth: _: 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17

Scuttle Perception: _: 1D20+10 = [8]+10 = 18
Scuttle Stealth: _: 1D20+14 = [17]+14 = 31

Aszar Perception: _: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5
Aszar Stealth: _: 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17

Klot'kar Perception: _: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22

[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 21, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini  Stats]*Siddhartha the Hunter*
*HP*: 2/17
*AC*: 18  *FF*:14  *T*:14
*CMB*: +5  *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +2  *Reflex*: +4  *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3  *Stealth*: +2
*Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +6 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +6 d8+4
*Arrows*: 97/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1[/sblock]

Siddhartha readies his bow, packs his belongings, and sets out in back watching the ranger and tiefling from afar.

[sblock=Perception 13 Stealth 20]Perception +3 Stealth +2: 1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13
1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20
[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Siddhartha was not given and did not take any potions as of yet. Also, didn't get the notification email for updates. Sorry for the late post.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 21, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2 
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival 
Weapon Attack and Damage 
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!) 
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

A grim determination takes over the ranger. *"Let's move!"*

[sblock=Perception 19 Stealth 23]Perception +6 and Stealth +6 for Wilmorn: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 21, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]@FrancisJohn , Kepli explicitly earmarked a potion for Siddhartha here. The post specified "when he got down," so I suppose there might be confusion there, but the potion was / is available. So far as I know, drinking one doesn't impact stealth or perception. You're also welcome to forego the potion and go into the Grand Guignol without full HP. Entirely your call. 

 [MENTION=6700202]Anastrace[/MENTION] , I've been told by other parties (who wanted me to pass on the message) that your PM box is full. I've behind on my own PM's, though, so you may have already resolved that. Sorry if the heads up is redundant. 

I'm going to assume Aszar is riding his horse, because it would basically be impossible for you folks to make the camp if you were hampered by his natural speed. [/sblock]

The group moves on, sticking out of direct sight lines, with Wilmorn putting his nature lore to the test as he uses the map from the goblins to navigate you toward your goal.

You encounter no further patrols on your way through the wood. Whether that means there are none or you happened through their territory while they were elsewhere is uncertain. All you know is, as the sun is about an hour from sinking behind the trees, you catch sight of a run down fort. 

Wilmorn and Erin slink forward as the others wait just behind. The cover around the fort walls is frightfully thin, but the pair -- with the uncharacteristically quiet seagull in tow -- find a few scrub trees to hunker behind as they look upward. 

The forward party members spot the head of an orc patrolling the wall, squinting into the sunlight. He doesn't notice the pair. Or if he does, he gives no sign of alarm. Given the way the light seemed to bother your last adversaries, you suspect the watchman may have limited visibility during the day. 

*MAP*

[sblock=ooc]I stuck "back row" folks off the map. Assume you're a move action away from emerging effectively where Wilmorn, Erin, and Scuttle are. Orc didn't beat anyone's stealth checks, though as noted, there's no cover directly between the last of the trees and the wall, so plan accordinglty. 

Orc currently has partial cover due to your angle and that diagonal wall in your way. 

Rubble is difficult terrain. Treat accordingly. 

I didn't black out the middle of the fort, but you probably shouldn't assume that what you're seeing on the current map is all there is to see inside there.  [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 21, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Siddhartha the Hunter*
*HP*: 12/17
*AC*: 18 *FF*:14 *T*:14
*CMB*: +5 *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +2 *Reflex*: +4 *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3 *Stealth*: +2
*Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +6 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +6 d8+4
*Arrows*: 97/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

Siddhartha takes out the potion from Kepli, holds up the potion to her looking for reassurance. She nods, and he quickly drinks the vial. He instantly feels better and gives her an unexpected smile. *"Siddhartha can move up and shoot the target from here, if Kepli like."*

[sblock=Potion +3 hp]Potion CLW: 1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 23, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman (+Aszar)*

[section]
Kepli frowns a little and shakes her head.

"Not just yet, Siddhartha.  I'm not sure we're up to assaulting a fortress no matter how ramshackle.  Other ideas?"
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 24, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese, Magus Initiate*

Erin looks over at Wilmorn, quickly points at the orc and shrugs. For the moment, she focuses on remaining hidden.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 24, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2 
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival 
Weapon Attack and Damage 
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!) 
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

The ranger sits their in silence confounded by the current situation. _Master never told me how to assault a fortress! Hurrumph....._


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 24, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Siddhartha the Hunter*
*HP*: 12/17
*AC*: 18 *FF*:14 *T*:14
*CMB*: +5 *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +2 *Reflex*: +4 *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3 *Stealth*: +2
*Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +6 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +6 d8+4
*Arrows*: 97/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]
*"Siddhartha is open to all ideas."* Next, he does what Siddhartha does best: waiting. He moves up to the forward position with the others, and waits there with arrow trained on the guard. If the guard shows any signs of acknowledgement, he fires.

Map After Siddhartha

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action*: Continued stealth move until on the map
*Readied Action*: Ranged Attack with Deadly Aim +5 d8+4
*Free Action*: Load arrow if necessary[/sblock]
[sblock=Thoughts]I am drawing blanks on how to handle the situation. Sorry [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 24, 2015)

As the party takes its own whispered counsel, the orc turns away, though it hasn't yet moved when another voice brakes the quiet.

"Oi!" come a female voice. "I've got this side. It told you: keep your fool, smelly self on that end watching the breach in the wall! With only a handful of us here until your stupid cousins come back -- hopefully with recruits instead of bloody heads this time -- that hole's our big weak spot until we can plug it!"

None of you are in a position to see the owner of the other voice, which seems to come from further west. maybe outside the wall, maybe atop it. It's hard to say. At least, you think with vague relief, this one speaks Low Landellian.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 24, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Siddhartha the Hunter*
*HP*: 12/17
*AC*: 18 *FF*:14 *T*:14
*CMB*: +5 *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +2 *Reflex*: +4 *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3 *Stealth*: +2
*Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +6 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +6 d8+4
*Arrows*: 97/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

Siddhartha's gladiatorial sense kicks in. *"Erin, can you and Wilmorn sneak around the whole encampment next to the wall, so we can ambush them around the main entrance? Siddhartha and the rest will draw them towards us."*


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 24, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2 
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival 
Weapon Attack and Damage 
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!) 
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

*"Siddhartha.... eerrrm, uummmm, how do we know that there is only one entrance? I mean, Erin and I can find out while you wait here. We'll shout for help if we need it! Erin, will you come with me?"*

[sblock=Silly me!]Just because I know there is one entrance doesn't mean that Siddhartha does. Oops![/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 24, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli nods and scratches her chin as she thinks over Siddhartha's question to Erin and Wilmorn.

"I think that's a good idea.  I can't think of any better, anyways."  She contemplates a little more then adds some suggestions of her own.  "I can sleep either the group that comes out to greet us or the one on the wall; I'm sure my spell will reach that far.  I have other enhancements that I can use and I've been talking to Aszar, he has some also."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 26, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese, Magus Initiate*




Erin nods. "Ok Wilmorn, let's keep looking. Let's try to the north first, and make our way around if needed." Erin unsheathes her sword. "I'm ready."

New Map

[sblock=OOC]
Stealth Check: 1D20+12 = [18]+12 = 30

Perception: 1D20-1 = [8]-1 = 7

Move Action, Move up and along the wall, draw sword as she moves
[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:17 (11 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +6
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 2/2 Mirror Strike, Shocking Grasp

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Linguistics +10, Profession (Cook) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +12

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +6, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 27, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2 
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival 
Weapon Attack and Damage 
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!) 
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

*"Right, Erin.... let's go!"* The ranger readies his chakram, and is off! Although alert, perhaps he is a bit too eager as he bumbles along the outside of the fort.

Map after Wilmorn

[sblock=Stealth 8 Perception 19]Stealth and Perception: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8
1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 28, 2015)

Wilmorn's suddenly lead feet don't appear to alert the Orc as the pair start to make their way around the fort's wall. A promising collapsed point near the north end turns out to be useless, as whatever building butted up against the wall has similarly collapsed, blocking the way through. The pair continue, hugging the wall, Erin cringing as Wilmorn seems to find every twig and cracking shell on the ground as the make their way around. 

[sblock=ooc]I was going to just fast forward you all the way around, since I have the rolls I need there, but since it's a bit of a trek, I wanted to give anyone else a chance if they wanted to do anything else to prepare. 

If there's not other preparation, I'll finish moving you around the outer wall on your scouting trip.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 29, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Siddhartha the Hunter*
*HP*: 12/17
*AC*: 18 *FF*:14 *T*:14
*CMB*: +5 *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +2 *Reflex*: +4 *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3 *Stealth*: +2
*Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +6 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +6 d8+4
*Arrows*: 97/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

Hearing the commotion, Siddhartha acts. *"No time left to waste!"* He hustles in advancing his position, and looses his shot at the orc on the wall. Unfortunately his trips over a piece of debris and his arrow flies nowhere near its intended target. He curses.

[sblock=Attack 7]point blank / deadly aim: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
 1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7
[/sblock]

[sblock=Thanks]Sorry for the confusion on the surprise round. Also, thread email notifications didn't work for me over the last few days and I didn't see that things happened... sorry!"[/sblock]

Map after Siddhartha


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 30, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman (+Aszar)*

[section]
As Erin and Wilmorn head off to scout round the old fort Kepli moves up to join Siddhartha closer to the guard they saw.  She smiles and nods at Siddhartha then pops the knuckles of both hands wincing at the loud sound they make.  Now she's ready to cast her spell but holds off since she can't see the others that were speaking at the moment.  Scuttle hops from tree branch to tree branch trying to figure out what Kepli and Siddhartha find so fascinating (he may have to fly over and find out).

Aszar considers trying to get closer and leave his horse farther back but opts instead to stay mounted and ready to ride forward at need.  It will be less quiet but if the need arises, quiet is probably the last thing that will be on the group's mind.  He waits for a signal or for battle to be joined.
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 30, 2015)

*Surprise Round*

[sblock=ooc]Because of the nature of the party split, it doesn't matter so much this time around, but for future reference: You can ready a Standard, Move, Swift, or Free action, but "ready action," no matter the type readied, takes a Standard. You can't ready all your actions for a turn; in that case, you're really just using the Delay action, anyway. 

Like I said, it's not really relavent this go 'round, but I thought it a reasonable opportunity to clear it up against future need. [/sblock]

The others steel themselves against need as Erin and Wilmorn make the long trek along the wall. Aszar checks his fit in the saddle, Kepli calls to mind her magics, and Siddhartha draws a bead on the inattentive Orc on the wall. 

The pair of scouts make it almost all the way around, finding no success at discovering easy entrance. They pass first one battlement tower, then another. It's as the round the second that Erin catches sight of another body on the wall: A human wearing gleaming scale mail, carrying a shield in her left hand and a javelin in the right. This is likely the voice they heard before. 

The tiefling makes a subtle gesture to alert Wilmorn, but the ranger not only manages to miss it, he doesn't even notice Erin's stopped moving until he stumbles loudly into her back. 

The warrior on the wall isn't nearly so oblivious. Her head snaps to and her eyes lock on Wilmorn and Erin. She raises her javelin, shouting "Intruders!"

*CURRENT MAP*

[sblock=Environmental Notes]* Any square with debris in it is difficult terrain.

* Targets on the wall have a cover bonus against ranged attacks from anyone in a ground-level square adjacent to the wall. 

* Targets on the wall have a cover bonus against ranged attacks which pass through more than 1 plane of walls (e.g., the orc has a bonus against Siddhartha at his current position).

* Targets in gound-level squares adjascent to the wall have a cover bonus against ranged attacks from anyone on the wall. [/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Distance and the Dazzled condition were Wilmorn's friends against the Orc, but that truly awful Stealth score was never going to make it past the human, I'm afraid.

The good news is that the party won initiative. 

Right now we're in the surprise round. Wilmorn and Erin can each take one Standard or Move action (but not both) before the human. Everyone on the other side of the map, however, will have to wait until Round 1 (after the human acts from the wall). 

DM fiat: for the course of this battle, I'm giving Wilmorn a base level power-up to correspond with the level he should, by all rights, be: he gains 9 HP, +1 BAB, +1 Fort and Reflex saves. 

Also, _for the duration of this fight only_ he can gain the benefit of one of the Ranger fighting styles. I'm not locking someone else's character in, but it also seems unfair to deny a 2nd level Ranger the ability he should have. We'll call it a weird deific intervention that Wilmorn can't explain. Maybe he's been possessed by his former mentor. Who knows? 

That said, current stats. LOOK THESE OVER NOW FOR ERRORS OR FOREVER DEAL WITH THE CONSEQUENCES:

Party:

*Wilmorn* 21/21, Str 16/18 
*Erin* 14/14, Str 9/12 
*Siddhartha* 12/17
*Kepli* 13/20 
*Scuttle* 6/6 
*Aszar* 14/14
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 


Baddies:

*Human*: 40/40, AC 17 (T:9, FF:16)
*Orc* 6/6, AC 13 (T:10, FF:13), Dazzled (-1 attacks & Perception)
Anyone else in or around the fort:  like I'm telling... [/sblock]

Wilmorn and Erin are up.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 30, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Scuttle should have 10 hit points.  Thanks. [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (May 2, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2 
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival 
Weapon Attack and Damage 
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!) 
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

Wilmorn panics, as he has never been part of this sort of adventure before. He scampers a few steps and whips his chakram at the first threat, the human on the wall. He is unsure if it even hits as he shouts out as loudly as possible. *"GANG.... THE JIG IS UP!"*

Map after Wilmorn

[sblock=attack roll 22/damage 12]attack human +2 dex +2 bab +2 favored: 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22
1D8+3 = [7]+3 = 10[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Not sure if anything hit with the cover bonus. If it's not clear, I want to stay adjacent to the wall so he gets the cover bonus too. I also forgot to add the +2 favored enemey bonus into the damage. (But I did the attack).[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 7, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman (+Aszar)*

[section]
Kepli waits over in the small grove with Siddhartha and Aszar as Wilmorn and Erin scout.  She looks over at Siddhartha with a frown.

"I don't know.  This separation has me on edge."
​[/section]
[sblock=OOC]Ok, it's been just shy of a week since you called for actions in the surprise round, jkason.  I suggest we try to move on if we can.
Rolling some perception checks to see if Wilmorn's yell was heard.
Kepli: Perception: 1D20+11 = [1]+11 = 12
Aszar: Perception: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 7, 2015)

As the human tries to shuffle right into her position, Erin lets out a huff, grabs his arm, and swings him in front of her.

Wilmorn, following through on the momentum, lets fly both his warning and his chakram. The ranger's luck seems to have turned, as the bladed circle flies just right to make it over the wall and into the shoulder of the human sounding the alert. 

She calls out in pain and anger, and seems ready to retaliate, but then disappears from view. the scouting pair hear the clatter of metal on stone as the woman moves, calling out, "Form on me! Invaders!"

On the other side of the wall, the cries first from the unknown female voice, then from Wilmorn himself, are unmistakable. You hear the loud clang of metal and a cry of pain, and see the orc you've been watching turn his attention toward the noise, as well. 

*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=Environmental Notes]* Any square with debris in it is difficult terrain.

* Targets on the wall have a cover bonus (+4 AC) against ranged attacks from anyone in a ground-level square adjacent to the wall. 

* Targets on the wall have a cover bonus (+4 AC) against ranged attacks which pass through more than 1 plane of walls (e.g., the orc has a bonus against Siddhartha at his current position).

* Targets in gound-level squares adjascent to the wall have a cover bonus (+4 AC) against ranged attacks from anyone on the wall.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]My apologies for the delay. Wilmorn had taken both a move and a standard, and Erin hadn't taken anything, and I wound up locked trying to make a decision on how to adjudicate it. My compromise is that Erin effectively sacrificed her move action to give Wimorn the position he needed to make his throw. It's not RAW, but it's also not game-breaking, so: rule 0. 

So: Erin yanks Wilmorn into position. Wilmorn thows and hits. Human enters rage and moves out of sight (I moved her off the edge of the map just to remove her from sight. She's not magically behind you now) . End of surprise round. 

Begin round 1. The party has initiative, so that Orc is still flat footed. However many others are behind the wall, you still don't know unless you move into a position that lets you see them. 

*Wilmorn* 21/21, Str 16/18 
*Erin* 14/14, Str 9/12 
*Siddhartha* 12/17
*Kepli* 13/20 
*Scuttle* 10/10 
*Aszar* 14/14
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: Aszar: Sleep, Ill Omen, 
Kepli: CLW
Erin: Arcane Pool 4 / 5 remain, Aszar's Healing Hex
Siddhartha: potion CLW
Wilmorn: Chakram

*Human:* 28/40, AC 17 (T:9, FF:16), Rage
*Orc:* 6/6, AC 13 (T:10, FF:13), Dazzled (-1 attacks & Perception)
Anyone else in or around the fort: still not telling... [/sblock]

Party is aware there's been warning and commotion, but no one but Wilmorn and Erin appears to have been spotted. Have at.


----------



## Anastrace (May 9, 2015)

*Erin Vanesse, Magus Initiate*



"Damn, damn, damn! Wilmorn I'm doubling back to the main gate. Coming?"

New Map

[sblock=Actions]
Double Move circling back to the main gate. 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:17 (11 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +6
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 2/2 Mirror Strike, Shocking Grasp

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Linguistics +10, Profession (Cook) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +12

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +6, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (May 9, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Siddhartha the Hunter*
*HP*: 12/17
*AC*: 18 *FF*:14 *T*:14
*CMB*: +5 *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +2 *Reflex*: +4 *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3 *Stealth*: +2
*Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +6 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +6 d8+4
*Arrows*: 96/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

Hearing the commotion, Siddhartha acts. *"No time left to waste!"* He hustles in advancing his position, and looses his shot at the orc on the wall. Unfortunately he trips over a piece of debris and his arrow flies nowhere near its intended target. He curses.

[sblock=Attack 7]point blank / deadly aim: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
 1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7
[/sblock]

[sblock=Thanks]Sorry for the confusion on the surprise round. Also, thread email notifications didn't work for me over the last few days and I didn't see that things happened... sorry!"[/sblock]

Map after Siddhartha


----------



## FrancisJohn (May 9, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2 
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival 
Weapon Attack and Damage 
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!) 
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

The ranger rushes ahead, somehow managing to get his bardiche out in the process. *"Thanks Erin!"

Map after Wilmorn
*


----------



## GlassEye (May 10, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman (+Aszar)*

[section]
Kepli rushed along behind Siddhartha not letting the big man get far ahead of her.  She wanted to use her 'sleep' spell but with a poor view of her enemies and an uncertain number within she held off casting it and opted for something else insted.  Siddhartha felt the light touch of her hand on his shoulder and the magic of potential transfer to him but too late to help his shot.

Scuttle winged along after.  His beak was open and ready to release a war cry or take a chunk out of any enemy that threatened Kepli.

Aszar spurred his mount forward.  He knew he would be called on to save the crazy dry-landers.  Probably sooner rather than later.
​[/section]
New Map
[sblock=OOC]Kepli: Move: follow after Sid (Scuttle follows, looking for trouble)
Standard: Guidance (+1 on one roll) on Sid

Aszar: Move: ride forward to join the others.[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 12, 2015)

The orc on the wall spins around as Siddhartha's arrow flies by him. He calls out something in his native tongue, then runs for the same point at which the human disappeared. 

From inside the crumbling fort, the party hears a singsong chant in the orcish tongue. Though they see no immediate, visible effects, the spellcasters recognize the lilt of magic when they hear it. 

The human comes barelling out of the main gate, javelin in hand. Her eyes, bloodshot and wide, lock on the ranger, and the weapon flies ... wide. The ranger remains untouched for now.

A second orc makes its way over the debris in the broken hole in the wall. He can't make it to Siddhartha, but it seems clear the former gladiator is his target.

Yet a third orc appears in the open gate, slightly behind the human warrior. This one carries a morningstar, and is clothed in furs and covered in bone and feather fetishes. An oversized toad, covered in distended warts, perches on the his shoulder. 

*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=Environmental Notes]* Any square with debris in it is difficult terrain.

* Targets on the wall have a cover bonus (+4 AC) against ranged attacks from anyone in a ground-level square adjacent to the wall. 

* Targets on the wall have a cover bonus (+4 AC) against ranged attacks which pass through more than 1 plane of walls (e.g., the orc has a bonus against Siddhartha at his current position).

* Targets in ground-level squares adjascent to the wall have a cover bonus (+4 AC) against ranged attacks from anyone on the wall.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]The defenders burned most of their actions moving. Only one able to attack was the human, who missed Wilmorn. 

Since it may matter: note that there is rubble between Wilmorn and the human. That makes it difficult terrain, which means he cannot charge. 


*Wilmorn* 21/21, Str 16/18 
*Erin* 14/14, Str 9/12 
*Siddhartha* 12/17
*Kepli* 13/20 
*Scuttle* 10/10 
*Aszar* 14/14
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: Aszar: Sleep, Ill Omen, 
Kepli: CLW
Erin: Arcane Pool 4 / 5 remain, Aszar's Healing Hex
Siddhartha: potion CLW
Wilmorn: Chakram

*Human:* 28/40, AC 17 (T:9, FF:16), Rage, Bless (+1 attack & fear)
*Orc 1:* 6/6, AC 13 (T:10, FF:13), Dazzled (-1 attacks & Perception), Bless (+1 attack & fear)
*Orc 2:*  6/6, AC 13 (T:10, FF:13), Dazzled (-1 attacks & Perception), Bless (+1 attack & fear)
*Orc Shaman:* 19/19, AC 13 (T:9, FF: 13),  Dazzled (-1 attacks & Perception), Bless (+1 attack & fear)

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (May 12, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Siddhartha the Hunter*
*HP*: 12/17
*AC*: 18 *FF*:14 *T*:14
*CMB*: +5 *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +2 *Reflex*: +4 *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3 *Stealth*: +2
*Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +6 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +6 d8+4
*Arrows*: 96/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

Siddhartha draws another arrow, knocks, and releases. This time the arrow lands square in the chest, perhaps due to being on ground level. Caring for none but himself, he withdraws.


Map after Siddhartha

[sblock=actions]Free action: draw arrow
Standard: ranged attack closest orc
Move: 30 ft southwestish[/sblock]

[sblock=rolls]point blank / deadly aim: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (May 12, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2 
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival 
Weapon Attack and Damage 
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!) 
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

Map after Wilmorn

Wilmorn cautiously hustles ahead, bardiche raring to go. As he approaches, he sees how intimidating the human actually is. His swing falls incredibly wide, and his eyes convey a deep sense of fear.

[sblock=rolls]+2 BAB + 3 STR +2 favored -1 power, +3 str +2 favored +2 power: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
1D10+7 = [6]+7 = 13
[/sblock]

[sblock=actions]move: approach human
standard: melee attack[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (May 12, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese, Magus Initiate*




"Don't hog all the fun Wilmorn, I want a piece of him too."

New Map

[sblock=Actions]
Closing in on Wilmorn and the human
[/sblock]


[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:17 (11 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +6
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 2/2 Mirror Strike, Shocking Grasp

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Linguistics +10, Profession (Cook) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +12

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +6, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 12, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman (+Aszar)*

[section]
Kepli is dismayed that Siddhartha ran off instead of standing and fighting.  How is _she_ supposed to face off against an orc?  She hopes the orc either goes after Siddhartha or Wilmorn instead of herself, then instantly feels guilty about it.  Nothing to do for it but continue.  She takes a cautious step back and begins casting her _sleep_ spell.  She had wanted to catch more opponents in its effect but it looked like her enemies weren't going to be cooperative and stand around in little groups while she cast at them.

Scuttle senses the target of Kepli's ire (and he's learning a keen dislike of orcs).  He flies forward with a high pitched shriek and dive bombs the orc trying to peck out its eyes.  Kepli suppresses a groan as her crazed familiar again throws itself into grave danger on her account but keeps up her casting.

Aszar inscrutably watches the crazy land-born from the back of his horse.  The horse isn't so calm about the shrieking bird, the whistling of arrows and the calls starting the battle.  It begins to shy and Aszar is forced to try to rein it in.  Failing, Aszar is forced to work long, valuable seconds trying to calm his mount.
​[/section]
New Map
[sblock=OOC]Kepli: 5 ft step + Full round: cast sleep, target Orc 2

Scuttle: Move as on map (provokes AoO)
Standard: attack: [roll0] for [roll1]

Aszar: Move: Ride [roll2]
[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 13, 2015)

*Round 2*

"Brave human not so brave when you feel Arakan!" the orc decked out in furs and bone growls. He points a clawed finger at Wilmorn, growling and spitting words, and the ranger feels it, welling up within him: unmitigated fear. 

"Gut you for hurting me!" the human woman yells as she recovers from dodging Wilmorn's polearm. She draws her longsword, risking another hit from the longer weapon so that she can get within striking distance. Sure enough, even as he feels the chill of fear, Wilmorn feels the hot burn of a blade strike opening up his side. 

Between Siddhartha's arrow and the bloodthirsty bite of Scuttle, the orc at the breach in the wall wobbles. Like the others you've met before, however, he stays standing when any reasonable creature would lie down and bleed quietly. 

Caught in the rubble, he chooses to vent his ire on the closest target. Kepli's spirit animal nearly loses a wing to the bloody chop of the orc's falchion. Whether through luck or stubbornness, the bird yet lives. 

Both Kepli and Siddhartha catch sight of the orc from the wall as he starts to pick his way through the rubble to come to his companion's aid, though he's still too far away to attack. 

*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=Environmental Notes]* Any square with debris in it is difficult terrain.

* Targets on the wall have a cover bonus (+4 AC) against ranged attacks from anyone in a ground-level square adjacent to the wall. 

* Targets on the wall have a cover bonus (+4 AC) against ranged attacks which pass through more than 1 plane of walls (e.g., the orc has a bonus against Siddhartha at his current position).

* Targets in ground-level squares adjascent to the wall have a cover bonus (+4 AC) against ranged attacks from anyone on the wall.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc] [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] , Scuttle's attack was actually a crit threat. Since the Orc has ferocity, he's staggered either way, it doesn't affect anything else that happens on his turn. Go ahead and roll the confirmation / damage this go 'round and we'll just apply it. 

 [MENTION=6778347]FrancisJohn[/MENTION], A bardiche is actually a reach weapon (attacks 10' out, but can't attack adjascent). I moved Wilmorn back 5' to account for that. 

Enemy actions: 

Orc 2 missed his AoO when Scuttle attacked. 
Orc magic-y guy cast Cause Fear on Wilmorn. He has to make a DC 11 Will save or he'll be forced to flee during his turn from being Frightened (2 rounds). Even if he saves, he's Shaken for 1 round (no need to flee and can take normal actions). Both conditions also come with -2 to attack, further saves, skills, and ability checks. 

The human closes in order to attack. This opens her up to an AoO from Wilmorn due to his reach weapon. Note that he has a -2 to that attack from Shaken or Frightened, depending on how the save goes. 

Unless he manages to do 29 damage with that AoO, she hits Wilmorn for 12 damage. 

Orc 1 double moves. 

Orc 2 attacks Scuttle because he can't 5' step. Hits for 9 damage. The orc also takes 1 point of damage from staying upright.

STATUS

*Wilmorn* 9/21, Str 16/18 (Shaken or Frightened - Will save 11 to determine which)
*Erin* 14/14, Str 9/12 
*Siddhartha* 12/17
*Kepli* 13/20 
*Scuttle* 1/10 
*Aszar* 14/14
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: Aszar: Sleep, Ill Omen, 
Kepli: CLW
Erin: Arcane Pool 4 / 5 remain, Aszar's Healing Hex
Siddhartha: potion CLW
Wilmorn: Chakram

*Human:* 28/40, AC 17 (T:9, FF:16), Rage, Bless (+1 attack & fear)
*Orc 1:*  6/6, AC 13 (T:10, FF:13), Dazzled (-1 attacks & Perception), Bless (+1 attack & fear)
*Orc 2:*  -1/6, AC 13 (T:10, FF:13), Staggered (to -12), Dazzled (-1 attacks & Perception), Bless (+1 attack & fear)
*Orc Shaman:* 19/19, AC 13 (T:9, FF: 13),  Dazzled (-1 attacks & Perception), Bless (+1 attack & fear) (used: Bless, Cause Fear)[/SBLOCK]

Party's up.


----------



## FrancisJohn (May 13, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[/SIZE]* Human Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Bardiche
*Conditions:* Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
*Favored Enemy:*

Human +2 
Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival 
Weapon Attack and Damage 
May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!) 
*Wild Empathy: *1d20-1*
Skills:*
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

*Notes for this trip:*
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

Although terrified out of his mind, Wilmorn stays to fight. Seizing an opportunity as the rager approaches, he takes his free swing. After taking a the bigt hit, he takes a cautious step backwards, and swings again.

[sblock=Fear Save 17]_: 1D20+2 = [17]+2-2 = 17
[/sblock]

[sblock=AoO 5]_: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5
1D10+7 = [3]+7 = 10
[/sblock]

[sblock=Attack 5]_: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5
1D10+7 = [3]+7 = 10
 [/sblock]

[sblock=actions]five foot: east
standard: attack

Those two attacks can't be real can they?[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (May 13, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Siddhartha the Hunter*
*HP*: 12/17
*AC*: 18 *FF*:14 *T*:14
*CMB*: +5 *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +2 *Reflex*: +4 *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3 *Stealth*: +2
*Initiative*: +6
*Unarmed*: C. Longbow SR2 +6 d8+2
*Armed*: Longsword +6 d8+4
*Arrows*: 95/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

Map after Siddhartha

Siddhartha fires again at the same orc, hopefully dodging the manic seagull. His caution proves to be to great as the arrow sails just wide.

[sblock=Attack]_: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12
1D8+4 = [8]+4 = 12


I didn't miss a plus 1 anywhere right? [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 13, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman (+Aszar)*

[section]
Scuttle makes good with his attack though he doesn't do any serious damage.  The orc's attack against Scuttle knocks him spiraling through the air.  Kepli shrieks as blood and feathers spray 'cross the sky.  Luckily her spell is near completion and she manages to finish it off and her magic settles over the orc.  After Scuttle regains control he goes winging off to a tree to nurse his wound.

With her spell complete Kepli looks around for something, anything, that she can do to help.  Aszar is still having difficulty with his horse but she doesn't think that her help will accomplish anything.  Instead, she wonders if Siddhartha had the right idea: skirmish, fire and keep moving.  She moves across the open ground to stand next to  Siddhartha and she chants to the spirits who settle on the big man to aid his attack.

Aszar continues to struggle with his horse trying to get it calm enough that he can slip off and help.
​[/section]
New Map
[sblock=OOC]Scuttle: Confirm? [roll0]
Scuttle is only capable of doing one point of nonlethal damage, two if the crit confirms.
Fly DC 10, to avoid crashing to the ground: [roll1]
Full-Round: withdraw (provokes AoO if Kepli's spell fails)

Kepli: finishes sleep, DC 14 to save
Move: as map, to Siddhartha
Standard: use Fury hex on Sid (+2 morale to attack; +2 resist to fear saves for the next 3 rounds)

Aszar: Ride: [roll2]
[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
--Used: Siddhartha
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 1
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (May 14, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]yea, um, let me see here, why yes! Siddhartha did wait for Kepli's hex! I knew it all along! Gee um, what fortuitous timing!oh how the gods favor the party![/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (May 14, 2015)

Moving next to Wilmorn, Erin readies to strike the woman as soon as comes close. "I've got your back Wilmorn!"

New Map

[sblock=Actions]
Move Next to Wilmorn, ready attack to strike the first person to close in. Does that also mean if she closes in, I'll get an AoO as well?"
[/sblock]


[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:17 (11 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +6
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 2/2 Mirror Strike, Shocking Grasp

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Linguistics +10, Profession (Cook) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +12

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +6, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (May 22, 2015)

And then it happened for Siddhartha, a moment of absolute clarity, where the very fabric of time seemed to stand still.


----------



## jkason (May 27, 2015)

*Round 3*

The orc dodges Siddhartha's bowshot, but even as he raises his falchion to cut down the retreating bird, his eyes roll up in his head and he falls to the ground, unconscious. 

The orc from the wall moves forward, pulling a javelin from his back and calling out gutteral expletives, but his throw is more aimless than Siddhartha's, the weapon sinking into the wood of the trees rather than the flesh of man. 

"Lining up so I can kill you all in one, big swing? I'll take it!" the raging woman calls out, giving a bloody grin. She steps forward, opening herself to both her opponents and makes a mighty swing. Whatever her boasts, however, this time she manages to hit neither of her targets. 

"Tired man easier to kill," the orc covered in fetishes says, muttering something else that slips from the mind even as you hear it. He moves forward to Wilmorn's northern side, but instead of bringing his morningstar to bear, he reaches out with his empty, clawed hand at the ranger. Wilmorn feels the ill aura from the shaman's hand, but manages to dodge clear of any actual contact. Indeed, the ranger even feels the effects of the preternatural fear slide away. 

*UPDATED MAP*

[SBLOCK=Apologies]I had this update finished before I left on vacation, but Enworld decided that would be the perfect time to stop responding to me. I was out of the country with no internet (I thought I'd have a little, but it was essentially nonexistant). I promise you're almost done, though! [/sblock]

[sblock=Environmental Notes]* Any square with debris in it is difficult terrain.

* Targets on the wall have a cover bonus (+4 AC) against ranged attacks from anyone in a ground-level square adjacent to the wall. 

* Targets on the wall have a cover bonus (+4 AC) against ranged attacks which pass through more than 1 plane of walls (e.g., the orc has a bonus against Siddhartha at his current position).

* Targets in ground-level squares adjascent to the wall have a cover bonus (+4 AC) against ranged attacks from anyone on the wall.[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions and Status]Anastrace, Erin's readied attack works sort of like an AoO, since moving to her triggers it, but it doesn't grant an additional AoO on top of that. She'd have to have a reach weapon or other special feat / spell to do that. 

Orc 2 fails his save and goes sleepy-bye. 

Orc 1 Moves, drawing Javelin as part of movement, and misses Siddhartha. 

The human, hoping for a Cleave, moves straight in. That triggers Erin's readied attack, and draws an AoO (AoO from Wilmorn & Erin). Wilmorn's AoO still suffers his Shaken (-2) penalty, though his regular attack this round will be free of it, since his round of shaken will by then be over. 

With human-y drawing the AoO, magic-orc casts, then moves in to try to Touch of Fatigue Wilmorn, but totally boffs the touch attack. 

STATUS:

*Wilmorn* 9/21, Str 16/18
*Erin* 14/14, Str 9/12 
*Siddhartha* 12/17, Guidance charge available for +1 on d20 roll 
*Kepli* 13/20 
*Scuttle* 1/10 
*Aszar* 14/14
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: Aszar: Sleep, Ill Omen, 
Kepli: CLW
Erin: Arcane Pool 4 / 5 remain, Aszar's Healing Hex
Siddhartha: potion CLW
Wilmorn: Chakram

*Human:* 28/40, AC 17 (T:9, FF:16), Rage, Bless (+1 attack & fear) (used: javelin)
*Orc 1:*  6/6, AC 13 (T:10, FF:13), Dazzled (-1 attacks & Perception), Bless (+1 attack & fear) (used: javelin)
*Orc 2:* 1/6 (2 nonlethal), AC 13 (T:10, FF:13), Unconscious, Prone, Dazzled (-1 attacks & Perception), Bless (+1 attack & fear)
*Orc Shaman:* 19/19, AC 13 (T:9, FF: 13),  Dazzled (-1 attacks & Perception), Bless (+1 attack & fear) (used: Bless, Cause Fear), Touch of Fatigue charge still viable. [/sblock]

Party's up.


----------



## FrancisJohn (May 27, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Siddhartha the Hunter*
*HP*: 12/17
*AC*: 18 *FF*:14 *T*:14
*CMB*: +5 *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +2 *Reflex*: +4 *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3 *Stealth*: +2
*Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: C. Longbow SR2 +6 d8+2
*Unarmed*: Longsword +6 d8+4
*Arrows*: 94/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

Map after Siddhartha

As the effects of Kepli's incantation take effect, Siddhartha draws another arrow as he furiously steps forward into his next shot at the closest orc. The hex galvanizes Siddhartha's aim, as the arrow runs right through the orcs neck, causing instant death. Blood spurts on the sandy dirt floor.

[sblock=Actions]*Free*: Draw Arrow
*Move*: 15' West
*Standard*: Ranged Attack Orc 1 Point-Blank/Deadly Aim[/sblock]

[sblock=Note on the Rolls]Forgot to add Kepli's morale bonus to the dice roller... I edited the results in the spoiler titles[/sblock]

[sblock=Attack 28]point-blank, deadly aim: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26
 1D8+5 = [5]+5 = 10[/sblock]

[sblock=Critical 14, total damage 29]Confirm critical: 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
 2D8+10 = [7, 2]+10 = 19
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (May 27, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Could Wilmorn target the turtle? Do shamans and witches lose all magic ability without their familiar? Or only ability to recharge next day?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 27, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]







FrancisJohn said:


> Could Wilmorn target the turtle? Do shamans and
> witches lose all magic ability without their familiar? Or only ability to recharge next day?




It's actually a toad (I was tired of looking up icons so I just repurposed the turtle icon), but yes, since it's out, he can target it, though your second thought is the correct one. Killing a familiar doesn't have a direct impact on spells already learned. Killing a familiar / spirit animal hurts PCs much more than it does NPCs in most cases for that reason; NPCs rarely have to worry about what happens after the encounter. 
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (May 27, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[SIZE][COLOR][URL] Human Ranger 1
Initiative[COLOR] +2 Perception[COLOR] +6

AC[COLOR] 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
HP[COLOR] 12  Current 12[COLOR]
CMB[COLOR] +5 CMD[COLOR] 17 Fort[COLOR] +3 Ref[COLOR] +4 Will[COLOR] +2

In Hand[COLOR] Bardiche
Conditions[COLOR] Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
Favored Enemy


[]Human +2 
[]Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival 
[]Weapon Attack and Damage 
[]May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!) 

Wild Empathy [COLOR]1d20-1
Skills[COLOR]
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

Notes for this trip[COLOR]
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

Seeing the opportunity, Wilmorn takes a defensive swing at the raging human. He connects, and immediately withdraws. He winds up again, and with all Wilmorn's might the ranger's bardiche flies through the air. He makes even more contact, and his eyes light up at the possibility that the human is nearly brought down.

[sblock=Actions]AoO Human
5-Step 5' west
Standard Attack Human[/sblock]

[sblock=AoO 22, Damage 10][url=httproll.coyotecode.netlookup.phprollid=89791]3 STR 2 BAB -2 Shaken +2 Human, +3 STR +2 Human 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22
1D10+5 = [5]+5 = 10
[url][/sblock]

[sblock=Attack 26, Damage 17][[url=httproll.coyotecode.netlookup.phprollid=89792]3 STR 2 BAB 2 Human -1 Power, 3 STR 2 Human 2 Power 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26
1D10+7 = [10]+7 = 17
[url][/sblock]

[sblock=Crit 11 (Fail)][url=http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=89793]Crit Confirm: 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11
2D10+14 = [1, 1]+14 = 16




[/sblock]

Map after Wilmorn

*


----------



## GlassEye (May 28, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman (+Aszar)*

[section]
Aszar wants off this crazed four-legged beast.  Walkers (Klot'Kar excepted) are nearly incomprehensible when compared to any sane current-swimmer; this creature particularly so.  He tries to slide off, curling around Klot'Kar to protect the little turtle but manages to land awkwardly.  The horse, freed from its rider, moves away and Aszar rolls over to an upright position and checks on Klot'Kar.

Scuttle sits on his tree branch, wing awkwardly bent and bleeding, and screeches his anger and pain to the world.

The anger from Scuttle pounds at Kepli and she watches with satisfaction as the orc that maimed her familiar falls into a sleep.  Even moreso when Siddhartha's arrow drops the other one in a spray of blood.  She reaches up to her temple which seems to pound in time with the pulse of Scuttle's fury.  At first she isn't sure what she can do but then she realizes she can pass the spirit of fury to someone else.  She moves past Siddhartha towards Wilmorn and Erin.
​[/section]
New Map
[sblock=OOC]jkason, you have a note of Guidance on Siddhartha.  I think it is supposed to be Kepli's Fury hex which grants a +2 to hit and vs. fear saves for three rounds.

Aszar: dismount from uncontrolled mount.  I'm guessing it's not really possible to do without taking a fall.  He'll do it so he can start contributing.  Ride check first: [roll0], then dismount one way or another.

Kepli: double move as on map[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
--Used: Siddhartha
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 1
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 28, 2015)

*mid-round update*

[sblock=ooc]I'll give [MENTION=6700202]Anastrace[/MENTION] today to resolve AoO and any regular round actions, but since I had the buff wrong on Siddhartha (sorry about that), figured a mid-round status update wouldn't hurt:

STATUS:

*Wilmorn* 9/21, Str 16/18
*Erin* 14/14, Str 9/12 
*Siddhartha* 12/17, Fury (+2 attack / vs fear) 2/3 rounds remain
*Kepli* 13/20 
*Scuttle* 1/10 
*Aszar* 14/14
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: Aszar: Sleep, Ill Omen, 
Kepli: CLW
Erin: Arcane Pool 4 / 5 remain, Aszar's Healing Hex
Siddhartha: potion CLW
Wilmorn: Chakram

*Human:* 1/40, AC 17 (T:9, FF:16), Rage, Bless (+1 attack & fear) (used: javelin)
*Orc 1:* So very, very Dead.
*Orc 2:* 1/6 (2 nonlethal), AC 13 (T:10, FF:13), Unconscious, Prone, Dazzled (-1 attacks & Perception), Bless (+1 attack & fear)
*Orc Shaman:* 19/19, AC 13 (T:9, FF: 13),  Dazzled (-1 attacks & Perception), Bless (+1 attack & fear) (used: Bless, Cause Fear), Touch of Fatigue charge still viable.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (May 28, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese, Magus Initiate*



Erin's blade flashes past the human's defenses as she moves in, but only grazes her. She then chants an invocation, but fumbles the words trying to stay away from harm. She then slices at the human again, finding her way past her guard again but again only grazing her. "Damn it, she's good. Still with me Wilmorn? Let's finish her off!"

[sblock=Actions]
Readied Attack from Last Round, should do 1 damage (1-1) =1
Swift Activate Arcane Pool bonus
Standard Attack Human / Cast Ray of Frost (Spell Lost) 
(Critical Damage should be 3, 1-1 (1), 2-1 (1) +1 Enhancement from Arcane Pool. (Aka best crit ever. lol)

Readied Attack: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21

Readied Attack Damage: 1D6-1 = [1]-1 = 0

Concentration Check: 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12

Attack Roll (Modified for lowered strength) and Arcane Pool Bonus: 1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25

Critical Threat: 1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24

Critical Damage: 2D6-2 = [1, 2]-2 = 1

[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:17 (11 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +6
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 2/2 Mirror Strike, Shocking Grasp

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Linguistics +10, Profession (Cook) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +12

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +6, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 28, 2015)

*Round 4*

The human laughs at Erin's strike when she closes, but finds herself suddenly unsteady on her legs after Wilmorn takes advantage of the distraction to open up both the warrior's sides. She wobbles, unsteady, and though Erin's next attack is barely a scratch, it seems to be the final push. The human's eyes roll back in her head, her bulk seeming to lessen, and she collapses, bleeding out on the rocky ground.

The fetish-covered orc begins to swear and bellow, turning to order the other warriors to come to his aid, but his turn to look gives him a spectacular view of his clansman's head smashing on the ground, propelled by the magically-enhanced arrow from Siddhartha. 

He stands, shocked for a moment, then the creature's eyes turn dark and primal. He decides that Wilmorn's longer blade is more trouble than he's willing to risk, he stumbles back and around his fallen comrade, trying to lash out at the weaker Erin with his morningstar. The spiked ball merely skitters across Erin's ceremonial armor, however, leaving the orc with no success in his desperate gambit. 

*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=Environmental Notes]* Any square with debris in it is difficult terrain.

* Targets on the wall have a cover bonus (+4 AC) against ranged attacks from anyone in a ground-level square adjacent to the wall. 

* Targets on the wall have a cover bonus (+4 AC) against ranged attacks which pass through more than 1 plane of walls (e.g., the orc has a bonus against Siddhartha at his current position).

* Targets in ground-level squares adjascent to the wall have a cover bonus (+4 AC) against ranged attacks from anyone on the wall.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Wilmorn's original 5' was into a square that had rubble, which isn't possible (rubble = difficult terrain). I adjusted to a square he could 5' step to, instead. 

It may not be the best crit, but 1 point + 1 nonlethal sends the human unconscious, which ends her rage--and her temp HP from rage. She's stable, but not getting up any time soon. 

The only one left standing takes an arc around trying to stay clear of Wilmorn, but because he was on that same difficult terrain, he can't take a 5', either. Wilmorn gets an AoO.

Orc misses Erin, so no damage to the party this round. I imagine it's all done but the mopping, but maybe orcy will get lucky.

STATUS:

*Wilmorn* 9/21, Str 16/18
*Erin* 14/14, Str 9/12 
*Siddhartha* 12/17, Fury (+2 attack / vs fear) 2/3 rounds remain
*Kepli* 13/20 
*Scuttle* 1/10 
*Aszar* 14/14
*Klot'Kar* 3/3 
*Horsie* 15/15 

Resources used: Aszar: Sleep, Ill Omen, 
Kepli: CLW
Erin: Arcane Pool 4 / 5 remain, Aszar's Healing Hex
Siddhartha: potion CLW
Wilmorn: Chakram

*Human:* -6/34 (1 nonlethal), Stable, Unconscious, Prone (used: javelin)
*Orc 1:* So very, very Dead.
*Orc 2:* 1/6 (2 nonlethal), AC 13 (T:10, FF:13), Unconscious, Prone, Dazzled (-1 attacks & Perception), Bless (+1 attack & fear)
*Orc Shaman:* 19/19, AC 13 (T:9, FF: 13),  Dazzled (-1 attacks & Perception), Bless (+1 attack & fear) (used: Bless, Cause Fear), Touch of Fatigue charge still viable.[/sblock]

Have at, folks.


----------



## GlassEye (May 28, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman (+Aszar)*

[section]
Kepli moves towards Erin and Wilmorn where they still battle the orc shaman.  She intends to bestow the spirit of fury upon Erin but finds that the warrior-woman is beyond the spirit's influence.  Kepli continues her move towards the remaining battle hoping that she'll be able to aid soon.  Scuttle's screaming continues to pound at her skull but there is little she can do for the enraged nature spirit just now.

Aszar moves towards Siddhartha inscrutable as ever now that he is no longer on his horse.
​[/section]
New Map
[sblock=OOC]Kepli: double move as on map
Scuttle: stay put
Aszar: double move as on map
[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
--Used: Siddhartha
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 1
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (May 29, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese, Magus Initiate*




Erin strikes at the shaman but her attack goes wide, however as she casts her spell and reaches out to the shaman it connects with an audible sparking sound. 

[sblock=Actions]

Full Round Action Attack Shaman / Cast Shocking Grasp (Attack should be a 7 for the -2 either way, total miss)

Concentration Check: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23

Attack Roll (Modified for lowered strength) and Arcane Pool Bonus: 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9

Touch Attack (Shocking Grasp): 1D20-1 = [19]-1 = 18

Shocking Grasp: 2D6 = [1, 4] = 5

[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:17 (11 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +6
Arcane Pool: 4/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/2 Mirror Strike, Shocking Grasp

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Linguistics +10, Profession (Cook) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +12

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +6, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (May 29, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[SIZE][COLOR][URL] Human Ranger 1
Initiative[COLOR] +2 Perception[COLOR] +6

AC[COLOR] 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
HP[COLOR] 12  Current 12[COLOR]
CMB[COLOR] +5 CMD[COLOR] 17 Fort[COLOR] +3 Ref[COLOR] +4 Will[COLOR] +2

In Hand[COLOR] Bardiche
Conditions[COLOR] Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
Favored Enemy


[]Human +2 
[]Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival 
[]Weapon Attack and Damage 
[]May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!) 

Wild Empathy [COLOR]1d20-1
Skills[COLOR]
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

Notes for this trip[COLOR]
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

Another opening presents itself in front of the wide-eyed ranger. He swings again! Blood splatters everywhere.

[sblock=AoO 21, Damage 15][url=http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=89951]3STR 2FAVORED 2BAB, 3STR 2FAVORED: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
1D10+5 = [10]+5 = 15




[/sblock]

*


----------



## FrancisJohn (May 29, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Siddhartha the Hunter*
*HP*: 12/17
*AC*: 18 *FF*:14 *T*:14
*CMB*: +5 *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +2 *Reflex*: +4 *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3 *Stealth*: +2
*Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: C. Longbow SR2 +6 d8+2
*Unarmed*: Longsword +6 d8+4
*Arrows*: 93/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

Map after Siddhartha

Watching Wilmorn's blade cut deep, Siddhartha stalks forward as a hunter towards his near lifeless prey. His arrow makes a nondescript thud into the orc's body.

[sblock=Actions]Free: load arrow
Move: On map
Standard: Ranged attack[/sblock]

[sblock=Attack 20, Damage 12]DEX (4) + BAB (2) + Aim (-1) + Fury (2), STR (2) + Aim (2): 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20
1D8+4 = [8]+4 = 12
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 1, 2015)

Wilmorn's slashing attack leaves the orc caster bleeding and weak, such that Erin's magical attack is all it takes to send him falling to the ground, convulsing from the current she releases. Siddhartha takes his bloody vengeance on one of the not-dead-yet orcs, and then there is nothing but stillness and the vague stench of the fort. 

Though bloody and slightly scattered, the party appears to have prevailed in their assault. At least, no one or nothing else seems inclined to come running out to join the defeated.

[sblock=ooc]Combat over. By the time Siddhartha acted, the last standing orc wasn't standing any more. I wasn't sure if you realized that, or if you were trying to finish off the sleeping orc, or what the intent was there, so I've kept it vague. 

Their characters won't get the XP in the final analysis, but since they helped with the combat, Wilmorn and Aszar eat a bit into the available XP. Total for the encounter is 1270, which nets each of the active players 254 encounter XP.

I'll leave it to you lot to decide what you want to do with anyone who isn't Completely Dead on the field of battle, and / or how you want to enter or not enter the fort itself...[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jun 1, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]We couldn't get their XP for taking over for them could we [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 2, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]







FrancisJohn said:


> We couldn't get their XP for taking over for them could we




Sadly, no. The judges had a discussion a ways back about the impact of NPCs on XP awards, and the consensus was that the XP is effectively lost by the share amount of each NPC involved. Because LPF tries to keep everyone on an even playing field, there's no mechanic in place for extra XP / XP transfer in the way you're suggesting. [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jun 2, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]didn't think so, but no harm in asking right? will post something more substantial later.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 2, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman (+Aszar)*

[section]
Kepli moves towards the orc she put out with her _sleep_ spell.

"This one is still alive, I think.  We'll need to bind him or..."  She leaves the rest of that thought unspoken.  Kepli looks back at Scuttle, then to Aszar.  "Anyone injured?  Maybe Aszar can help with that before we venture inside."

Aszar stops and nods abruptly.
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
--Used: Siddhartha
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 1
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jun 2, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Siddhartha the Hunter*
*HP*: 12/17
*AC*: 18 *FF*:14 *T*:14
*CMB*: +5 *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +2 *Reflex*: +4 *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3 *Stealth*: +2
*Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: C. Longbow SR2 +6 d8+2
*Unarmed*: Longsword +6 d8+4
*Arrows*: 93/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

Map after Siddhartha

Temporarily storing his bow and without ceremony, Siddhartha approaches the the unconscious orc and runs his blade through. The fury of battle still coursing through his mind, he gets his bow back out and loads it. His vision is trained on the entrance to the fort.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jun 2, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[SIZE][COLOR][URL] Human Ranger 1
Initiative[COLOR] +2 Perception[COLOR] +6

AC[COLOR] 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
HP[COLOR] 12  Current 12[COLOR]
CMB[COLOR] +5 CMD[COLOR] 17 Fort[COLOR] +3 Ref[COLOR] +4 Will[COLOR] +2

In Hand[COLOR] Bardiche
Conditions[COLOR] Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
Favored Enemy


[]Human +2 
[]Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival 
[]Weapon Attack and Damage 
[]May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!) 

Wild Empathy [COLOR]1d20-1
Skills[COLOR]
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

Notes for this trip[COLOR]
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

"Aye Kepli! I might need a bit of healing over here. They got in a few good hits." He cautiously walks over to the rest of the group, standing next to Aszar.

*


----------



## jkason (Jun 3, 2015)

The sleeping orc dies at Siddhartha's hand, and the merman slithers his way around to provide healing where he can, be it bird or humanoid. The late day sun hangs a bit lower, but other than its darkening tint, there is not other change as you choose your next course of action. 

[sblock=ooc]My notes say that only Erin's been healed by Aszar's Hex so far today, so anyone else who wants it is free to roll 1d8+2 once and apply that to their current HP. The healing hex only works once for each creature per 24 hrs, so there's no stacking on that like you would with a wand.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jun 3, 2015)

Wilmorn, human male

[sblock=MiniStats]*[SIZE=+1]Wilmorn[SIZE]/ Human Ranger 1
Initiative +2 Perception +6

AC 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
HP 21  Current 15
CMB +5 CMD[COLOR] 17 [/COLOR=#0000ff]Fort[COLOR] +3 Ref +4 Will[B/][COLOR/] +2

In Hand Bardiche
Conditions/ Poisoned, reduced strength (-2),
Medium Encumbrance (+3 dex max, -3 ACP, 20' move)
Favored Enemy

[]Human +2 
[]Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival 
[]Weapon Attack and Damage 
[]May ID creature untrained (look, it's a human!) 

Wild Empathy 1d20-1
Skills
Acrobatics +7, Handle Animal +2, K(Dungeoneering) +5, K(Geography) +5, K(Nature)+5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Survival(Track) +7

Notes for this trip/
Chain shirt (equipped; removed studded leather)
[/sblock]

"Thank you Aszar!" The ranger feels a good bit better.
[sblock=Heal 6]Aszar Hex: 1D8+2 = [4]+2 = 6
[/sblock]*


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jun 3, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Siddhartha the Hunter*
*HP*: 15/17
*AC*: 18 *FF*:14 *T*:14
*CMB*: +5 *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +2 *Reflex*: +4 *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3 *Stealth*: +2
*Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: C. Longbow SR2 +6 d8+2
*Unarmed*: Longsword +6 d8+4
*Arrows*: 93/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

*"Thank you."* Siddhartha slowly starts walking in the main entrance, arrow knocked.
[sblock=Heal 3]Aszar Hex: 1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Jun 4, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese, Magus Initiate*



"Well shall we check out the rest of this place, now that the...riff raff has been dealt with?" Erin nervously spins her sword in her hand as an idle motion while she waits. 

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:17 (11 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +6
Arcane Pool: 3/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/2 Mirror Strike, Shocking Grasp (Used)

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Linguistics +10, Profession (Cook) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +12

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +6, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 4, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman (+Aszar)*

[section]
Scuttle hops along his branch making pitiful mewling sounds which sound strange coming from a bird.  He makes it close enough for Aszar to reach out and bless him with healing.  Much improved Scuttle takes flight shrieking in what one can only suppose is elation at being, if not at full strength, then at least nearly so.

Kepli watches the bird, worry writ across her face.  "Thank you, Aszar."  She nods at Erin in response to the other woman's question.  "I would say so.  Though if any are still within we should move carefully.  Do you wish to lead?"

Aszar is quiet but speaks up.  "I guard the rear and come at my own pace."  He glares off to where his horse has stopped to crop at a stand of tall grass.
​[/section]
[sblock=OOC]Healing for Scuttle: [roll0][/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
--Used: Siddhartha
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 5
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Jun 4, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese, Magus Initiate*



"I'll gladly take point. Anyone care to join me?" 

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:17 (11 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +6
Arcane Pool: 3/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/2 Mirror Strike, Shocking Grasp (Used)

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Linguistics +10, Profession (Cook) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +12

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +6, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 5, 2015)

The party leaves the fallen untouched, their threat neutralized, and slowly makes its way into the fort. Erin takes point with Siddhartha, who had already begun to creep his way past the large, open gates. The others range behind as they can, the inch-worming Aszar taking the far rear guard.

The closest trio of buildings, along the east wall, appear to be individual quarters. The central of the three seems most likely to have belonged to the orc with the familiar. The walls are hung with bone and feather reminiscent of the fetishes which adorned him. The back corner is stacked with small creatures malnourished and quiet. A wood altar sits on the back wall; the red-black stains mixed with bits of feather and fur suggest the intended fate for the pitiful animals yet living here. 

The two quarters which flank this one have little to recommend their specific inhabitants. Both are set up as if for military commanders of modest rank; at least, none of them have more than a single cot to suggest any kind of shared sleeping arrangements. The stench, and what might generously be described as decoration, suggest orcs. 

The large building in the northeast corner looks to be the general barracks. straw pallets line the walls, at least up to the pile of rock from the back corner's collapse. There seem to be far more pallets than individuals the party has faced, but a good many of the pallets have no personal affects near them, and in fact seem far too fresh to have been occupied. You recall the goblins from the road; perhaps the camp was set up for more recruits like them, who had yet to arrive. 

The longish structure along the north wall appears to have once been a stable, but the line of crude clubs, slings, and other simple weapons on one half, and the foul-smelling pots and fire on the other mark it some kind of hybrid armory and mess area. There are more bloodstains on what would originally have been the stall walls, but it's unclear if those predate the current occupants, or if the orcs decided to make their kitchen someplace where food was already sheltered. 

You come finally to the more ornate structure in the central field. It's angle suggests it wasn't built to align with the fort walls; its cleanliness suggests it a much newer construction, in general. 

The inside doesn't dissuade any of those notions. The structure smells and looks much cleaner than anything else you've encountered. A large cot with a privacy drape occupies the back wall. Another table holds a modestly-made pitcher and bowl, presumably for personal ablutions. There is a stand for but a few weapons; the equpiment nearby suggests they were well cared for. 

The central table is spread with papers and maps, a journal of some sort open in the center. 

So far as your sweep can determine, there are no further souls living in the fort.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 6, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman (+Aszar)*

[section]
Kepli moves not far behind Erin.  It isn't until she sees the cages of animals that she is visibly incensed.  Scuttle picks up on her ire and flies around the courtyard shrieking while Kepli moves in and quickly releases the pitiful creatures.  She hopes they'll be able to crawl or fly away and fend for themselves; it's the best she can do.  She looks for any shamanic implements that she might be needed to dispose of.

She comes into the central shelter, likely that of the warrior-woman leader, as the others are beginning their search.  "Are those papers?  The White Cloaks will probably want to get a look at those."

Aszar maintains his slow advance/rear guard.
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
--Used: Siddhartha
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 5
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jun 9, 2015)

*Siddhartha the Hunter*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Siddhartha the Hunter*
*HP*: 15/17
*AC*: 18 *FF*:14 *T*:14
*CMB*: +5 *CMD*: 19
*Fort*: +2 *Reflex*: +4 *Will*: +3
*Perception*: +3 *Stealth*: +2
*Initiative*: +6
*Armed*: C. Longbow SR2 +6 d8+2
*Unarmed*: Longsword +6 d8+4
*Arrows*: 93/100
*Common Modifiers*: Deadly Aim -1/+2, Point-Blank +1/+1
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

Siddhartha slowly walks around, with a stoically puzzled look wrought upon his face.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jun 9, 2015)

Wilmorn follows Kepli around like a lost puppy. *"Ready to go when you are!"*


----------



## Anastrace (Jun 9, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese, Magus Initiate*

"So, find anything useful? In the meantime, let's see if any magic is around." 

[sblock]
Casting Detect Magic and looking around.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:17 (11 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +6
Arcane Pool: 3/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/2 Mirror Strike, Shocking Grasp (Used)

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Linguistics +10, Profession (Cook) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +12

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +6, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 9, 2015)

The animals rush out, squeaking and squawking and hissing, as Kepli frees them. In almost less time than it takes to open all the cages, the erstwhile sacrifices have disappeared back into the woods. When Kepli turns around, there is only a single pigeon--one useless wing dragging the ground--trying to waddle its way toward the break in the wall, and a mole rat wheezing, half-dead, who gazes from its cage to the ground but does not appear possessed of the life it would take to drag itself past the edge of its bars. 

While some of the fetishes and totems are certainly unsettling, Kepli's examination tells her that none pose any real risk of the magical or spiritual variety.

Erin casts her cantrip, though she senses no auras within the fort itself. As she passes the broken wall through which the two orc goons passed she catches a faint glow from the two bodies that direction. As she moves closer to try to find the source, her magical senses pull her eyes to the armor on the bloody and unconscious human. Nothing else appears to generate magic. 

At Kepli's behest, Wilmorn moves to the table. He nods his agreement to the shaman's suggestion, and starts shoving the papers and journal into his bag. 

[sblock=ooc]We're largely in the cleanup phase here, as you've likely gathered. Is there anything specific anyone wants to do / explore than you haven't yet? I'll get the loot and final award lists put together with a wrap up post here shortly, but I don't want anyone to feel like I glossed over anything they were looking forward to.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jun 9, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]I am retiring Siddhartha after this adventure, so nothing else from me. Erin and Kepli can keep all loot. I'm guessing we don't have to worry about anything for Wilmorn and Aszar?

Those crits surely sped things up![/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman (+Aszar)*

[section]
Kepli frowns at the maimed pigeon and the weakened mole-rat.  In nature, the weak and injured die, usually eaten by the strong.  But Kepli is not an avatar of nature and feels pity and mercy for these creatures maltreated by the orcs.  She slips the mole-rat into a pocket and takes up the pigeon holding its wing immobile so it doesn't further injure itself.

"Aszar, I need your help," she says as she approaches the merfolk witch.

Aszar glares, having a feeling Kepli is about to ask him to do some incomprehensible land-walker thing.  He isn't far from wrong and Kepli proves to be much more bothersome than the merfolk ever imagined she could be.  It isn't long before she's badgered him into healing the pigeon and the mole-rat and released the two back into the wild to make their way as they can.

Kepli looks around unsure if there is anything else that needs to be done.  She makes sure Wilmorn and Siddhartha have gathered everything the group might want or need as evidence then goes to see what Erin is up to.
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
--Used: Siddhartha
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 5
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Jun 10, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese, Magus Initiate*




"I found some armor that appears to be magic on that human back there. Let's grab it, anything else that might look useful and head out before anyone else shows up." 

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry had to edit this, as it said I was casting detect magic again. Oops!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Erin Vaneese Mini Stats]

Erin Vaneese
AC:17 (11 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 16

Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +4

Concentration: +6
Arcane Pool: 3/5
Level 0 Spells Prepared: Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
Level 1 Spells Prepared: 1/2 Mirror Strike, Shocking Grasp (Used)

Class Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Linguistics +10, Profession (Cook) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +12

Current Weapon in Hand: Wakazashi, +6, 1d6-1, 18-20, S or P
Current Conditions in Effect: Str -3
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 11, 2015)

*Kepli Stormborn, shaman*

[section]
Kepli looks around one last time looking to see if there is anything the group overlooked.

"Anything we missed and need to do?  If not, I agree with Erin."
​[/section]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Kepli[/size] Aasimar Shaman 2
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +11 (+13 w/ Alertness); Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 13
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* shortspear 
*Conditions:* None yet
*Spells Prepared:*
1st level (DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds
Orisons: Daze, Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue
*Special:*
Concentration +7
Spirit Magic: Charm Animal 1/1
Stormburst: 6/6 (target treats foes as if they have concealment, 20% miss, for 1 round)
Fury Hex: 1/target (+2 morale to attack, +2 resistance to save vs fear; 3 rounds)
--Used: Siddhartha
Alchemist's Fire 2/2 (w/ Aszar)
sling (9/10 bullets)

[size=+1]Scuttle[/size] Seagull Spirit Animal
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 15 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10  Current: 5
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 7 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5

*In Beak:* Nothing
*Conditions:* None yet
*Special:*
Speed: 10 ft; fly 40 ft
Melee: Bite +5 (1d3-4); 0 ft reach
Improved Evasion

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 12, 2015)

The party strip their opponents of their wealth and collect what information they can find, loading Aszar's horse as well they can so as not to too horrifically encumber themselves. Rather than risking further trouble, they take the intelligence they've gathered and head back toward Venza.

[sblock=Loot this encounter]

No direct gold value: logbook and correspondence

Human: 

+1 scale mail (1200 gp)
Heavy steel shield (20 gp)
Javelins (4) (4 gp)
Masterwork longsword (315 gp)
8 gp

Adept ("Shaman"):

Masterwork chain shirt (250 gp)
Javelins (2) (2 gp)
Masterwork morningstar (308 gp)

Orcs (each, so 2x the below):

Studded leather armor (25 gp)
Falchion (75 gp)
Javelins (4) (4 gp)
Potion CLW (1) (50 gp)[/sblock] 

They make a cold camp off the trail, and are unassaulted by anything more than a rustle of brush and the hoot of night birds. 

Given the cold camp, there is some concern at the scent of ash and soot in the morning, but when those who slept confirm that those standing guard have not made a cookfire, a hasty detour to the closest break in the trees tells them the source of the scent.

Billious, black smoke rises over the forest. You have no way of confirming, but the size and apparent distance suggest that someone set the fort ablaze. Unsure if that suggests allies or further danger, the party quickly gathers itself and makes haste for the City of Glass. There is mild debate about staying off or on the path, but as soot begins to fall like snow, the party decides speed is preferable to stealth, and takes the road. 

The mood that second day is tense and slightly moody at first, but as midday approaches and no further sign of threat surfaces, the party begins to relax. Still, they choose to eat on the move rather than interrupt their progress to make a proper meal.

The smell of evening meals being cooked which waft up from Venza, then, are especially welcome. It is just falling into twilight. The city lamplighters are still at their work, speckles of flickering glow springing up as they make their rounds. 

You haven't the time to actually send for Galen Parsons before he rides up on you. Apparently, he'd left word with the gate guard. He takes your report, and has special interest in the papers you collected. He skims them there in the street, one of his men holding the lamp for him, then swears under his breath in elvish. 

"I _knew_ this was all a distraction!" he mutters. He shoves the pile of papers at another of his men and scrawls a handful of missives, handing them to officers and sending them galloping off to the various districts. 

"And make sure that rat-faced Handso knows he's not to talk to anyone about this, no matter what they're paying, or I'll have his head if Moretti won't!" he calls after the last courier. He scrawls one more piece of parchment and hands it to the party. 

"What's next isn't for your kind," he says. "Internal matters, you know. But hand this off to the commissar in the morning and he'll see to it you get your contract payment."

Parsons mounts his horse, and turns in the direction of Roses D'Avorio. 

"And who knows. Maybe we'll have need of your services in future."

[sblock=ooc]I'm going to call this one, folks. My apologies for the various delays. I hope it was moderately entertaining despite them. The end above is an intentional loose thread, so there's no need to follow up on it. If I don't manage to work it up into something, I figure it's always there for others to run with, so no harm either way.  

Final totals are below, pending approval. SK was our original judge, so I'll likely need to get someone else to stamp them, but it was a fairly straightforward set of encounters, so I'm not too worried. 

Treasure is in flat gold. You're free to use part of your share to "buy" any items from the loot pile in the first post of the thread (and those who used the found potions should do so for that at the least). Just reduce your actual gold by the proper amount. Otherwise, it's all off to the shop for trade-in.  [/sblock]


[sblock=Adventure totals (unapproved)]

Wilmorn & Aszar (10/22/2014 - 3/26/2015):
Time Based XP: 1085
Encounter XP: 375
*Total XP*: 1460
Time Based Gold: 930
Encounter Treasure (worth): 336.8
*Total gold / worth*: 1266.8


Kepli, Siddhartha, Erin (each - 10/22/2014 - 6/12/2015):

Time Based XP: 1943
Encounter XP: 629
*Total XP*: 2572
Time Based Gold: 1788
Encounter Treasure share (worth): 819.8
*Total gold (worth)*: 2607.8
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks, jkason.  I enjoyed the game greatly.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jun 12, 2015)

If I am retiring Siddhartha, none of these numbers matter correct? Would it be poor form to donate my winnings towards Kepli and Erin?

Thanks for DMing!


----------



## Anastrace (Jun 12, 2015)

*Erin Vaneese, Magus Initiate*

Thanks so much! I had a lot of fun


----------



## jkason (Jun 17, 2015)

I think the wealth per level stuff means you can't go bequeathing treasure to other characters, though it's a nice thought.

Thanks again to everyone for your patience and energy and all the other stuff that makes this thing fun.


----------

